# Winter Weather Thread 2010-2011 (II)



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Bring It!!!


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 22, 2010)

and boom goes the dynamite...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

If this thing is comin' on as good as the models are showing, we may be on Winter Weather Thread III by the end of the weekend. 








Now what I really want to know is how much in my backyard?....wait i'm in an apartment.  How much in my parking lot?


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Now what I really want to know is how much in my backyard?....wait i'm in an apartment.  How much in my parking lot?




Classic.


----------



## marknga (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD I will be in Franklin County this weekend. The question for you and only you cause I consider you to be "da man". On Sunday morning as I make my way to the deer stand, just how much snow will I have to knock off the seat of that double ladder stand? 

Thanks for all you work and enthusiasm... it is contagious. Well the enthusiasm is cause this thread is definetely a work killer. But all my coworkers ask me "Mark... what does your weather guy say?"


----------



## higgy (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats DDD on thread II. Seems like yesterday we were on on page 12, wait we were. Now bring on the white stuff!!


----------



## spotman (Dec 22, 2010)

Snowmageddon   2010.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

So this is where we moved


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

marknga said:


> DDD I will be in Franklin County this weekend. The question for you and only you cause I consider you to be "da man". On Sunday morning as I make my way to the deer stand, just how much snow will I have to knock off the seat of that double ladder stand?
> 
> Thanks for all you work and enthusiasm... it is contagious. Well the enthusiasm is cause this thread is definetely a work killer. But all my coworkers ask me "Mark... what does your weather guy say?"



Franklin County is far enough East and North, I would suspect somewhere between 3-6"  

The amounts are hard to swear to or even count on at this point.

I still think this thing could close off and make South Carolina and North Carolina the big winners while we look at 2" in the majority of Georgia.

It's about 24 hours too far out to start making such guesses.

All you can do right now is look at the models and say... this is what they say... this is what I think is reality.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but dang it looks like we may get wrecked!!!!  That Sunday drive to Hiawassee may not happen.  Everybody buy all the milk and bread you can get your hands on!


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

I think what is nagging at me is that the EURO is preaching super storm 3 days out.

When a model is screaming super storm, you are begging for trouble in the sense of busting... big time.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2010)

I love these threads.


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

NAM model is running... so far it's an identical twin of the EURO... sheesh!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

spotman said:


> Snowmageddon   2010.


 good one!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

grunt0331 said:


> I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but dang it looks like we may get wrecked!!!!  That Sunday drive to Hiawassee may not happen.  Everybody buy all the milk and bread you can get your hands on!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Wondering...*

As a person that lives in west/north west ga, Im wondering how long it will be before we hear the words go back to bed. This will be atlanta northward, atlanta east ward, macon southward, or anywhere but west ga storm! LOL


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Latest run of the NAM goes Low.  Real low.  LOL...

South GA would win out on the snow and we here in Atlanta would be ticked.

The other thing it did was SLOW down big time.  South GA would not even see snow until December 26th.  I think this solution is bogus as far as timing.  Also, the southern jog is the most extreme I have seen all week.


----------



## marknga (Dec 22, 2010)

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service greenville-spartanburg sc
327 pm est wed dec 22 2010

gaz010-017-018-026-028-029-ncz035>037-056-057-068>072-082-502-504-
506-508-510-scz001>014-019-232030-
rabun-habersham-stephens-franklin-hart-elbert-alexander-iredell-
davie-catawba-rowan-cleveland-lincoln-gaston-mecklenburg-cabarrus-
union nc-greater caldwell-greater burke-eastern mcdowell-
greater rutherford-eastern polk-oconee mountains-pickens mountains-
greenville mountains-greater oconee-greater pickens-
greater greenville-spartanburg-cherokee-york-anderson-abbeville-
laurens-union sc-chester-greenwood-
327 pm est wed dec 22 2010

this hazardous weather outlook is for northeast georgia...piedmont
north carolina...western north carolina and upstate south carolina.

.day one...this afternoon and tonight.

Hazardous weather is not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...thursday through tuesday.

Low pressure is expected to move across the deep south this
weekend. Confidence is slowly and gradually improving that the low
pressure system will move to the south of the region christmas day
and saturday night...with precipitation falling while cold air is
in place across most of the region. At this time...considerable
uncertainty remains as to the timing and amount of precipitation.
If model guidance is correct...accumulating snow is likely to the
north of a line from hartwell to anderson and laurens...and across
the foothills and piedmont of north carolina...starting on
christmas morning and continuing into saturday night. Depending
on how much moisture is available to the low as it moves past...
Amounts could range anywhere from one to several inches of snow.
Later developments will determine if...when...and where a winter
storm watch will be issued. Residents and people with travel plans
across the western carolinas this weekend should continue to
monitor the forecast for this potential winter storm event.

.spotter information statement...

None.

$$


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

CanyonHunter said:


> As a person that lives in west/north west ga, Im wondering how long it will be before we hear the words go back to bed. This will be atlanta northward, atlanta east ward, macon southward, or anywhere but west ga storm! LOL



NW GA is going to get hosed in the current set up.  You need the Low Pressure to come north, but it can't come too far north otherwise it will not tap the gulf moisture and will get leveld by the northern jet stream.

Unfortunately, in this set up depicted by the EURO, NW GA has to take one for the team.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*As always!*

It happens everytime.Well I appreciate your hard work partner. Maybe next time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2010)

Gimme dat snow!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> Latest run of the NAM goes Low.  Real low.  LOL...
> 
> South GA would win out on the snow and we here in Atlanta would be ticked.
> 
> The other thing it did was SLOW down big time.  South GA would not even see snow until December 26th.  I think this solution is bogus as far as timing.  Also, the southern jog is the most extreme I have seen all week.



Keep on teasin me TripleD, I'm lovin it!!  I'll be all the way across the state Christmas Day, they're known to get the snow over there, so if it hits, at least I'll see *something*!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 22, 2010)

marknga said:


> DDD I will be in Franklin County this weekend. The question for you and only you cause I consider you to be "da man". On Sunday morning as I make my way to the deer stand, just how much snow will I have to knock off the seat of that double ladder stand?
> 
> Thanks for all you work and enthusiasm... it is contagious. Well the enthusiasm is cause this thread is definetely a work killer. But all my coworkers ask me "Mark... what does your weather guy say?"



You need a huntin buddy if snow is on the ground sunday?  I'm only a few miles from your ol'mans house.  Otherwise I guess I'll have to be a poacher and hunt my neighbors land ummm line.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

What about Heard Troup Counties


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Nws...*

NWS just came out with their latest forecast discussion t 4:04pm. Possible 2 to 3" for north ga with higher amounts in the higher elevations. 1 inch range around central ga.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 22, 2010)

...





> ..A WINTRY MIX STILL POSSIBLE FROM CHRISTMAS DAY THROUGH SUNDAY
> MORNING FOR NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA...
> 
> A STRONG STORM SYSTEM CURRENTLY MOVING ACROSS SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
> ...


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Dec 22, 2010)

CanyonHunter said:


> NWS just came out with their latest forecast discussion t 4:04pm. Possible 2 to 3" for north ga with higher amounts in the higher elevations. 1 inch range around central ga.



As conservative as the NWS is especially 3 days out, for them to predict 2-3" tells you there is definatley the potential for more as DDD has already told us


----------



## cejay825 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> As conservative as the NWS is especially 3 days out, for them to predict 2-3" tells you there is definatley the potential for more as DDD has already told us



EXACTLY !!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 22, 2010)

I can take it or leave..Wish it would come earlier..That way I could hunt in it..Have to be at work bright an early Sunday morning and dont really care to much about doing that in the snow!!! Really I'm just posting so I will be subscribed to the thread and it automatically appears in my user cp thing when yall post


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*maybe...*

Im hoping it'll come together. Another site I was looking at from Birmingham noted the chance at a severe weather/ tornado outbreak new years weekend. They calling for a 1/2" in birmingham. Just sitting back and waiting to see how the snow will skip Tallapoosa and just hammer everyone else!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been in Birmingham for the last 3 1/2 days. Their forecast is not as optimistic as the models are showing, and the forecast temps for their area definitely don't jive with snow. I guess we'll wait and see which side of the fence this system falls off on.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 22, 2010)

Will be visiting my dad on Christmas day around lunch. He lives in Lawrenceville. Heading back to Thomson late in the afternoon. If this forecast holds, will be postponing our trip!!


----------



## Jranger (Dec 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been in Birmingham for the last 3 1/2 days. Their forecast is not as optimistic as the models are showing, and the forecast temps for their area definitely don't jive with snow. I guess we'll wait and see which side of the fence this system falls off on.



How is ole Rock Creek doin' this year?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ben Jones on 13wmaz just mentioned snow.

He told Laura on there that if he isn't right he will need her to help him find another job! lol

He is being very optimistic!

He did say one model is showing mostly rain and another model actually had the snow further down.

Said with it doing that it is hard to pin point exactly!


----------



## LIGHTNING (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

He did say on a line from Columbus to Macon to Augusta.

I sure hope it comes down a bit more!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> He did say on a line from Columbus to Macon to Augusta.
> 
> I sure hope it comes down a bit more!



I hope it comes up just a little bit more...


----------



## fussyray (Dec 22, 2010)

I got to work so I hope we get a foot. I will have to leave the house at 8pm Christmas night and off 8am on Sun. So I hope it hits before 8pm. LET IT SNOW! LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 22, 2010)

Fox 5 ain't saying a word about snow in Atlanta.  They said "maybe" a little bit in extreme North Georgia.  Rest of the state will be rain from what they said on 6:00 news.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

Getting nervous with no updates and no DDD.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 22, 2010)

Gremlin hood still sits, polished, since '05.

Where ya at D?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

Jranger said:


> How is ole Rock Creek doin' this year?


 
I was in Oak Grove (aka, Tornado alley) while I was there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 22, 2010)

Did they call it off?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like DDD headed for the hills ...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Looks like DDD headed for the hills ...



I heard he was buying up milk and bread before all the crazy folks run for the store.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmmm, I feel sorry for the lactose intolerant folks...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 22, 2010)

Let it snow baby..........


http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/christmas-week-winter-storm_2010-12-20


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Let it snow baby..........
> 
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/christmas-week-winter-storm_2010-12-20


 
Ever trout fished with snow on the ground?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> I heard he was buying up milk and bread before all the crazy folks run for the store.



Thats just what i was thinking... But i bet his buggy is full of vienna's and crackers to!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever trout fished with snow on the ground?



Oh yeah...... you will have the water to yourself. I have also killed deer in the snow and chased turkeys as well. They will gobble, but not very well. As a matter of fact got to deerhunt in the snow back about a week or so ago, it wasn't much but it was white and coming down.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh yeah...... you will have the water to yourself. I have also killed deer in the snow and chased turkeys as well. They will gobble, but not very well. As a matter of fact got to deerhunt in the snow back about a week or so ago, it wasn't much but it was white and coming down.



I was in the woods then to .. I forgot to look for deer was so busy watching the snow blow thru the woods...


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

I was just checking in on you boys from my phone.  I had nothing to report then.  Don't have a lot right now either.

The NWS out of Atlanta is sticking with the GFS patern, which would only give snow to Columbus, Macon over to Augusta North.

The EURO does not depict that sort of solution.

Here is a link to an  illustration of what the EURO is dealing out.
It does not have time frames but starts Christmas Eve night and goes throught the night of the 26th

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_3ypT0BMwFQI/TRJnM8olo6I/AAAAAAAAAVQ/kLra2MT7qRk/s1600/animation2.gif


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> I was just checking in on you boys from my phone.  I had nothing to report then.  Don't have a lot right now either.
> 
> The NWS out of Atlanta is sticking with the GFS patern, which would only give snow to Columbus, Macon over to Augusta North.
> 
> ...


WOW!! That would be alot of snow in Thomson!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

Which solution do you think will happen?


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 22, 2010)

So DDD, which scenario do you think plays out?


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

southerngentleman said:


> So DDD, which scenario do you think plays out?



I will be honest, the EURO has been consistant for 60+ hours.  It has not waivered in it's solution from run to run.

The GFS has moved towards the EURO solution but not completely.

The NAM is all over the place.


The EURO is a bomb, the GFS is a decent snow for the top 1/2 of GA and the NAM is a bust.



It is easy to like the EURO, but it is exteme and you will get burned bad by chasing an extreme solution.

I am interested to see the GFS tonight because the storm out in California is on shore.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks man....you do a great job!!!  Keep us posted.


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

This blog is from Allan Huffman... I caution you if you have fainting spells... or heart problems.

Allan is the Meteorologist for the Raleigh Examiner and is highly regaurded when it comes to SE snow storms.



> The big story of the day with regards to the upcoming weather system is that the ECMWF has maintained its extreme solution with just incredible amounts of snow for the Carolinas, Georgia, Virginia and further north. Taken literally we would see widespread amounts of 1-2 feet from central Georgia north with perhaps, as far as the southeast is concerned, the eastern piedmont and coastal plains of NC and Virginia being the big winters. This would include Raleigh and Richmond among other areas.
> 
> The model wants to phase 3 different shortwaves into a rapidly deepening storm off the southeast coast. The storm takes a track similar to the one I outlined in the previous discussion across northern Florida to off the Ga coast where it is around 1002mb as of 7am Sunday. It then bombs to 969mb by 7am Monday just of the Tidewater of Virginia. This track and the evolution of the storm would place central Georgia into the eastern halves of SC and NC and eastern Virginia under the comma head of a rapidly strengthening storm system. In this “comma head” very heavy snow will fall and with the storm moving so slowly it will fall for a long period of time with significant accumulations. That is according to the ECMWF model. The 12z UKMET has output only every 24 hours from 72 to 144 hours, so it is difficult to say for sure what happens with it but it takes a 1007mb low from central Florida north to a 971mb low east of the Virginia Tidewater region. It looks to take a slightly further east track than the 12z ECMWF model but is further west than the 00z run and very similar to the ECMWF in terms of the general ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2010)

one or two feet.


holy cow.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 22, 2010)

1-2 FEET!!!  DDD, you can't go telling me stuff like this late at night.  You got me all excited and I've gotta get up and cook breakfast for 25 folks in the morning!
Ok, when do the new models come in?!?!


----------



## Crstabel (Dec 22, 2010)

So, Mr. Huffman is basically eluding to a possible multi-day storm here, am I reading that statement correctly?


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

slip said:


> one or two feet.
> 
> 
> holy cow.



It is why it is an extreme solution.  I held of posting the totals this morning because you guys would think I was nuts.  

It is also why the NWS is posting special weather statements 3 days out, it's why they will post winter storm watches tomorrow if the EURO holds serve tonight or if the GFS comes on board.

If the GFS shows this same solution tonight, Muddy better have that hood shined and ready to go.


----------



## spotman (Dec 22, 2010)

I love snow but not that much of it..


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Crstabel said:


> So, Mr. Huffman is basically eluding to a possible multi-day storm here, am I reading that statement correctly?



The multi-day storm would be more for the Carolinas.  The system blows them up, then moves off the coast and bombs them again on day 2 pulling in Atlantic moisture.

Ours would start about mid-morning on Christmas Day and be done by midnight or so going into the 26th West to East.  It would be HEAVY snow rates per hour.


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2010)

dude, i've never even seen two feet of snow before.

much less in georgia!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that ECMWF ensemble he is looking at taking into account data from California now?  To me, if it is, that would make it more plausible.  Hearing forecasts for that kind of snow for that area, as much as I would absolutely love for it to happen, just seems too much to be anywhere near possible.
Like you said, the next 24 hours of models are going to be crucial.  Keeping the fingers crossed!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Let me be clear, I dont think we will even see a foot of snow... but the extreme solution gives me hope of what is to come.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> 1-2 FEET!!!  DDD, you can't go telling me stuff like this late at night.  You got me all excited and I've gotta get up and cook breakfast for 25 folks in the morning!
> Ok, when do the new models come in?!?!



Wade, what do you do for work?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> Let me be clear, I dont think we will even see a foot of snow... but the extreme solution gives me hope of what is to come.



I would be happy with 4inches here in Griffinbut would love to see a foot or more.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> Let me be clear, I dont think we will even see a foot of snow... but the extreme solution gives me hope of what is to come.



And that is?????


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Accuweather says... get out the sleds!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade runs a camp/resort up on a mountain here in Dawson County. Before that, he kept me out of trouble coaching here in Dawson for the Park and Rec. 

good guy. Slightly off center


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Wade runs a camp/resort up on a mountain here in Dawson County. Before that, he kept me out of trouble coaching here in Dawson for the Park and Rec.
> 
> good guy. Slightly off center



That is what I was thinking!  Job sounds sweet!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 22, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Wade, what do you do for work?



I'm manager at the Len Foote Hike Inn.  It's a backcountry Inn up in the North Ga mountains.  You should hike up sometime, we've already had snow 3 times this year 
Gotta cook in the morning cause we've let some people off early for Christmas, and got a couple that are sick, so that's the joy of being a manager, I get to fill in the holes when they occur.

Ok, back to the weather.  DDD, does anybody have any data on how close to accurate this Euro model has been lately.  It would be nice to know if it's forecasts have been spot on or slightly off or way off with any consistency.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'm manager at the Len Foote Hike Inn.  It's a backcountry Inn up in the North Ga mountains.  You should hike up sometime, we've already had snow 3 times this year
> Gotta cook in the morning cause we've let some people off early for Christmas, and got a couple that are sick, so that's the joy of being a manager, I get to fill in the holes when they occur.
> 
> Ok, back to the weather.  DDD, does anybody have any data on how close to accurate this Euro model has been lately.  It would be nice to know if it's forecasts have been spot on or slightly off or way off with any consistency.



Awesome sounding job Wade!

Yeah DDD, what he said!


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> Ok, back to the weather.  DDD, does anybody have any data on how close to accurate this Euro model has been lately.  It would be nice to know if it's forecasts have been spot on or slightly off or way off with any consistency.



The EURO is usually the model that everyone sees as the reality model.  Usually when every other model is calling for something, the EURO calls for nothing and usually it is right.

So with the EURO calling for the unreal amounts of snow... it scary.

You ask yourself... ok... what am I missing??


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2010)

nickel back said:


> I would be happy with 4inches here in Griffinbut would love to see a foot or more.....



x2


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been looking at all the blogs you've been posting to and I'm kinda getting that feel.  Nobody can believe it, everyone is excited, but also immensely hesitant.  If the scenario were to pan out anywhere near the EURO, this would truly be a once in a lifetime occurrence. . . Epic snow. On Christmas. In the Deep South.
Therein lies the answer to the question of what's missing.  Stuff like this doesn't happen.  It happens in movies, it happens in books, but all that is fantasy.  How is a reasonable person going to believe that Central GA could have 1-2 feet of snow on Christmas.  It's natural to say the models are exaggerating.  The problem is that it's your consistent "go-to" model that's calling for it.  You can't help but want to believe it, but everything is telling you it just can't happen.  Hopefully if it does happen, everyone will be with family and will stay warm, safe, and have fun.
Sorry for the terribly long, rambling post.  Probably time for bed!


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

The GFS is a complete debbie downer.

Would be light snow in the mountains, rain here in ATL and points south.

I will have to get up to watch the EURO come in.

Dad gum it.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 22, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> I've been looking at all the blogs you've been posting to and I'm kinda getting that feel.  Nobody can believe it, everyone is excited, but also immensely hesitant.  If the scenario were to pan out anywhere near the EURO, this would truly be a once in a lifetime occurrence. . . Epic snow. On Christmas. In the Deep South.
> Therein lies the answer to the question of what's missing.  Stuff like this doesn't happen.  It happens in movies, it happens in books, but all that is fantasy.  How is a reasonable person going to believe that Central GA could have 1-2 feet of snow on Christmas.  It's natural to say the models are exaggerating.  The problem is that it's your consistent "go-to" model that's calling for it.  You can't help but want to believe it, but everything is telling you it just can't happen.  Hopefully if it does happen, everyone will be with family and will stay warm, safe, and have fun.
> Sorry for the terribly long, rambling post.  Probably time for bed!



could not have said it better....good post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> The GFS is a complete debbie downer.
> 
> Would be light snow in the mountains, rain here in ATL and points south.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, that means we're gonna get hammered...


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> The GFS is a complete debbie downer.
> 
> Would be light snow in the mountains, rain here in ATL and points south.
> 
> ...



This stinks...However, this is what I would put my money on.


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

The good thing is we are still 3 days out and again, the GFS and the NAM are flopping around like a 12" spot.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 22, 2010)

DDD said:


> The good thing is we are still 3 days out and again, the GFS and the NAM are flopping around like a 12" spot.



NOAA still has rain/snow and then slight chance of snow.  However, no accumulation and only a flurry or two.  Fox 5 weather basically said rain event.  

So many things have to line up to make this happen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2010)

Everyone knows Europeans are smarter


----------



## decoyed (Dec 22, 2010)

Just landed in Kauai and see no snow.  Doesn't look like a white Christmas in this part of the world.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 22, 2010)

We will have 13 family members as guests here at the cabin for the weekend and we sit at 2600 + ft. elev.
I think we will definitely see some snow here as we have already had 3 bouts including the last one which dropped a solid 2 inches. Enough that we could'nt get to the bottom of the hill and get back up for 2 days.
 I knew that I  shoulda got some chains.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just don't understand it!  Weather.com has taken every bit of our precip chances away now!  What gives?

I know you say they are garbage but usually when they post it it happens. (Usually)


----------



## DDD (Dec 22, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I just don't understand it!  Weather.com has taken every bit of our precip chances away now!  What gives?
> 
> I know you say they are garbage but usually when they post it it happens. (Usually)



Don't go cliff diving yet... lots of time to go...


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

The GFS Ensembles do not look that bad... I am staying up for the EURO... it will either make me sleep good or break me.  LOL


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> The GFS Ensembles do not look that bad... I am staying up for the EURO... it will either make me sleep good or break me.  LOL



When is that one coming out?  I may stay up too!

If it is bad, I will have to stay up and organize the lynch mob's movement to Dacula.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> The GFS Ensembles do not look that bad... I am staying up for the EURO... it will either make me sleep good or break me.  LOL



What is the GFS saying?


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 23, 2010)

Waiting on the GFS......


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> If it is bad, I will have to stay up and organize the lynch mob's movement to Dacula.



cant say i didnt warn you, DDD.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> The GFS is a complete debbie downer.
> 
> Would be light snow in the mountains, rain here in ATL and points south.
> 
> ...



White Taco... see above.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

72 hours


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, i saw that.  You said it doesn't look that bad!

To me, that is horrible!


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

12 hours later


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

The above models are the GFS Ensembles.  Still would be snow if verified.  

EURO will take off shortly


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 23, 2010)

So what does that mean for white taco and myself??


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

About what time do you think?  

Getting kinda sleepy and I really don't want to start a Facebook page.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Messing around with wunderground maps.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 23, 2010)

This is the first place I go to now for weather update! Thanks everybody for the info. It's alot of fun to read.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> About what time do you think?
> 
> Getting kinda sleepy and I really don't want to start a Facebook page.



About another hour


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

dang it man!  an hour!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> dang it man!  an hour!



Well it just initialized a few minutes ago and is running now...will be a bit till we get to the good stuff.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

It is running now.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Here she comes... all balled up...  Want to see her go straight to Panama City and bomb out...


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

See the energy up in Iowa and Missouri?  It needs to be closer to the energy over Texas.  It's like the spark for the powder keg.

This is a lot different than the last 60 hours.  I don't like it.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on Euro....don't let us down now.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I've seen all I can handle at 84 hours...going to bed


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

She doesn't bomb fast enough or big enough for those in ATL and points northward.

Central GA and SW GA seem to be the winners on this run, but it is not a bomb, but still it's snow on Christmas Day afternoon.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> She doesn't bomb fast enough or big enough for those in ATL and points northward.
> 
> Central GA and SW GA seem to be the winners on this run, but it is not a bomb, but still it's snow on Christmas Day afternoon.



well darn,its still a few days out maybe it wil still come together,but I will take what snow she will give on Christmas Day.(like I have a say in it)


----------



## Holton (Dec 23, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ddVZOK_9UUI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ddVZOK_9UUI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## willbuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG SC
443 AM EST THU DEC 23 2010

GAZ010-017-018-026-028-029-NCZ035-036-056-068>072-082-502-504-506-
508-510-SCZ001>014-019-240945-
RABUN-HABERSHAM-STEPHENS-FRANKLIN-HART-ELBERT-ALEXANDER-IREDELL-
CATAWBA-CLEVELAND-LINCOLN-GASTON-MECKLENBURG-CABARRUS-UNION NC-
GREATER CALDWELL-GREATER BURKE-EASTERN MCDOWELL-GREATER RUTHERFORD-
EASTERN POLK-OCONEE MOUNTAINS-PICKENS MOUNTAINS-GREENVILLE MOUNTAINS-
GREATER OCONEE-GREATER PICKENS-GREATER GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG-
CHEROKEE-YORK-ANDERSON-ABBEVILLE-LAURENS-UNION SC-CHESTER-GREENWOOD-
443 AM EST THU DEC 23 2010

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST GEORGIA...PIEDMONT
NORTH CAROLINA...WESTERN NORTH CAROLINA AND UPSTATE SOUTH CAROLINA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

LOW PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO MOVE ACROSS THE DEEP SOUTH THIS
WEEKEND. CONFIDENCE IS GRADUALLY IMPROVING THAT THE LOW PRESSURE
SYSTEM WILL MOVE TO THE SOUTH OF THE REGION CHRISTMAS DAY AND
SATURDAY NIGHT...AND THEN OFF THE SOUTHEAST COAST ON SUNDAY.
HOWEVER...AT THIS TIME CONSIDERABLE UNCERTAINTY REMAINS AS TO THE
TIMING AND AMOUNT OF PRECIPITATION. SNOW MAY DEVELOP ACROSS THE
FOOTHILLS AND PIEDMONT AROUND MIDDAY ON CHRISTMAS AND PERSIST
THROUGH THE AFTERNOON...AND THEN TAPER OFF SATURDAY NIGHT. DEPENDING
ON HOW MUCH MOISTURE IS AVAILABLE TO THE LOW AS IT MOVES PAST...
AMOUNTS COULD RANGE ANYWHERE FROM ONE TO SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW.
AREAS ROUGHLY TO THE SOUTH OF A LINE FROM HARTWELL TO ANDERSON AND
LAURENS WOULD SEE MOSTLY RAIN UNTIL SATURDAY NIGHT...AND THUS
WOULD HAVE ONLY A DUSTING. LATER DEVELOPMENTS WILL DETERMINE
IF...WHEN...AND WHERE A WINTER STORM WATCH WILL BE ISSUED.
RESIDENTS AND PEOPLE WITH TRAVEL PLANS ACROSS THE WESTERN
CAROLINAS THIS WEEKEND SHOULD CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE FORECAST FOR
THIS POTENTIAL WINTER WEATHER EVENT.


----------



## marknga (Dec 23, 2010)

oh well, it is what it is. Looks like I won't be needing the snow gear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2010)

It's gonna happen, it's just a matter of where. No one knows where mother goose is gonna lay the golden snow egg.

Statement as of 3:00 AM EST on December 23, 2010

... Wintry precipitation still possible from Christmas day through
Sunday morning for north and central Georgia... 

A strong storm system currently moving across the Desert
Southwest... will move into the Southern Plains Friday and across
the deep south Saturday and Saturday night. This storm system will
bring a chance of wintry precipitation to much of north and
central Georgia over the Christmas weekend.

At this time computer models are indicating that the most likely
Route of the surface low will be across south Georgia on Christmas
day and up the East Coast on Sunday. This will begin spreading
moisture into the state beginning late Friday night and continue
through Sunday morning. The precipitation will begin as snow
across extreme north Georgia late Friday night and continue across
north Georgia through Sunday morning. From this area southward to
central Georgia the precipitation will begin as rain... and
through the course of Christmas day... the rain will become mixed
with... and then eventually switch over to snow by Saturday
evening.

As for accumulations... the highest amounts will be in the north
Georgia mountains where 2 to 4 inches could fall by Sunday
morning. From this area... southward to the Atlanta and Athens
area... between 1 and 3 inches of snow could fall. South of Atlanta
and Athens... an inch or less is possible.

There is still a lot of uncertainty with the projected path... and
any deviation to the north or south could mean the difference
between rain or snow... as well as total amounts.

Anyone planning travel across north and central Georgia or the
southeast United States over the Christmas weekend should keep
abreast to the latest forecast on this developing winter storm
system.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

So after having time to process the EURO and the latest 6Z run of the GFS, I am encouraged.

For you folks in Central GA, Macon - Warner Robbins... the EURO was your friend last night.  4"+ if verified.  My area was more like 2-3.

The bottom line is, there is SO MUCH going on in the upper layers of the atmosphere out west, up north and the two jet streams, the models are simply having a hard time putting it all together.  It is going to be one of those deals that WHERE and HOW MUCH will probably not be known until tomorrow night.

Never the less, the HPC seems to think North and NE GA will see 4+" and this includes Atlanta.  

I will post as much as I can today, but a flaming liberal here at work who hates Christmas just dropped a pile on my desk and it's still steaming.  UGH.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> a flaming liberal here at work who hates Christmas just dropped a pile on my desk and it's still steaming. UGH.


 
He is hoping for change...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

These maps are more encouraging this morning.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

They updated the article a bit.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/christmas-week-winter-storm_2010-12-20


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

From accuweather:
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/43366/christmas-snowstorm-threat-com.asp

The cross-country snowstorm we have been tracking at AccuWeather.com is coming later during the Christmas holiday, and potentially could affect tens of millions of more people.

The caboose in a series of potent storms rolled ashore in California on Wednesday, and holds the key to the track and severity of winter weather in the South and the East beginning around Christmas Day and continuing beyond.

The storm appears as though it will be stronger and farther south upon crossing the middle of the nation.

Expert Senior Meteorologist Dale Mohler stated that he is noticing some similarities on the charts with this storm and the March 1993 super storm.

There are two scenarios for this storm, as the AccuWeather team sees it now.

The first is the storm will quickly strengthen, tracking northward along the coast and spreading heavy, accumulating snow through the I-95 mid-Atlantic and New England. Snow could extend back to the Appalachians with this track.

The second is the storm will drop accumulating snow on part of Georgia and the Carolinas, but then head out to sea. However, this track could still allow the storm to hook back into New England with heavy, windswept snow.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD, you said you want it to dive down over PC, right?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Area forecast discussion...updated
national weather service peachtree city ga
610 am est thu dec 23 2010

.short term /today through saturday/...
Latest model guidance is bringing the gfs and nam closer in
agreement on location and timing while the ecmwf is much slower and
further south. Until friday night our weather will be dominated with
a dry northwest flow and much cooler temperatures than what we have
experienced over the past couple of days. There appears to be 2
different scenarios between the models for the christmas day storm.
The gfs/nam bring the southwest storm into the southern plains and
merge it with a short wave coming out of canada and deepens the
developing trough over the eastern u.s. This keep the surface low
further north than the ecmwf...tracking the low into extreme sw
georgia by 18z sat and to near savannah by 00z sun. The ecmwf is
much slower with the surface low still south of the florida
panhandle by 06z sun. Will go with the majority...a gfs/nam blend.
This will being the precip in extreme north ga as snow and keep it
all snow throughout the storm...possibly accumulating 1-3 inches.
From atl-ahn it will be a rain/snow mix during the
morning...becoming all snow by afternoon and ending by sunday
morning. Central ga will see the event start out as rain...becoming
a rain/snow mix by 00z...and then switching over to all snow
saturday night. Best chances for accumulation will be north
georgia...although can not rule out accumulations in central georgia
saturday night. There is still a lot of uncertainty and will
therefore hold off on issuing any watches but will continue the
special weather statements.

Temperatures...guidance temps look reasonable through friday...but
then there are some problems. Guidance temps look too warm across
north ga on saturday. Based on the wet bulb temp and surface temp
graphics the forecast temps would be about 5 degrees cooler than
guidance temps. Low level thickness trends suggest that the high of
the day on christmas will be in the morning with steady or slowly
falling temps. Will trend in this direction.

.long term /saturday night through wednesday/...
Major differences continue between the gfs and ecmwf in the long
term. While the gfs has the christmas day storm moving up the mid
atlantic coast on sunday...the ecmwf has the surface low just
emerging off the coast of jacksonville keeping moisture over the
cwa. The latter being the case...snow would continue to fall over
much of the cwa. Will go with a compromise leaning heavily toward
the gfs solution. Arctic air moves into the cwa sunday through
tuesday. The gfs is quicker to warm us up but by wednesday both
models have the cwa in a zonal flow...this they do agree on. Gfs has
a short wave moving into the cwa wednesday night and thursday and
the ecmwf keeps us dry. At this time will go with the dry conditions
as gfs does have a difficult time with short waves in the long term.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just messing around.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

So the NAM is smoking the wacky stuff this morning...I hope.  Looking forward to the upcoming GFS run


----------



## willbuck (Dec 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> So the NAM is smoking the wacky stuff this morning...I hope.  Looking forward to the upcoming GFS run



Looks that way.  We went from something to nothing in a couple of hours.  hopefully we will start seeing some models lining up a little better here this afternoon.


----------



## timbuck6200 (Dec 23, 2010)

Man whats going on today?  Yesterday there was post all day long about this weather event.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am not sure how much more of this I can take! 

I am about to take my boy to see Yogi Bear!  Wife has a Droid so I will be checkin'!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

timbuck6200 said:


> Man whats going on today?  Yesterday there was post all day long about this weather event.



In a word...Uncertainty


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope is starting to fade... and fast.

12Z GFS is drier and never phases with the southern solution.

Verbatim, flurries for ATL... maybe 1-2" for central Georgia, but it will be a fast mover.

Looking to the EURO for a last stand.


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> Hope is starting to fade... and fast.
> 
> 12Z GFS is drier and never phases with the southern solution.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> Hope is starting to fade... and fast.
> 
> 12Z GFS is drier and never phases with the southern solution.
> 
> ...



I give up!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

When does the EURO come out?


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

There is still hope...maybe the models are putting too much emphasis on the strength of the northern branch...maybe they're not entirely correct on when, where, and how the northern and southern systems will phase together.  It's happened before...I think


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

Further to that...how all of that comes together will make the difference between heavy snow, light snow, rain, or nothing but a breeze and very small changes in any of those can really make a difference in how all of this turns out.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Dec 23, 2010)

Driving down from NC  on the night of the 25th. Might be hard to see a deer against a blanket of white......


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

The 12z GFS ensemble doesn't look awful bad for N. GA


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 23, 2010)

This thread was cool yesterday.  Today it took a big steamy POOH on me.  On the bright side, the in-laws won't be stuck at my house!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

Headed out of town.  I hope yall have a Merry Christmas and hopefully see a flake or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2010)

The heck with all of those stupid computers. I'm callin for 1.5 to 3 inches of Snow between Saturday night and Sunday night here at my house (by the time the wrap around is done with us)


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The heck with all of those stupid computers. I'm callin for 1.5 to 3 inches of Snow between Saturday night and Sunday night here at my house (by the time the wrap around is done with us)



That is probably not a bad call.


The EURO was not a terrible run and the ensembles are not bad either.  It would still be a 1-3" event given verbatim.

The issue at hand is the energy coming from the west being phased or tapped by the northern branch of energy.  It has to "thread the needle" so to speak to make the snow bomb go off.

A lot of good mets from New York to Alabama have stressed today that the models maybe underplaying the energy coming from the west and it maybe underestimating the branch to the north.  We are 48 hours from the event, so there is a lot of time for this thing to still go BOOM.

You guys know from last year it was storm cancel and I was done with it and then all of a sudden the models jumped back on the storm 36 hours out.  It happens.  Drives me batty... but it happens.  

There are a lot of things that will and have to come together to make this entire system, be it blizzard, decent snow, flurries, no snow or rain.  Its not as simple as people think it should be.  I half way know what I am looking at and it scrambles my mind.

I am glad I can sleep in tomorrow so I can stay up tonight and watch the EURO along with the GFS.  Another run of models around 4pm.  I will catch those before I head out to dinner.

Don't give up hope yet!  Long way to go!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> That is probably not a bad call.
> 
> 
> The EURO was not a terrible run and the ensembles are not bad either.  It would still be a 1-3" event given verbatim.
> ...



so we need the energy from the west to be tapped by the the energy from the north?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Snow*


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

nickel back said:


> so we need the energy from the west to be tapped by the the energy from the north?



For the massive snow bomb, yes.

Reading the NWS HPC product, it is not time to throw in the towel.



> EXTENDED FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER CAMP SPRINGS MD
> 136 PM EST THU DEC 23 2010
> 
> ...



I need to back my expectations down.

If I told all you that we would get 2-4" on Christmas day you all would take it and so would I for that matter!!!  

I have to remember that 2-4" would be awesome.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates DDD... And 2-4" would be awesome!!  Heck 1-3" on Christmas day would be awesome.  Something deep down tells me this thing is going to come together but who knows


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Latest run of the NAM shows the system being farther north and more moisture to work with.  It has slowed the system down some as well.

This might point to things to come with the GFS and the EURO.  The NAM is worthless past 48 hours.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

This is actually not a bad run.  2-4 inches from the NAM.  I-85 from say 285 NE up to South Carolina is in the heaviest band.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

So nothing for Central GA?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.

Amen


----------



## brandon (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> So nothing for Central GA?


Maybe. Hang in there.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 23, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 23, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen




Thank you, I needed that!


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 23, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen



Ah....the Holidays..... They always seem to bring out the best in people.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 23, 2010)

So...what did the 4pm models indicate?


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

I will take this!

Just out:



> SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 401 PM EST THU DEC 23 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> I will take this!
> 
> Just out:


----------



## Resica (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> I need to back my expectations down.
> 
> If I told all you that we would get 2-4" on Christmas day you all would take it and so would I for that matter!!!
> 
> I have to remember that 2-4" would be awesome.


 
 When they predict 1-3 inches and you get 8 it's awesome. When they predict 2-3 feet and you only get a foot, it stinks.  It's always better to start low and have the numbers ramp up !!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Heck i'll take it... Never seen a White Christmas in all my years and would love to see one now with my kids....


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 23, 2010)

What's the latest guys???


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 23, 2010)

Been out all day cooking a washpot ham.  What's the latest DDD?  Still looking forward to white day after Christmas at least.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

GFS was horrible for central GA.  The GFS is moisture starved, although the GFS trendend back the way we need it to.  We are about to be in the bottom of the ninth, one man out and nobody on.  If you get my drift.

Flurries right now for ATL 1-3 in the mountains by the GFS's news.

I am praying that the 0Z NAM, GFS and EURO have good news.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 23, 2010)

So is snow for central georgia completely out of the question?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Game Over...*

Birmingham NWS has all but said game over on the snow. Peachtree city NWS doesn't seem as confident as yesterday. Most blogs are slowing down on posts, seems most folks are getting the hint that this may be another non-event. Well, at least we got to get excited a couple days. Now, we get the chance to possibly ride out some tornados bout this time next week. Never understand how the mention of snow on those models just comes and goes, but the first mention of severe weather out of those models and it's a dead lock everytime.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> GFS was horrible for central GA.  The GFS is moisture starved, although the GFS trendend back the way we need it to.  We are about to be in the bottom of the ninth, one man out and nobody on.  If you get my drift.
> 
> Flurries right now for ATL 1-3 in the mountains by the GFS's news.
> 
> I am praying that the 0Z NAM, GFS and EURO have good news.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

NAM is rolling... hold your breath... starting to get in the range of the NAM... 48 hours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

Gimme snow...


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme snow...



gimme sum to...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme snow...



Ain't gonna happen..


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gimme snow...





slip said:


> gimme sum to...



Ya want snow? Gotta move to hill country.

Hey...at least we have good Q up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ain't gonna happen..





We can track Harrell in the snow!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We can track Harrell in the snow!



I can do that on leaf's...


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ya want snow? Gotta move to hill country.



workin on doing one better, Alaska.


but for now, a few inches would be nice here in georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> I can do that on leaf's...





Yea, but in snow, he`ll look like a sasquash.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 23, 2010)

slip said:


> workin on doing one better, Alaska.
> 
> 
> but for now, a few inches would be nice here in georgia.



Take me with ya..


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

The NAM says we dont even get rain... much less a flake.  Unreal.  Some of the worst model flip I have seen take place.  EVER.  Bar none.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

oh well, cold and clear is better then cold and rain if it cant be snow.


----------



## spotman (Dec 23, 2010)

I fill like a  boy who just lost his puppy


----------



## kgo (Dec 23, 2010)

and santa is bringing the baby girl a SNOW SLED ,how ironic


----------



## nickel back (Dec 23, 2010)

slip said:


> oh well, cold and clear is better then cold and rain if it cant be snow.



x2

maybe we get the snow next time but it sure would have been nice to have on Christmas Day


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

slip said:


> oh well, cold and clear is better then cold and rain if it cant be snow.



x 1000!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

What's the EURO saying?  Or is the NAM the reliable one?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> The NAM says we dont even get rain... much less a flake.  Unreal.  Some of the worst model flip I have seen take place.  EVER.  Bar none.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am 50 years old and have NEVER had a white Christmas. HELP!


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> What's the EURO saying?  Or is the NAM the reliable one?



GFS will not be out until about 45 minutes and the EURO will not be running until about 1 AM.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> GFS will not be out until about 45 minutes and the EURO will not be running until about 1 AM.



Are you still staying up for it since you are off tomorrow or is it worth it?

I will be going to bed early!  Gotta shoot ducks in the morning!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Me 2nd Quack Quack!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 23, 2010)

No snow. Who would have thunk it. This being Georgia an all


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 23, 2010)

Now I'm gonna cry .......

But I've been a good boy this year and everything..


----------



## K80 (Dec 23, 2010)

I knew it wasn't a good sign when I got home and this thing wasn't on the first page or two of new post.

Good thing is, DDD ran me up and down the roller coaster so much earlier this year I knew not to get my hopes up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Now I'm gonna cry .......
> 
> But I've been a good boy this year and everything..


 RIGHT up to the secret santa incident, huh???


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

GFS is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT

I am SUPER encouraged by what I see.  It is so close to bombing Georgia and the Carolinas it is not even funny.  Huge shift for us and a much wetter system!  I like this shift at this point in the game.


WOW... I hope the trend continues.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Macon northward is pretty blanket... 3-4" Christmas afternoon.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> GFS is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT
> 
> I am SUPER encouraged by what I see.  It is so close to bombing Georgia and the Carolinas it is not even funny.  Huge shift for us and a much wetter system!  I like this shift at this point in the game.
> 
> ...


Speak to us friend.....hope lives on!!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks much better than the NAM.

60 hour total precip.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 23, 2010)

This would be awesome Christmas present.

DDD is the man (if his predications hold true!!!!!!  

This is an interesting weather lesson.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

Trying not to get to psyched up.  Mid day Christmas we might have a mix of snow and rain, but as the day wears on it will turn to all snow and be pretty decent as well.

This is just what it shows... I don't know that I am buying it.  The models are really in their wheel house in the 36-48 hour range.  The GFS and the EURO will lead the way no doubt.

If there is just a little more shift Westward with the energy up in the midwest or if it will slow up just a little and get behind the energy that is popping the Low Pressure out of the gulf, it would cause it to phase and essentially "bomb out."  - It would be a dream come true, and it is ohhhhhhh so close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2010)

Push a little down this way, please...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 23, 2010)

I will not buy in again to this temptress - he gives snow, he takes it away. I can only take so much.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok now we pray that all falls into place and stays that way.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 23, 2010)

Channel 2 says trace for the ATL and only 1" for Gainesville area. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I will not buy in again to this temptress - he gives snow, he takes it away. I can only take so much.



FFC is backing off, but they are going off the 18Z GFS and the 0Z NAM. 

It will be interesting to see how their tune is in the morning.

If the EURO does this or phases the energy... it will be game on and the NWS will be trying to figure out if they are coming or going.  I don't envy them or the t.v. mets in this set up.  It will litterally be hours before it actually happens before anyone will know what its going to do.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> FFC is backing off, but they are going off the 18Z GFS and the 0Z NAM.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how their tune is in the morning.
> 
> If the EURO does this or phases the energy... it will be game on and the NWS will be trying to figure out if they are coming or going.  I don't envy them or the t.v. mets in this set up.  It will litterally be hours before it actually happens before anyone will know what its going to do.



Ok - I'm in again - call me young and foolish.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 23, 2010)

The 12z gfs is teasing again...trying to make me stay up till 130 again.


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> The 12z gfs is teasing again...trying to make me stay up till 130 again.



You mean 0Z    Come on BigOx, stay up with me... we will bring it home!  


The RGEM which is a short range specialty model that NAILED our February system this year, is a beautiful thing.

One issue I do see on the GFS and the RGEM is the temps for Central GA.  It looks about 3 degrees to warm to support snow until late Sunday night.  

Give it time boys.  Heck it may flop again, but right now I am liking it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> Macon northward is pretty blanket... 3-4" Christmas afternoon.



So does it drop off at Macon?


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> So does it drop off at Macon?



Too warm until Saturday night.


If this thing will bomb out, you will not have a problem.  I stress that the bomb scenario is truly a long shot.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> You mean 0Z    Come on BigOx, stay up with me... we will bring it home!
> 
> 
> The RGEM which is a short range specialty model that NAILED our February system this year, is a beautiful thing.
> ...



By then, the moisture will be gone.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

DDD said:


> Too warm until Saturday night.
> 
> 
> If this thing will bomb out, you will not have a problem.  I stress that the bomb scenario is truly a long shot.



It is just so hard to believe that a 15 minute drive makes that much difference.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Update...
Some concern on this update that potential for snow accumulation
is lessening. Recent models still show two short waves moving
toward the state. The northern wave is currently over the northern
plains and the southern wave over the srn rockies. Models have
been in some disagreement on the exact timing and location of
the phasing of these two waves over the southeast us.

The 18z gfs keeps the southern wave somewhat intense but on a
more southern track along the gulf coast and a little weaker than
earlier runs. The 12z ecmwf damps the southern wave more quickly
than the gfs and has a stronger northern wave which could produce
some light snow in far north ga. The new 00z nam has a much weaker
southern wave than previous runs a weak/broad northern wave. Very
little in the way of net uvv and qpf over cwa. Maybe 0.10 or 0.20
liquid over north ga on saturday which occurs before the critical
snow thicknesses fully met saturday night. Put another way...18z
nam had total snowfall of 1-3 inches over ne ga...now there is
nary a dusting. The 18z gfs may be showing a similar trend but too
soon to tell. As for any wraparound precip sunday...12z ecmwf most
aggressive with more southern and deeper/intense upper low. Could
see some flurries or light accumulations in the ne mountains in
that pattern sunday.

All said...if latest models verify...may only see up to an inch
over most of north and central ga. Will not update sps or make
major changes to the wx/pop/snow grids. Tweaked some of these
grids earlier...but not enough to warrant updated text products.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, why is it always a line from Columbus to Macon to Augusta?  Why does that always seem to be the norm?


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Update...
> Some concern on this update that potential for snow accumulation
> is lessening. Recent models still show two short waves moving
> toward the state. The northern wave is currently over the northern
> ...



This came out at 10:50.  No way it includes the 0Z GFS nor the EURO.  The discussion tomorrow morning will be interesting.  They will not know what to believe.  

If by some chance the EURO shows the "bomb" scenario... they will really be freaked out as to what to say.  LOL

The EURO will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> This came out at 10:50.  No way it includes the 0Z GFS nor the EURO.  The discussion tomorrow morning will be interesting.  They will not know what to believe.
> 
> If by some chance the EURO shows the "bomb" scenario... they will really be freaked out as to what to say.  LOL
> 
> The EURO will be interesting to say the least.



Yeah, I kind of figured that.  It was newer so I posted it.
Gotta go to bed soon so I can see what I am shooting at in the morning.  What time did you say the EURO was coming through?


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

1 am


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

So if it doesn't bomb, there is NO chance for central GA?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> GFS is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT
> 
> I am SUPER encouraged by what I see.  It is so close to bombing Georgia and the Carolinas it is not even funny.  Huge shift for us and a much wetter system!  I like this shift at this point in the game.
> 
> ...


Hope lives on!!...........Maybe I will have a good excuse not to travel this weekend, and spend a quiet weekend home!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> So if it doesn't bomb, there is NO chance for central GA?



I would not say "NO Chance" it just needs to happen.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> I would not say "NO Chance" it just needs to happen.



Sounds good man.  If it happens it happens.  I do enjoy your posts so this is definitely getting me through the weeks while I am off for the holidays.

I may wake up a few minutes early before I need to catch my ride to the duck hole! 


BOMB PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> RIGHT up to the secret santa incident, huh???


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

No bomb from the EURO model, but it is a move in the right direction for sure.  Very similar to the GFS but it actually has higher moisture amounts.

The trend is our friend.  

Headed to bed... trending towards a more favorable solution is good. 

Right now I would still think 2-4" for Macon West and East.  Farther you go West the less moisture... the farther East or NE you go, the closer to 4".

C yall tomorrow.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 24, 2010)

Any chance for snow in Warner Robins?


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> No bomb from the EURO model, but it is a move in the right direction for sure.  Very similar to the GFS but it actually has higher moisture amounts.
> 
> The trend is our friend.
> 
> ...



I can live with that. Thanks for the hard work DDD and I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Central GA has the lions share of the moisture, but thermal levels are questionable.  It simply might not be cold enough or it may snow and not stick.  34 and snowing.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> I can live with that. Thanks for the hard work DDD and I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas.



x2 
Merry Christmas DDD. thanks for doing this, its fun.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks DDD.  We all appreciate your insight. !!  See if you can bring some snow on down this way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> No bomb from the EURO model, but it is a move in the right direction for sure.  Very similar to the GFS but it actually has higher moisture amounts.
> 
> The trend is our friend.
> 
> ...


Not to put too much stress on you, but I am basing my travel plans on what is posted in this thread!!............Planning on  leaving east central Ga. for Atlanta on Saturday..........Then on to Talledega Alabama on Sunday, then back to east central Ga. on Sunday...............Please tell me it would be best for me to  stay Home!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree Thanks for all you do Merry Christmas And God Bless Headed back to bed Check up with you all in the morning.


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks DDD,we appreciate what you do.My two girls are constantly asking whats the "WOODY DUDE" saying.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> You mean 0Z    Come on BigOx, stay up with me... we will bring it home!
> 
> 
> The RGEM which is a short range specialty model that NAILED our February system this year, is a beautiful thing.
> ...


You know what I meant   I was posting from bed at grandpas house. My wife kept asking me why I keep staying up to watch the models roll in because I was just gonna get mad again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey DDD, if it snows, great, if it don`t, it`s still great. I get a kick out of seein` you do a better job than the TV weathermen. Keep on doin` what you`re doin`.

Merry Christmas to you and your family. Regards and best wishes to ya`ll.


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey DDD, if it snows, great, if it don`t, it`s still great. I get a kick out of seein` you do a better job than the TV weathermen. Keep on doin` what you`re doin`.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family. Regards and best wishes to ya`ll.



X2.   And a Safe, Happy and Merry Christmas to Everyone.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates. Here in upstate SC my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not to put too much stress on you, but I am basing my travel plans on what is posted in this thread!!............Planning on leaving east central Ga. for Atlanta on Saturday..........Then on to Talledega Alabama on Sunday, then back to east central Ga. on Sunday...............Please tell me it would be best for me to stay Home!!


 
Ever play on a slip-n-slide as a kid?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2010)

It still is in a state of flux.  Two hours ago rain now they are saying ice pellets and snow here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It still is in a state of flux. Two hours ago rain now they are saying ice pellets and snow here.


 
The one single factor that meteorologist always get screwed on is the one biggest trouble maker in extreme severe weather. Convectional temperature changes. For some reason the computers don't do well (or it isn't programmed in) with this factor for winter weather. Convectional cooling is just as big a factor to winter weather potential as convectional heating is to big thunderstorms.

Seems like these goobers on TV always leave that one out in the winter forecast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Not to derail the potential excitement for what may or may not occur tomorrow, but DDD, have you looked at the CAPE values for the low coming out of the Gulf on the 31st???  It reminds me of the set up for the big ice event in the late 60's here in Atl. A little cold air undercutting all of that moisture and it could be a slippery New Years.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 24, 2010)

...patiently waiting....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 24, 2010)

All I know is my inlaws are coming from  Dawson GA. Do I need to pack up and leave now or will they be able to drive back home Christmas night??????? Don't think I would survive if they had to stay the night. Would truly have one of those Clark W. Griswold moments!!!!!! Merry Christmas and you guys are awesome at this!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> ...patiently waiting....



x2......tell us something DDD.....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 24, 2010)

partly cloudy and 55 tomorrow.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 24, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> All I know is my inlaws are coming from  Dawson GA. Do I need to pack up and leave now or will they be able to drive back home Christmas night??????? Don't think I would survive if they had to stay the night. Would truly have one of those Clark W. Griswold moments!!!!!! Merry Christmas and you guys are awesome at this!



This is what I need to know.  Normally I would love the chance at snow and on Christmas to boot...wow what an awesome time for it to snow.  

HOWEVER....I dont want to be stuck with my family any longer than I have to.  

A.  Should I tell them to leave tomorrow as soon as we open gifts.

B. Should I tell them to leave today?

C.  Should I start an argument that will surely get them to leave today?

D. Just go hunting and leave them with my wife who will surely hate me and maybe not speak to me for a week.  (this is a win win)

We need to get this forecast right as you can see I have alot riding on this.


----------



## JD (Dec 24, 2010)

Yea all the talking heads on Tv are saying it's going to snow...that's the kiss if death...


----------



## JD (Dec 24, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> This is what I need to know.  Normally I would love the chance at snow and on Christmas to boot...wow what an awesome time for it to snow.
> 
> HOWEVER....I dont want to be stuck with my family any longer than I have to.
> 
> ...



If you choose B...then that will start C which you will be able to go directly to D....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 24, 2010)

What stinks is that they won't get here til 1 or 2 and be starving when they get here, complain that I don't have ample seating for them, complain about how the dog needs a haircut, complain that they are watching there weight ( yeah right) and I don't cook healthy like my granola eating sister in law, complain that they had to drive, complain about how much we gave our kids, ......... awww heck. I'm just going hunting.












deermeat270 said:


> This is what I need to know.  Normally I would love the chance at snow and on Christmas to boot...wow what an awesome time for it to snow.
> 
> HOWEVER....I dont want to be stuck with my family any longer than I have to.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> This is what I need to know.  Normally I would love the chance at snow and on Christmas to boot...wow what an awesome time for it to snow.
> 
> HOWEVER....I dont want to be stuck with my family any longer than I have to.
> 
> ...



just let them know that there is a good chance of snow and you do not want them stuck at your house,but, tell them in a nice way ....good luck


----------



## K80 (Dec 24, 2010)

JD said:


> If you choose B...then that will start C which you will be able to go directly to D....


----------



## K80 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey DDD, if it snows, great, if it don`t, it`s still great. I get a kick out of seein` you do a better job than the TV weathermen. Keep on doin` what you`re doin`.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family. Regards and best wishes to ya`ll.


----------



## higgy (Dec 24, 2010)

This must be the calm before the storm .: Talk to us DDD how's things looking


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Posting from my phone. 

Latest GFS model is a HUGE hit for I-20 northward!!!   The potential for this thing to bomb out is still very much on the table but just the verbatim moisture would be 4-6". 

It's an awesome run for ATL!!! 24 hours away.


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 24, 2010)

What about central GA?


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Posting from my phone.
> 
> Latest GFS model is a HUGE hit for I-20 northward!!!   The potential for this thing to bomb out is still very much on the table but just the verbatim moisture would be 4-6".
> 
> It's an awesome run for ATL!!! 24 hours away.





Alright it is time for DDD to give his prediction...


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

southerngentleman said:


> What about central GA?



Central Georgia has temp issues. Will turn over to snow after sunset.


----------



## higgy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks DDD.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 24, 2010)

Triple D-

Can you give us a breakdown with times for Atlanta with what we are all praying for?  I'm looking at the various weather websites and they are all saying rain.  

With that said, what website do you like for local weather for normal person  (no mets websites)?

*COME ON SNOW LET'S DROP A BOMB!!!!*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Posting from my phone.
> 
> Latest GFS model is a HUGE hit for I-20 northward!!!   The potential for this thing to bomb out is still very much on the table but just the verbatim moisture would be 4-6".
> 
> It's an awesome run for ATL!!! 24 hours away.



Dang, im 25 miles south of I-20.


----------



## spotman (Dec 24, 2010)

Can we expect a call map??? What are Newnan's chances?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 24, 2010)

So the hpc put out a notice that there was an error in how the 12z nam and gfs initialized, but then they said they didn't think it changed how it came out. Kind of leaves one scratching the head. The euro should be coming in shortly and here's to hoping it backs up the run that the gfs just had.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 24, 2010)

Euro results?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

spotman said:


> Can we expect a call map??? What are Newnan's chances?


 
Not very good. The judges charge too much for speeding tickets in Newnan so y'all are cut off.


----------



## cardfan (Dec 24, 2010)

Got about 3 inches in St. Louis/southern Il today....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> So the hpc put out a notice that there was an error in how the 12z nam and gfs initialized, but then they said they didn't think it changed how it came out. Kind of leaves one scratching the head. The euro should be coming in shortly and here's to hoping it backs up the run that the gfs just had.


 
Looks like Wunderground ran with it anyway..


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas Day
Rain or snow and sleet likely in the morning... then snow likely in the afternoon. Little or no snow and sleet accumulation. Highs in the upper 30s. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Christmas Day
> Rain or snow and sleet likely in the morning... then snow likely in the afternoon. Little or no snow and sleet accumulation. Highs in the upper 30s. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent


 
Slip, set up the big fans to keep the clouds out of here for a couple of hours after sundown. That will allow it to cool off faster tonight and once the precip starts the temps will never recover..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Fyi*

Public Information Statement  
Statement as of 1:47 PM EST on December 24, 2010


... Past white christmases in Georgia... 

With Christmas 2010 at our doorstep... your National Weather
Service in Peachtree City has searched through the record books at
our climate stations in Atlanta... Athens... Columbus... and
Macon... for white christmases of past.

Atlanta has recorded 13 christmases with a trace of snow and two more
christmases with measurable snowfall. While the two measurable
snowfall events were back in 1881 and 1882... the last time Atlanta
had a trace of snow on Christmas was in 1993.

Athens has only recorded two christmases with snow... a trace in
1953 and a record 0.2 inches in 1993.

Columbus has only recorded a white Christmas once... a trace of
snow in 1970.

Macon has never recorded a white Christmas.

For more information on Christmas day climatology in the Peach
state... visit our website at weather.Gov/Atlanta. 

Stay tuned for the latest forecasts and information regarding
Christmas 2010.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel, just a few more with wunderground's run with it maps!   Hope it happens!


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey DDD, if it snows, great, if it don`t, it`s still great. I get a kick out of seein` you do a better job than the TV weathermen. Keep on doin` what you`re doin`.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family. Regards and best wishes to ya`ll.



Nic, many thanks.  I get it wrong a lot too... get over excited... but oh well.. its just you guys.  

Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/christmas-week-winter-storm_2010-12-20

Here are a few scenarios:  I like the first one.
Although they are saying it may be a scenario in between these two.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, just a few more with wunderground's run with it maps!  Hope it happens!



holy cow @ those maps.

me too!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD, is that first scenario I posted 100% out of the question?


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 24, 2010)

O.K. DDD, what's your call on this thing?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Accuweather seems to think we will see some....
"Before weekend's end, some quick-hitting snow may even make an appearance all the way southward to the Florida panhandle, while accumulating snow will fall all the way to Myrtle Beach, S.C." according to AccuWeather.com Meteorologist Mark Paquette.


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright boys... here is what I got...

The GFS and the EURO paint a very wintery picture here tomorrow.  But I am cautious because SO many things could go right and so many things could go wrong.  

Every hour that rolls off brings different thoughts and ideas.  The radar is very telling that right now the system seems wetter and stronger than ANY model has predicted.

The energy up in Nebraska / Dakotas is more west than predicted and this is key to the possible "snow bomb".  There was a surprise snow back in 2000 that gave ATL all the way to Virginia a surprise 3-10".  Not sure if ya'll remember or not.  They were predicting a trace or dusting from ATL to Charlotte.  The reason they did this was because the models never got a good handle on the scenario.

I think we are looking at some decent snow tomorrow, how much and where is just a dang toss up.  I feel like 3" North of I-20 is reasonable.  5" from Athens over to Augusta is probably not a bad call.  

Macon east and west is a toss up due to temps.

For that matter ATL may have temp issues as well.  There are so many X factors to this set up it is mind boggling.

I am headed to church for Christmas Eve service.  By the time I get home the GFS should be rolling.

Ya'll need to read Miguel's comments on page 5.  Some very good stuff.

I will say this, I am more encouraged by what I see right now, we could get more than what I suggested above or nothing or rain.

How much lands in the mountains depends on the track of the Low coming out of Texas.

More later.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Ya'll need to read Miguel's comments on page 5.  Some very good stuff.QUOTE]
> 
> For you lazy people:
> 
> ...


----------



## higgy (Dec 24, 2010)

You say 5" for Athens east toward Augusta? Wow guess I better fire up the 4wd vehicles. Folks around here drive like a bunch of crazes.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Issued by The National Weather Service
Atlanta, GA 
3:40 pm EST, Fri., Dec. 24, 2010

... A MIXED BAG OF PRECIPITATION LIKELY FOR MUCH OF NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY... 

A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE SOUTHERN ROCKIES WILL MOVE INTO THE NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO SATURDAY. THIS AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL STRENGTHEN AND BY SUNDAY IT WILL BE LOCATED OFF THE SOUTH CAROLINA COAST. AT THE SAME TIME... ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE WILL DROP OUT OF CANADA AND INTO THE EASTERN UNITED STATES BRINGING MUCH COLDER AIR TO THE REGION. 

THIS SYSTEM WILL BEGIN SPREADING MOISTURE INTO EXTREME NORTH GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT... THEN SOUTHWARD INTO ATLANTA AND ATHENS HRISTMAS MORNING... AND INTO CENTRAL GEORGIA BY SATURDAY AFTERNOON. A MIXTURE OF RAIN... SLEET AND SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ACROSS EXTREME NORTH GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT... THEN SPREAD ACROSS THE REST OF NORTH GEORGIA SATURDAY. THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BE MOSTLY RAIN ACROSS CENTRAL GEORGIA ON SATURDAY... BUT CHANGE TO A RAIN... SNOW MIX SATURDAY NIGHT... WITH LIGHT SNOW EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA. 

AT THIS TIME... ONLY LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED SOUTH OF A CEDARTOWN TO CANTON TO GAINESVILLE LINE WHERE A DUSTING ON MAINLY GRASSY SURFACES IS POSSIBLE. NORTH OF THIS LINE... ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO 2 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. WITH TEMPERATURES... EXPECTED TO FALL TO OR BELOW THE FREEZING MARK SATURDAY NIGHT... ANY WATER OR SLUSH ON THE ROADWAYS WILL FREEZE... CAUSING SLICK SPOTS ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES. 

ANYONE PLANNING TRAVEL ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA OVER THE CHRISTMAS WEEKEND SHOULD KEEP ABREAST TO THE LATEST FORECAST


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Urgent - winter weather message...updated
national weather service peachtree city ga
338 pm est fri dec 24 2010

...winter weather advisory in effect for portions of north
georgia until 1 am est sunday...

.the combination of two weather features will supply ample
moisture and cooler temperatures to the state saturday...
Producing snow and rain across portions of north and central
georgia.

Gaz001>009-011>016-019>024-030-250445-
/o.con.kffc.ww.y.0012.101225t0600z-101226t0600z/
dade-walker-catoosa-whitfield-murray-fannin-gilmer-union-towns-
chattooga-gordon-pickens-dawson-lumpkin-white-floyd-bartow-
cherokee-forsyth-hall-banks-polk-
including the cities of...calhoun...dahlonega...cleveland...
Rome...cartersville...gainesville
338 pm est fri dec 24 2010

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from 1 am saturday
to 1 am est sunday...

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from 1 am saturday to
1 am est sunday.

Two weather features will usher abundant moisture into the state
on saturday...and with chilly temperatures expected across
portions of north georgia...snow is expected to accumulate. The
precipitation is expected to begin as snow saturday morning...
Then a mix of rain and snow through the day...and all snow again
in the evening and overnight as the best moisture moves into the
carolinas.

The highest snow accumulations are expected across north georgia
during the overnight hours and through christmas morning. Total
snowfall accumulations across north georgia are expected to be
between 1 and 2 inches...with 2 to 3 inches possible in the
northeast georgia mountains.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities.

&&

$$


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Little Forecast Discussion*

Area forecast discussion
national weather service peachtree city ga
326 pm est fri dec 24 2010


.short term /tonight through sunday night/...
Challenging forecast for christmas. Models...especially the 12z runs
this morning...differ on intensity and location of shortwave and
developing low pressure system. Have generally tended towards the
ecmwf and the trend of the last few gfs models...as they seem to be
the most consistent. Any variation in track of either system will
vary temperatures...precip type...and accumulations across the cwa.

Low pressure currently over central texas is expected to dive into
the northern gulf by saturday afternoon as a shortwave moves across
the ohio river valley from the upper midwest. The low is expected to
deepen over the gulf and track across northern florida by early
sunday...and then out over the mid atlantic coast by late weekend.
Ample moisture from both the shortwave and low are ushered into the
southeast...with dominant moisture supply shifting to the gulf low.
High pressure and northwest flow behind the shortwave will allow for
cooler temperatures to return to the region. The combination of
chilly conditions and moisture will bring chances of snow and snow
accumulation to the region...and although the most recent models
have backed off on amounts...the ne ga mountains can still expect to
see weekend totals of 2 to 2.5 inches...and portions of north metro
atl could see up to an inch. Elsewhere...accumulations are expected
to be light. A winter weather advisory has been issued to account
for the areas where more significant accumulations are
expected...and a special weather statement is in place for areas
with little or light accumulations. Again...deviations in the track
of the low or in temperatures could result in more or less
significant accumulations and this event will have to be monitored
continuously.

Best moisture exits the region with the low pressure system as
shortwave moves through sunday. Wrap around moisture across north
georgia will keep chance to slight chance pops across the northern
cwa through sunday...with light snow accumulations possible.

Overall...temperature guidance seemed in line through the short
term...and did not differ to significantly except on saturday highs.
Although some warming may be possible in dry slot...find it
difficult to a reason for temperatures to get as warm as suggested.
Have gone 5-10 degrees below guidance in some areas for temperatures
to top out in the mid to upper 30s across north georgia on
christmas.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wunderground has updated forecast maps


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Wunderground has updated forecast maps



Do not fear buddy!  I have a sneaking suspicion you will see frozen precip of some sort tomorrow.  It may not accumulate, but I think you will at least see some 

Maybe even a little dust on the truck when you wake up Sunday!


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 24, 2010)

It prolly won't snow in Walton county knowing my luck... Everywhere else will get a foot and we'll get rain and I'll have to work Sunday.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like we may have a white Christmas here in N Ga. I think it will be the first one sence 1989, if it happens.


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Here goes... so pay attention... LOL

Short term models are showing a more wet solution.  Due to temps and timing I think below I-20 you guys are going to be on the fault line.  Maybe a mix of rain / sleet / snow.

North of I-20 is where the predictions are interesting.  

I am going with more of a East of 285 over to Athens will be in the 3-5" range.  

Gainesville looks to be on the high side of 3-5" and the mountains cash in nicely.  NW GA, Woodstock, Cobb... those folks should also be in the 3-5" range.

Down town Atlanta will be more like 2-3".


Now, if the 2 systems phase together and the snow bomb goes off, you can forget all of the above.

I am busy as a one arm wall paper hanger with the hives with 2 kids and Christmas tonight.  If I get a chance to update I will.

Channel 2 cracks me up with their snow maps, I would take that wiht a grain of salt.  

The key statement out of the NWS in Atlanta is this one in their discussion at 4PM:  





> AGAIN...DEVIATIONS IN THE TRACK
> OF THE LOW OR IN TEMPERATURES COULD RESULT IN MORE OR LESS
> SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS AND THIS EVENT WILL HAVE TO BE MONITORED
> CONTINUOUSLY.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas DDD and thanks for your hard work.


----------



## marknga (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas DDD! Thanks for all of your help.

Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## kgo (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas DDD and everyone that keeps us up to date on the weather.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes sir DDD, thanks for all that you do.... I do not even watch the weather on TV.... 

Have a very Merry Christmas sir!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!!   and be careful out tomorrow


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

kgo said:


> Merry Christmas DDD and everyone that keeps us up to date on the weather.



Danggit...I forgot Miguel..

Thanks Miguel for your hard work during tornado season.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Man*



Robbie101 said:


> It prolly won't snow in Walton county knowing my luck... Everywhere else will get a foot and we'll get rain and I'll have to work Sunday.



Would you please quit being so negative, you are starting to sound just like me


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Dec 24, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Dear God please don't let it snow; I do not want my fat sister in law snowed in at my house.
> 
> Amen



Looks like his prayers might not have been enough.  Better him than me


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2010)

What time is it supposed to be in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Looks like his prayers might not have been enough. Better him than me


 
He left off; "and God bless the pigmy's in New Guinea" 

Merry Christmas everyone. I'm pulling for a White Christmas, if for nothing else just to get to thumb my nose at that idiot Al Gore...


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Yeah*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He left off; "and God bless the pigmy's in New Guinea"
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone. I'm pulling for a White Christmas, if for nothing else just to get to thumb my nose at that idiot Al Gore...



Yeah I know, but I'm sure SOMEONE on here can relate


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Looks like his prayers might not have been enough.  Better him than me



We moved ours up from 2pm to 12pm so I can get rid of my fat sis in law, her nerve racking daughter, and the father in law who will already be in the heavy sauce when he shows up. I love em..I swear I do...but to them conversation is about who can interrupt the most people possible in the loudest voice possible.

If I have to trudge through the snow richshawing their hind quaters home..I swear I'll do it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He left off; "and God bless the pigmy's in New Guinea"
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone. I'm pulling for a White Christmas, if for nothing else just to get to thumb my nose at that idiot Al Gore...



That's rite.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks DDD for all of the updates... Merry Christmas to you and your family!  Bring on the snow


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD, you are THE MAN!!!!  This is a lot for you to do, so from all of us, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.  Snow, no snow, this thread has been awesome to follow and brings out the kid in all of us (well...most of us).  Thanks.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

I know this has been posted before but still gives some hope, right?

PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 326 PM EST FRI DEC 24 2010/
SHORT TERM /TONIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT/... CHALLENGING FORECAST
FOR CHRISTMAS. MODELS...ESPECIALLY THE 12Z RUNS THIS
MORNING...DIFFER ON INTENSITY AND LOCATION OF SHORTWAVE AND
DEVELOPING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM. HAVE GENERALLY TENDED TOWARDS THE
ECMWF AND THE TREND OF THE LAST FEW GFS MODELS...AS THEY SEEM TO
BE THE MOST CONSISTENT. ANY VARIATION IN TRACK OF EITHER SYSTEM
WILL VARY TEMPERATURES...PRECIP TYPE...AND ACCUMULATIONS ACROSS
THE CWA


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm watching a weather station here in the mountains. It is located at 2,800 ft. The outside temp is 36.6 F, the Humidity is 34%, Dewpoint is 10.8 F, Barometer steady at 30.089in.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 24, 2010)

*NWS latest*

Just out from the NWS.

Hope to see some snow.

Merry Christmas everyone.



SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
907 PM EST FRI DEC 24 2010

GAZ025-027-031>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-089>098-102>113-251415-
JACKSON-MADISON-PAULDING-COBB-NORTH FULTON-GWINNETT-BARROW-CLARKE-
OCONEE-OGLETHORPE-WILKES-HARALSON-CARROLL-DOUGLAS-SOUTH FULTON-
DEKALB-ROCKDALE-WALTON-NEWTON-MORGAN-GREENE-TALIAFERRO-HEARD-
COWETA-FAYETTE-CLAYTON-SPALDING-HENRY-BUTTS-JASPER-PUTNAM-HANCOCK-
WARREN-TROUP-MERIWETHER-PIKE-UPSON-LAMAR-MONROE-JONES-BALDWIN-
WASHINGTON-GLASCOCK-JEFFERSON-HARRIS-TALBOT-TAYLOR-CRAWFORD-BIBB-
TWIGGS-WILKINSON-JOHNSON-EMANUEL-MUSCOGEE-CHATTAHOOCHEE-MARION-
SCHLEY-MACON-PEACH-HOUSTON-BLECKLEY-LAURENS-TREUTLEN-STEWART-
WEBSTER-SUMTER-DOOLY-CRISP-PULASKI-WILCOX-DODGE-TELFAIR-WHEELER-
MONTGOMERY-TOOMBS-
907 PM EST FRI DEC 24 2010

...A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW LIKELY FOR MUCH OF NORTH AND CENTRAL
GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY...

A STORM SYSTEM OVER THE SOUTHERN ROCKIES WILL MOVE INTO THE
NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO SATURDAY. THIS AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL
STRENGTHEN...AND BY SUNDAY IT WILL BE LOCATED OFF THE SOUTH
CAROLINA COAST. AT THE SAME TIME...ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE WILL DROP
OUT OF CANADA AND INTO THE EASTERN UNITED STATES BRINGING MUCH
COLDER AIR TO THE REGION.

THIS SYSTEM WILL BEGIN SPREADING MOISTURE INTO EXTREME NORTH GEORGIA
LATE TONIGHT...THEN SOUTHWARD INTO ATLANTA AND ATHENS CHRISTMAS
MORNING...AND INTO CENTRAL GEORGIA BY SATURDAY AFTERNOON. A MIXTURE
OF RAIN...SLEET AND SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ACROSS EXTREME NORTH
GEORGIA LATE TONIGHT...THEN SPREAD ACROSS THE REST OF NORTH GEORGIA
SATURDAY. THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BE MOSTLY RAIN ACROSS
CENTRAL GEORGIA ON SATURDAY...BUT CHANGE TO A RAIN SNOW MIX SATURDAY
NIGHT...WITH LIGHT SNOW EXPECTED ACROSS NORTH GEORGIA.

AT THIS TIME...ONLY LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED SOUTH OF A
CEDARTOWN TO CANTON TO GAINESVILLE LINE WHERE A DUSTING ON MAINLY
GRASSY SURFACES IS POSSIBLE. NORTH OF THIS LINE...ACCUMULATIONS OF
1 TO 2 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE. WITH TEMPERATURES EXPECTED TO FALL BELOW
FREEZING SATURDAY NIGHT...ANY WATER OR SLUSH ON THE ROADWAYS WILL
FREEZE...CAUSING SLICK SPOTS ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES.

ANYONE PLANNING TRAVEL ACROSS NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA OVER THE
CHRISTMAS WEEKEND SHOULD KEEP ABREAST TO THE LATEST FORECAST.

$$


----------



## elvis*tcb (Dec 24, 2010)

This DOT man hopes DDD is WRONG for once!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Take a look at this forecast, then I'll explain what's wrong with it.

<TABLE id=forecast_bar class="full open" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=full>Forecast for Walton</TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>		window.addEvent('domready', function(){		var imgSrcPrefix = "http://icons-ecast.wxug.com/graphics/wu2/";		var jsname ="forecast";		var localslider = new Fx.Slide(jsname + '_contain');		var closeurl = "/?setprefs.0.key=DETFCT&setprefs.0.val=0";		var openurl = "/?setprefs.0.key=DETFCT&setprefs.0.val=1";		var iswxstn = 0;		$(jsname+'_control').addEvent('click',function(e){		e=new Event(e);		if(localslider.wrapper.offsetHeight!=0&&localslider.wrapper.offsetWidth!=0){		if(iswxstn){$$('img.windvane').addClass('none');}		}		localslider.toggle().chain(function(){		if(localslider.wrapper.offsetHeight==0||localslider.wrapper.offsetWidth==0){		$(jsname+'_bar').addClass('close');		$(jsname+'_bar').removeClass('open');		$(jsname+'_image').setProperty('src',imgSrcPrefix+'ico_down.gif');		new Ajax(closeurl,{method:'get'}).request();		}else{		$(jsname+'_bar').addClass('open');		$(jsname+'_bar').removeClass('close');		$(jsname+'_image').setProperty('src',imgSrcPrefix+'ico_up.gif');		new Ajax(openurl,{method:'get'}).request();		if(iswxstn){$$('img.windvane').removeClass('none');}		}		});		e.stop();		});		});		</SCRIPT>
<TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD colSpan=2>Updated: 3:24 PM EST on December 24, 2010</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=full>Tonight
Partly cloudy in the evening...then mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of rain and snow after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. Light and variable winds becoming southwest up to 5 mph after midnight. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Christmas Day
Rain likely. Highs in the mid 40s. West winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 70 percent. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday Night
Rain likely with a chance of snow in the evening...then a chance of snow and rain after midnight. Little or no snow accumulation. Lows in the upper 20s. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Sunday
Partly sunny. A 20 percent chance of rain and snow in the morning. Windy. Highs in the lower 40s. West winds 10 to 20 mph. 
» ZIP Code Detail 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



When I logged on a couple of hours ago it was 39 degrees. It is now 29 degrees with precip moving in. When frozen precip is falling the atmosphere cools. When it is on the ground with cloud cover above then an insulating layer of cold is created, just like in a good ol' fashioned igloo cooler. If this stuff falls at this temperature after midnight the temps tomorrow will never see 40 degrees where I live and the winter precip will continue and it WILL accumulate. Cold air is denser and stays closer to the surface forcing warmer air above it. I just don't see any way in the world how they are deriving at this forecast if it all starts tonight at these temps.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Area forecast discussion...updated
national weather service peachtree city ga
858 pm est fri dec 24 2010

.update...

Have made several minor tweaks to the forecast tonight. Clouds are
a little slower to move in...and thus temperatures are dropping a
little faster than forecast...especially across north georgia.
Have adjusted the sky grids and lowered min temps for tonight just
a tad. This may impact high temperatures tomorrow...if it gets
cooler tonight before the clouds move in then it may not get quite
as warm as currently forecast tomorrow. Also...still some
uncertainty with the forecast models as 18z runs have come in a
little more aggressive. Would like to see the 00z runs before
making any adjustments to the pop/wx/snow grids...so for now will
pass concerns onto the midnight shift. Will reissue the advisory
and sps as they are with no adjustments at this time.


----------



## brandon (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I know this has been posted before but still gives some hope, right?
> 
> PREV DISCUSSION... /ISSUED 326 PM EST FRI DEC 24 2010/
> SHORT TERM /TONIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT/... CHALLENGING FORECAST
> ...



I'm in Warner Robins too. My best guess is that late tomorrow night (9-10pm or so, maybe a little later), we'll see some big wet snowflakes fall. Enough to say we saw it snow on Christmas, not enough to stick.

If we're really lucky, we may get enough of a dusting overnight in the early morning hours so that there's some snow on the grass when we wake up Sunday morning. That would be awesome, but probably too much too wish for. But either way, I'll take what I can get


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Area forecast discussion...updated
> national weather service peachtree city ga
> 858 pm est fri dec 24 2010
> 
> ...


 
Deja vu....


----------



## brandon (Dec 24, 2010)

Just to give you guys that are near Macon like me a little glimmer of hope for Sunday morning, check this out


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Deja vu....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Deja vu....





Hugh, right when I posted that I saw what you posted. 

I am looking at weather.com and watching the radar loop with the clouds.  It looks as if it is going to take a little longer to get cloudy down this way too.  That should help us out in the wintry precip department, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Brandon said:


> Just to give you guys that are near Macon like me a little glimmer of hope for Sunday morning, check this out


 
You do realize that by posting a map that is 20 hours old, if it doesn't happen the folks in / near Macon are going to consider you the Grinch that stole their white Christmas don't you !!???


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Brandon said:


> Just to give you guys that are near Macon like me a little glimmer of hope for Sunday morning, check this out



Brandon, that would be sweet!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Brandon, that would be sweet!



Dang it! 

Miguel, can you post the most updated one from that site.  I can't quite grasp it yet. 

Nevermind!  I think I figured it out!


----------



## brandon (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that by posting a map that is 20 hours old, if it doesn't happen the folks in / near Macon are going to consider you the Grinch that stole their white Christmas don't you !!???


20 hours? 12/24 18UTC, am I missing something? (serious question, as that's the latest GFS run they have posted so far as I can see)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Hugh, right when I posted that I saw what you posted.
> 
> I am looking at weather.com and watching the radar loop with the clouds. It looks as if it is going to take a little longer to get cloudy down this way too. That should help us out in the wintry precip department, right?


 
Yup. Moisture is actually moving into NW Ga as we speak, but temps are a little warmer up that way also. BUT, in the last hour I have watched the freeze / conversion line drop rapidly down into Tennessee. It was holding up on the north Tennessee line forever but has started it's decent. It is going to be fun to watch at best, and frustrating at worst if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Resica (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that by posting a map that is 20 hours old, if it doesn't happen the folks in / near Macon are going to consider you the Grinch that stole their white Christmas don't you !!???



They wouldn't have known it if you hadn't said something!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Brandon said:


> 20 hours? 12/24 18UTC, am I missing something? (serious question, as that's the latest GFS run they have posted so far as I can see)


 
I looked at the "valid" timestamp 06 UTC which is 0100R 12/24.

Didn't pay any attention to the "initialization" timestamp as it does look like the 06z run.

Sorry about that. But, on the bright side the 03z run should be out in a half hour or so. (I think they run them every 3 hours, DDD would know that stuff more than me.)


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Brandon said:


> 20 hours? 12/24 18UTC, am I missing something? (serious question, as that's the latest GFS run they have posted so far as I can see)



I noticed that too.

The NAM is being a punk!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup. Moisture is actually moving into NW Ga as we speak, but temps are a little warmer up that way also. BUT, in the last hour I have watched the freeze / conversion line drop rapidly down into Tennessee. It was holding up on the north Tennessee line forever but has started it's decent. It is going to be fun to watch at best, and frustrating at worst if it doesn't happen.
> 
> View attachment 575865



Make it happen man, make it happen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> The NAM is being a punk!


 
I don't know what it is about the NAM. I never pay attention to it, whether it's violent or white weather. I think THunter runs the NAM..


whitetaco02 said:


> Make it happen man, make it happen!


I'll ask my wife to go out and do a snow dance.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Miguel, what are our chances of this cloud cover staying all day tomorrow down this way?  

We need it to take longer to get here tonight and not leave once it gets here, correct?

Allow the rain to cool things off even more?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 24, 2010)

0Z NAM

Looks better than it did earlier.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll ask my wife to go out and do a snow dance.....



Pics brother, pics!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> 0Z NAM
> 
> Looks better than it did earlier.



Ok, I take it back about the NAM.

Just a little....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Hey Miguel, what are our chances of this cloud cover staying all day tomorrow down this way?
> 
> We need it to take longer to get here tonight and not leave once it gets here, correct?
> 
> Allow the rain to cool things off even more?


 
I'm expecting the clouds to move in between 0100 to 0300R around here, along with some moisture. It will be interesting to see if the temps go back up when the moisture moves in. 28.7 here now, so it's still falling steadily.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

I think Weather Underground is reading my posts...

<TABLE id=forecast_bar class="full open" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=full>Forecast for Walton</TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>		window.addEvent('domready', function(){		var imgSrcPrefix = "http://icons-ecast.wxug.com/graphics/wu2/";		var jsname ="forecast";		var localslider = new Fx.Slide(jsname + '_contain');		var closeurl = "/?setprefs.0.key=DETFCT&setprefs.0.val=0";		var openurl = "/?setprefs.0.key=DETFCT&setprefs.0.val=1";		var iswxstn = 0;		$(jsname+'_control').addEvent('click',function(e){		e=new Event(e);		if(localslider.wrapper.offsetHeight!=0&&localslider.wrapper.offsetWidth!=0){		if(iswxstn){$$('img.windvane').addClass('none');}		}		localslider.toggle().chain(function(){		if(localslider.wrapper.offsetHeight==0||localslider.wrapper.offsetWidth==0){		$(jsname+'_bar').addClass('close');		$(jsname+'_bar').removeClass('open');		$(jsname+'_image').setProperty('src',imgSrcPrefix+'ico_down.gif');		new Ajax(closeurl,{method:'get'}).request();		}else{		$(jsname+'_bar').addClass('open');		$(jsname+'_bar').removeClass('close');		$(jsname+'_image').setProperty('src',imgSrcPrefix+'ico_up.gif');		new Ajax(openurl,{method:'get'}).request();		if(iswxstn){$$('img.windvane').removeClass('none');}		}		});		e.stop();		});		});		</SCRIPT>
<TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD colSpan=2>Updated: 9:16 PM EST on December 24, 2010</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD><TD class=full>Rest of Tonight
Increasing clouds. A 30 percent chance of rain and snow after midnight. Lows in the lower 30s. Light and variable winds becoming southwest up to 5 mph after midnight. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Christmas Day
Rain and snow likely. *Snow accumulation up to 1 inch*. Highs in the lower 40s. West winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent. 

</TD></TR><TR class=wHover><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=full>Saturday Night
Rain likely with a chance of snow in the evening...then a chance of snow after midnight. *Snow accumulation up to 1 inch*. Lows in the upper 20s. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Well boys... I have a good feeling.  Real good.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Well boys... I have a good feeling. Real good.


 


share it with us lol...... what you thinking????


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Well boys... I have a good feeling.  Real good.



Woot!!!!

Bad thing...my bro-in-law and his family probably aren't going to make it down from Chatty for the family Christmas tomorrow afternoon.  

Good thing...snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Well boys... I have a good feeling.  Real good.



for what part of the state?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Snow*

Is there good news for us folks on the southside.  Henry county????


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2010)

me 1 hour ago said:
			
		

> The outside temp is 36.6 F, the Humidity is 34%, Dewpoint is 10.8 F, Barometer steady at 30.089in.



The outside temp is 36 F, the Humidity is 41%, Dewpoint is 14.5 F, Barometer steady at 30.093in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

The NWS is still being very conservative. (idjits)

<TABLE class=warnTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; WIDTH: 50%">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class="nobr taC">Special Weather Statement</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; WIDTH: 50%">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3><!-- Expires 9:15 AM EST on December 25, 2010
 -->Statement as of 9:07 PM EST on December 24, 2010

... A mix of rain and snow likely for much of north and central
Georgia late tonight through Sunday... 

A storm system over the southern rockies will move into the
northern Gulf of Mexico Saturday. This area of low pressure will
strengthen... and by Sunday it will be located off the South
Carolina coast. At the same time... Arctic high pressure will drop
out of Canada and into the eastern United States bringing much
colder air to the region.

This system will begin spreading moisture into extreme north Georgia 
late tonight... then southward into Atlanta and Athens Christmas 
morning... and into central Georgia by Saturday afternoon. A mixture 
of rain... sleet and snow is expected to begin across extreme north 
Georgia late tonight... then spread across the rest of north Georgia 
Saturday. The precipitation is expected to be mostly rain across 
central Georgia on Saturday... but change to a rain snow mix Saturday 
night... with light snow expected across north Georgia.

At this time... only light accumulations are expected south of a
Cedartown to Canton to Gainesville line where a dusting on mainly
grassy surfaces is possible. North of this line... accumulations of
1 to 2 inches are possible. With temperatures expected to fall below
freezing Saturday night... any water or slush on the roadways will
freeze... causing slick spots especially on bridges and overpasses.

Anyone planning travel across north and central Georgia over the
Christmas weekend should keep abreast to the latest forecast
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 24, 2010)

Fox 5 is clueless I hope


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just hope the trend continues


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> Fox 5 is clueless I hope



They are ALWAYS clueless!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> Fox 5 is clueless I hope


 
I quit watchin network weather when Dagmar left..

27.4 degrees and still falling..


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Athens: 4"
Atlanta: 2-3"
Augusta: 6"
Gainesville: 4"
Rome: 3"
Macon: 2"

This is how much I feel will be on the ground by 6 AM Sunday morning.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 24, 2010)

Monroe???


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD said:


> Athens: 4"
> Atlanta: 2-3"
> Augusta: 6"
> Gainesville: 4"
> ...



I could live with that


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep meeeee toooo!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2010)

WickedKwik said:


> I could live with that



X2...................


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 24, 2010)

WickedKwik said:


> I could live with that



Me too!!!


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bring it further south....need about 45 miles more to get some here.


----------



## spotman (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Ya'll. Man it has been fun watching this thread all week.Thanks DDD and others


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just curious is this estimate your guess on the low end, moderate or high???? And I would then estimate about 3-4 inches for around the Troup County area correct? Seems as though our prayers are going to be answered, Thank You Load and Thank you DDD for a supburb Job.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 24, 2010)

spotman said:


> Merry Christmas Ya'll. Man it has been fun watching this thread all week.Thanks DDD and others


 


Lol its the best Drama,action,and love story on the net!


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2010)

> Lol its the best Drama,action,and love story on the net!


And pure as the hopefully driven snow.


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's colder in griffin than it is in helen right now?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just to remind ourselves that Athens may get .5"


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> Lol its the best Drama,action,and love story on the net!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 24, 2010)

25.06 said:


> It's colder in griffin than it is in helen right now?



yea I see that,Hmmmm,heck is going to warm up when the rain comes in?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Current temperature*

We are sitting at 28 degrees here in Hampton


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 24, 2010)

29 degrees here in Lagrange


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas Day
Rain and snow likely. Snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Highs around 40. Northwest winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.  

well, early today they said sleet and snow and no chance of accumulation...now they're calling for a inch...that works for me.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2010)

me 2 hours ago said:
			
		

> The outside temp is 36.6 F, the Humidity is 34%, Dewpoint is 10.8 F, Barometer steady at 30.089in.





			
				 me 1 hour ago said:
			
		

> The outside temp is 36 F, the Humidity is 41%, Dewpoint is 14.5 F, Barometer steady at 30.093in.


The outside temp is 36.8 F, the Humidity is 36%, Dewpoint is 12.3 F, Barometer falling slowly at 30.075in.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

28 here in locust grove.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I just hope the trend continues



Me too!   If I am reading that correctly we are in the good?


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2010)

The outside temp is 37.5 F, the Humidity is 41%, Dewpoint is 15.9 F, Barometer falling slowly at 30.059in. 

This info is from 2800ft. With mostly clear skies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

mountainpass said:


> The outside temp is 37.5 F, the Humidity is 41%, Dewpoint is 15.9 F, Barometer falling slowly at 30.059in.
> 
> This info is from 2800ft. With mostly clear skies.


 
2800ft??? You live in a balloon??


----------



## Battlewagon (Dec 24, 2010)

Dublin. NWS forecast low tonight 29. Present temp 28.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

27.0 here. Keep droppin !!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel, why is Dublin 6 degrees cooler than Warner Robins?  Heat Island Effect?


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Soak it in boys... WHITE CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 24, 2010)

Funny, our Dawson station is reading 32.6 and Jasper is not far from me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, why is Dublin 6 degrees cooler than Warner Robins? Heat Island Effect?


 
Also depends on where the WR instruments are. Located on a building somewhere near the tarmac isn't as accurate as on pole over grassy woodlands.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

DDD, when do you expect them to extend the Winter Weather Advisory further down the state?  Or will they?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also depends on where the WR instruments are. Located on a building somewhere near the tarmac isn't as accurate as on pole over grassy woodlands.



Kind of figured that it had something to do with that.

All I know is it is COLD outside and I hope it stays like that!


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

Allan Huffman's call.


----------



## DDD (Dec 24, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD, when do you expect them to extend the Winter Weather Advisory further down the state?  Or will they?



They will extend it in the morning when they have a better handle on what the temps and moisture is going to do.  The Northern Counties are an easy call. 

From N. ATL down to Macon, different story.  I still think someone in the piedmont region of GA will get a nice surprise.  

Latest model runs just look better and better, I also think the farther East you live in the State the better.  Columbia, SC, Augusta... they are in for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, that map counts us out!


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

I do believe the Atlanta mets will eat crow with their Christmas lunch tomorrow.

Ken Cook even though he is off this week, will swear that he called it.  LOL!


----------



## southerngentleman (Dec 25, 2010)

Any chance for a surprise for us poor boys here in Warner Robins?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Hampton*

25.9 degrees


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

deerhunter75 said:


> 25.9 degrees


 
26.6 here in Winroeganville. Come on 25.0, I dare the temps to rise too much from that once the precip starts.


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Whitetaco, I am going to bed but dude... you may get a Christmas Snow bomb tomorrow.  I just read one METS call map and forecast.  He is calling for the snow bomb tomorrow.  

I hope it happens!!!

Good night all!  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Whitetaco, I am going to bed but dude... you may get a Christmas Snow bomb tomorrow.  I just read one METS call map and forecast.  He is calling for the snow bomb tomorrow.
> 
> I hope it happens!!!
> 
> Good night all!  Merry Christmas!!!



Sounds good DDD!  I am heading to bed as well and hopefully tomorrow all goes well!  It is gonna be a fun day either way!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 25, 2010)

Now 27.6 here at the house


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Guys, had to come back... I am going out on a limb here... may get made a complete fool...

We may see something historic tomorrow... MAJOR.  Many great minds believe we are going to see a major surprise snow tomorrow.  I risk serious street credit saying this... but this could be huge.  

I will update this in the morning.  Just be aware, the snow bomb may happen.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 25, 2010)

calling it a nite here as well  Looking forward to what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope I don't get snowed in at work


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Guys, had to come back... I am going out on a limb here... may get made a complete fool...
> 
> We may see something historic tomorrow... MAJOR.  Many great minds believe we are going to see a major surprise snow tomorrow.  I risk serious street credit saying this... but this could be huge.
> 
> I will update this in the morning.  Just be aware, the snow bomb may happen.



What he said plus thundersnow somewhere in Ga tomorrow...


----------



## jcountry (Dec 25, 2010)

One thing to look at here is history.  Whenever the ATL TV  guys all say "just a dusting," and no chance of accumulation-LOOK OUT!

-Just saying-Those talking heads don't have a very good track record.  Every major snow I can remember was not forecasted correctly by the TV crowd.  An awful lot of ice and snow is preceded by "just a dusting" and "no accumulation possible" in the ATL.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Gonna be watching this one closely before making travel plans to the ATL, and then on to Talledega Sunday, and back here to East Central Ga. Sunday

33.3 degrees, and 72% humidity here in northern Washington county


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

jcountry said:


> One thing to look at here is history.  Whenever the ATL TV  guys all say "just a dusting," and no chance of accumulation-LOOK OUT!
> 
> -Just saying-Those talking heads don't have a very good track record.  Every major snow I can remember was not forecasted correctly by the TV crowd.  An awful lot of ice and snow is preceded by "just a dusting" and "no accumulation possible" in the ATL.



On Friday morning, March 13th, 1993, the day of the big blizzard, when I left work that morning "just a dusting...no accumulation" was the call. That night the most snow I have ever seen fall in Georgia fell.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 25, 2010)

Just bring it.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> On Friday morning, March 13th, 1993, the day of the big blizzard, when I left work that morning "just a dusting...no accumulation" was the call. That night the most snow I have ever seen fall in Georgia fell.


That was the weekend I moved here to Washington county!!...........I was supposed to leave Saturday morning.............Had to wait till late in the day Sunday to leave, and even then there was still snow/ice on I-20.........It was cold the week after that!!....I remember That snow stayed on the ground for almost a week in shady spots..........Even down here!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was the weekend I moved here to Washington county!!...........I was supposed to leave Saturday morning.............Had to wait till late in the day Sunday to leave, and even then there was still snow/ice on I-20.........It was cold the week after that!!....I remember That snow stayed on the ground for almost a week in shady spots..........Even down here!!



Along with Snowjam 82, when the pond behind our house stayed frozen for 2 weeks after that storm....the March 1993 blizzard will not be forgotten by me.

March 13th was my ex's birthday. That Friday night, I used the cover of needing cat food to get out of the house to get her a present. When I pulled into the Douglasville Walmart...it just had started sleeting. I'm in there no more than 30 minutes...came out to a flat tire on a car we just had bought to replace the one killed in a rear end collision. I had no idea where the jack and stuff was. When I did find it, it was one of those joke jacks. It was sleeting so hard it froze to my hands. I had to take breaks every few minutes...get in the car and defrost my hands.

We had gas space heaters. We lost power for maybe 2 hours out of the whole storm. Lost cable for half a day. I had a gallon of some good shine with peaches. I was good to go.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Along with Snowjam 82, when the pond behind our house stayed frozen for 2 weeks after that storm....the March 1993 blizzard will not be forgotten by me.
> 
> March 13th was my ex's birthday. That Friday night, I used the cover of needing cat food to get out of the house to get her a present. When I pulled into the Douglasville Walmart...it just had started sleeting. I'm in there no more than 30 minutes...came out to a flat tire on a car we just had bought to replace the one killed in a rear end collision. I had no idea where the jack and stuff was. When I did find it, it was one of those joke jacks. It was sleeting so hard it froze to my hands. I had to take breaks every few minutes...get in the car and defrost my hands.
> 
> We had gas space heaters. We lost power for maybe 2 hours out of the whole storm. Lost cable for half a day. I had a gallon of some good shine with peaches. I was good to go.


Snowjam of 82 was good one!!........I was just out of high school!!.......A friend of mine had a Toyota 4WD pickup........We went around pulling folks out of ditches, and giving rides home to co- workers..........We made lots of beer money that weekend!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Blizzard of 93,I was here at the plant when it hit.....I do not remember snowjam 82


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 25, 2010)

27.6 in Milledgeville. Yeah, in-laws tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Snowjam of 82 was good one!!........I was just out of high school!!.......A friend of mine had a Toyota 4WD pickup........We went around pulling folks out of ditches, and giving rides home to co- workers..........We made lots of beer money that weekend!!



I was a freshman at good ole Douglas county high. We just had got back from Christmas break. I remember our principle at the time, Mrs. Shehane, standing out in the courtyard where the buses picked us up watchin the sky with a nervous eye. End of the school day was 3:30. At 2:30...the bottom fell out. The minute the snow started fallin, Mrs. Shehane said "Release the hounds".  Before we left the campus 20 minutes or so later....there was already an inch on the ground. We were out of school almost another week.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Blizzard of 93,I was here at the plantb when it hit.....I do not remember snowjam 82


Lots of babies born in September of 82!!



Crooked Stick said:


> 27.6 in Milledgeville. Yeah, in-laws tomorrow.


Finally dipped to freezing here!!......32 now!!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

26 here.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lots of babies born in September of 82!!



I do not recall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I was a freshman at good ole Douglas county high. We just had got back from Christmas break. I remember our principle at the time, Mrs. Shehane, standing out in the courtyard where the buses picked us up watchin the sky with a nervous eye. End of the school day was 3:30. At 2:30...the bottom fell out. The minute the snow started fallin, Mrs. Shehane said "Release the hounds".  Before we left the campus 20 minutes or so later....there was already an inch on the ground. We were out of school almost another week.


I was working at Walton Clothes on 41 in Smyrna at the time!!......I remember watching the snow blow around the parking lot, and start to pile up in drifts, before my boss called it!!.............He was one of the ones we gave a ride home to!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was working at Walton Clothes on 41 in Smyrna at the time!!......I remember watching the snow blow around the parking lot, and start to pile up in drifts, before my boss called it!!.............He was one of the ones we gave a ride home to!!!



I'd of charged him extra...

At the time...my dad had a 72 Ford van. He let some air out of the back tires....we loaded up about 10 50 pound cases of oil in the back(He sold oil and gas wholesale), and we got around good.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I do not recall


So you were one of those that got out of your car, and walked to the nearest liquor store!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

still 26, and its getting closer...cant wait to see what it all looks like at sun rise. and then at the end of the day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you were one of those that got out of your car, and walked to the nearest liquor store!!!



In 82,the only place I could by alcohol would have been at AJ White's in acworth.All he did was ask if you were legal.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> In 82,the only place I could by alcohol would have been at AJ White's in acworth.All he did was ask if you were legal.



Yeah...I believe Douglas county just had started allowing alcohol sales. The youngins today trip when I tell em the county used to be dry.

The first likker store in Winston was owned by a lady in my neighborhood growing up. We used to ride our bikes to her store and buy a gallon of draft for $2.00.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

I was just outside and there are clouds rolling in but still can see some stars so cooling is still occurring.  If we can just get a solid cloud cover by daylight.   And the radar has frozen precip in NW GA and TN/NC border.


----------



## clairol (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, so I know I'm crazy and it's a looooong shot, but the forecast on my computer for Midway says possible snow after midnight and tomorrow morning ?!?!?  The forecasted low/high for the day is 37/62, but it is 28 right now!  I would love for my little boy to see some snow!  
You boys up north better share some with us heathens on the coast it's Christmas

PS- Merry Christmas to you all, especially our resident weather masters!


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was just outside and there are clouds rolling in but still can see some stars so cooling is still occurring.  If we can just get a solid cloud cover by daylight.   And the radar has frozen precip in NW GA and TN/NC border.



Temps are not going to be an issue down to Macon. This system is dynamic. It brings the cold air with it. A package deal. 

That said all of Metro Atlanta is now under a winter weather advisory and I look for it to go to warning status soon. 2-4 maybe more is going to be on the ground and roads by Sunday morning. Up in NE GA and the mountains, they could have up to 8 inches. 

NWS says snow this morning then a mix this afternoon back over to all snow. That is NOT going to happen, when it starts as snow it will cool the atmosphere and never recover. 

Warner Robins peeps I expect 1-3 inches there by midnight tonight!  

Guys, we have pulled off a Christmas miracle!  First white Christmas in Atlanta in something like 130 years!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of us! From the disappointment a few days ago...this thing is gonna be one of the best Christmas presents ever!


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

I look for a lot of the weather services to change their thinking as the morning rolls along.  We may get more than I am thinking this afternoon. This is big by southern snow standards!  

MERRY CHRISTMAS you guys!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 25, 2010)

well,,,,

Wish i could get a penny for all the wrecks i'll be working tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Temp right now where I am at Mars hill/41 in acworth is 32.4,partly cloudy


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

Whether we get any down here or not, it is still a good day.

Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 25, 2010)

29 here in McDuffie co.... 30 miles from augusta.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

32 degrees here and sleet come'n down prudy good.


----------



## marknga (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas from the McDonald's at the EIEIO Farm.
32 degrees in Carnesville.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 25, 2010)

What are we looking at time wise... In regards to travel today?  Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

yeap I agree DDD that it is bringing cold with it but if we don't get solar heating then more will stick initially and


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone from "The Hideaway" in Rocky Face, GA. Temp is 32.7 on Dick Ridge-started snowing around 7 A M and ground is beginning to turn white.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

Just went out to feed the chickens, and it`s overcast, 32 degrees, with a heavy frost on the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

The NWC in PTC cracks me up...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

jim ammons said:


> merry christmas everyone from "the hideaway" in rocky face, ga. Temp is 32.7 on dick ridge-started snowing around 7 a m and ground is beginning to turn white.


 
tsiuwop


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> tsiuwop



The Sun Is Up With Opportunistic Precipitation?????


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Hampton*

Sitting at 26.0


----------



## marknga (Dec 25, 2010)

Now 28.8 at the EIEIO in Carnesville, partly cloudy. 
Still waiting for the family to get up, gone are the days when little feet woke you for Santa time at 5:00 am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The Sun Is Up With Opportunistic Precipitation?????


 


That Statement Is Useless Without Pictures


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

The freezing line is further south than the radar indicates. I have ground truth that it is sleeting heavily in Walker County Ga.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

not sure,but we do need the clouds to come on in to hold this cold air in right?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

Light snow and the ground is turn'n white..............


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

me at 11:30pm said:
			
		

> The outside temp is 37.5 F, the Humidity is 41%, Dewpoint is 15.9 F, Barometer falling slowly at 30.059in.


The outside temp is 36.8 F, the Humidity is 49%, Dewpoint is 19.4 F, Barometer falling slowly at 29.959in. 

To answer an earlier question I live in the mountains at 1800ft the weather station I'm using is at 2800. The temp gauge is accurate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

nickel back said:


> not sure,but we do need the clouds to come on in to hold this cold air in right?


 
yup, that would certainly make a difference. 26.5 here with thin high sparse cloud cover. My plan is slowly unravelling if something doesn't start soon... however, unlike DDD, I'm not worried about my street reputation...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2010)

32 and heavy rain reported in Hiawassee


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 25, 2010)

Let it snow ,let it snow , let it snow!Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Just now starting to sleet in Ellijay, but it's 36 degrees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

It's white up around Huntsville, Al. A friend of mine just posted this pic from a few minutes ago on Facebook.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 25, 2010)

Startin to get some here. Had a pretty pink band across the eastern horizon and then snow clouds slid over.
 Merry "WHITE" Christmas.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2010)

It is still 29 here in Carrollton and the precip is knocking on the door in Bama.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 25, 2010)

Winter Storm Watch out for Mcduffie County!!


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Has begun snowing now in Ellijay, temp still at 36


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> yup, that would certainly make a difference. 26.5 here with thin high sparse cloud cover. My plan is slowly unravelling if something doesn't start soon... however, unlike DDD, I'm not worried about my street reputation...



yes,it has me worried to ,need some thick cloud cover to keep the sun out.....

Oh bout forgot....MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 25, 2010)

overcast but none of this white stuff ya'll be a speaking of yet in Powder Town....


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Got virga???


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christams to ALL, hope to see some white stuff soon....

Thanks DDD, and everyone else who has participated in this thread, it has been a heck of a ride


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

33.3 in Acworth now


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas from 3,000' in the Smokies. Already got an inch or two here and it's absolutely pouring the big flakes down. We're in the "up to a foot or more" forecast area here and I'm kinda bummed because the family won't be able to get together for our usual Christmas dinner at Mom's house. Roads already getting nasty and I have family who have to drive an hour or two to get here.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

I like this!


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ground already white after just 1/2 hr, and its coming down pretty hard.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

From the NWS


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Apparently this puppy is gonna make the turn!!!!!  We now have a Winter Storm Watch posted. Possibility of more than 6 inches!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 25, 2010)

Down here in the big city of Girard, Ga (y'all are gonna have to look hard on a map for it), we've got a beautiful Christmas morning.  36 degrees, mostly clear, walked out on the porch and spooked some deer. . . Hoping tomorrow morning will be pouring down snow and everything will be white!!!
This has been a fun thread.  Looking forward to DDD's final call whenever he gets on this morning.  Y'all have a great day and be careful if you're travelling in this soon to be mess.


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.
Santa Claus brought my wife a Sled last night.   She was like a big kid.
Now she is waiting on the snow.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

me at 7:43am said:
			
		

> The outside temp is 36.8 F, the Humidity is 49%, Dewpoint is 19.4 F, Barometer falling slowly at 29.959in.


The outside temp is 32.5 F, the Humidity is 78%, Dewpoint is 26.4 F, Barometer rising slowly at 30.016.in. 

The squirrels have been going crazy here all morning.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

Snow falling.....


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Apparently this puppy is gonna make the turn!!!!!  We now have a Winter Storm Watch posted. Possibility of more than 6 inches!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

mountainpass said:


> The outside temp is 32.5 F, the Humidity is 78%, Dewpoint is 26.4 F, Barometer rising slowly at 30.016.in.
> 
> The squirrels have been going crazy here all morning.





The squirrels know what is comin` and are feedin` up in advance of it. They carry a barometer in their head. We did too, until we startin`totin` one in our pocket.


----------



## Crstabel (Dec 25, 2010)

Wintry mix has just started in Cartersville (exit 290 area)... awaiting the full change-over.


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

still coming down hard here. Going to prep and fire the smoker for some Christmas ribs this evening.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

The outside temp is 31.2 F, the Humidity is 92%, Dewpoint is 29.1 F, Barometer rising slowly at 30.021in.

Steady light snow...


----------



## xjd33x (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowing HARD off Roy road in Ellijay near Doublehad Gap Road. Been snowing about an hour and already have a little over 2 inches!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

I's hope'n for enuff snow to track a rabbit in and looks like I got it!..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 25, 2010)

Freezing rain and sleet starting in Crackworth...here we go!


----------



## BassCatMike (Dec 25, 2010)

This is what it looks like in Talking Rock this morning.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Freezing rain and sleet starting in Crackworth...here we go!


----------



## Crstabel (Dec 25, 2010)

big puffy flakes starting to mix in with the sleet....


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

The outside temp is 30.7 F, the Humidity is 100%, Dewpoint is 30.7 F, Barometer rising slowly at 30.007in.

Success!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 25, 2010)

Just starting sleeting over here by Lathem Reservoir in Dawson fairly heavy with a flake or two thrown in. I'd suspect it to changeover.

Would like to send out congrats to DDD on a successful forecast for the most part. I know I enjoy following this thread and you have added a little excitement over this past week.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 25, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> From the NWS





Is 3'' and still snowing considered light>


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

Sleeting good here in north Forsyth. Animals running wild. They know something is going down


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Be glad when and if it hit north Heard country. Be ok if it holds off till my turkey is thru frying.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowing in Beautiful Sugar Valley.... pretty big flakes and the ground is white. I'm gettng my gear together for a walk in woods with the family!!!


----------



## savreds (Dec 25, 2010)

First off... thanks  to DDD, Ox, Migeul and everyone else that has contributed to another great winter thread. 
I haven't been posting but have been watching every chance that I could.
It's sunny and 50 degrees already down on the coast. I'm glad that those of you up in the northern half are starting to see some action. 
As much as we'd love to see some here, I'm pretty sure that we won't see anything other than a flake or two, if that, after midnight. One of the disadvantages to being so close to the ocean I guess.
Y'all keep the reports coming in... at least it'll help keep me entertained somewhat while at work today  
Hope everyone is having a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Fro1911nut said:


> Freezing rain and sleet starting in Crackworth...here we go!



But temps are rising,36.7 now


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 25, 2010)

8'' on Cathead!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

40 degrees and cloudy here. Not too happy about how this is workin out...


----------



## biggsteve (Dec 25, 2010)

cleveland, georgia, checkin' in.

snow started around 11:45 a.m.

we're locked in, now......lol


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40 degrees and cloudy here. Not too happy about how this is workin out...



I know what you saying,not looking good for Griffin...


----------



## kgo (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a good covering already still snowing good, just beautiful should be deep if this keeps up. Santa was right on time with my daughters sled. Man I might have to go see if a deer wants to come home for dinner after while!  Thanks weather guys . K


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40 degrees and cloudy here. Not too happy about how this is workin out...



I thought this system is supposed to be cooling things off?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

This explains it! 
SHORT TERM /TODAY THROUGH MONDAY/...
STILL VERY TRICKY FORECAST AS THE COLD AIR AND PRECIP FIELD TO THE
NORTH HAS NOT MADE MUCH PROGRESS SOUTHWARD IN ADVANCE OF THE
APPROACHING NORTHERN GULF LOW...CURRENTLY ANALYZED ALONG THE LA
COAST. REGIONAL OBS INDICATE THIS SYSTEM IS BRINGING SOME WARMER
SURFACE AIR WITH IT...WHICH SHOULD HELP BRING AREA FREEZING TEMPS
THIS MORNING BACK ABOVE FREEZING SOMETIME BY MID MORNING. THIS
WOULD HINDER ANY SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS FROM OCCURRING DURING
THE DAY...ALTHOUGH STILL EXPECTING 1 TO 2 INCHES ACROSS PARTS OF
NORTH GA TODAY AS THE PRECIP MOVES IN DURING THE COLDER MORNING
HOURS. SOUNDING PROFILES STILL SUGGEST THE PRECIP WILL FALL MAINLY
AS SNOW DURING THE DAY FROM ATLANTA AREA NORTHWARD...WITH A MIX
AND/OR JUST RAIN FURTHER SOUTH. THE MAIN CONCERN CONTINUES TO BE
FROM MID EVENING THROUGH MIDDAY SUNDAY AS AMPLE WRAP AROUND MOISTURE
GETS PUMPED OVER THE FREEZING TEMPS THAT QUICKLY SPREAD SOUTHWARD
BEHIND THE DEPARTING SURFACE LOW... THAT IS ALSO NOW QUICKLY
DEEPENING JUST OFF THE GA AND CAROLINA COASTS EARLY SUNDAY MORNING.
THIS WOULD SERVE TO SPREAD DEEPER WRAP AROUND MOISTURE OVER MUCH OF
THE AREA...ESPECIALLY THE EASTERN HALF...WHILE SURFACE TEMPS ARE
THEIR COLDEST. THIS COUPLED WITH THE ICY ROAD THREAT FROM WET ROADS
FREEZING OVERNIGHT HAS WARRANTED EXTENDING THE WINTER WEATHER
ADVISORY FURTHER SOUTH TO INCLUDE THE ATLANTA AND ATHENS AREAS...AND
EXTENDING ITS DURATION THROUGH 1 PM SUNDAY.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowin in Heard County!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My first snow flakes ever on Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDBrown (Dec 25, 2010)

It's been snowing hard in NW Georgia for about an hour, it's starting to stick.


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> 8'' on Cathead!



Get some pictures!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 25, 2010)

Ya'll keep that stuff north of Upson county!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting to get light snow here in Troup county!!! Time to run to the woods and sit for a few hours


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 25, 2010)

41 degrees downtown...just too warm and no precip yet.


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Nate23 said:


> 41 degrees downtown...just too warm and no precip yet.



I've seen it snow at 40 and rain at 25.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Get some pictures!!



I can't find the cat.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowing good in Acworth...sticking to the deck...pics soon as I can get them up


How about threw my new Leupold lol


----------



## crokseti (Dec 25, 2010)

5 - 6 IN. AND RISING.
We're snowed in for sure.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 25, 2010)

Nate23 said:


> 41 degrees downtown...just too warm and no precip yet.



38 in smyrna with sleet/snow beginning to fall


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Just switched us over to a winter storm warning now in Ellijay. 2-4" expected with more possible. Calling for 10 inches in some locations. DDD, never met you brother, but you ARE tha' man! You called it, I guess TV mats are scrambling for a good spin to keep their 'street creds'. LOL


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Get some pictures!!



Here ya go!


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 25, 2010)

Still waiting on the snow here in Sugar Hill/Cumming area.  It light light sleet right now.  It amazes me how the local stations haven't said a word about this.


----------



## bml (Dec 25, 2010)

I hate snow, but on Christmas, I wouldn't mind seeing several inches for the kids sake. The radar is showing us right on the snow/rain line here in Banks County, but I haven't even seen a drop of moisture yet. I reckon its all evaporating before it hits the ground.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

so its not looking good for us folks a little south of ATL?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2010)

Dumping huge flakes here in Carrollton. Sticking really good already.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 25, 2010)

According to the weather channel radar it's just rain here??????


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

We've got 2 inches now and no let up  any time soon. Trees are really starting to droop and sag. This snow is real wet and heavy, not like last week's dry, powdery stuff.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Hampton*

It just started to rain and 41 degrees


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 25, 2010)

Dang dish is covered!  Always a down side lol


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 25, 2010)

deerhunter75 said:


> It just started to rain and 41 degrees



Yep raining here to between sugar hill and cumming.  We are right near the dam on the lake.  Hopefully we will get snow:


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowing good here in Tyrone.  The temp at my house in acworth has dropped 4 degreelast hr and a half down to 34. Come on accumulation


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

slip said:


> so its not looking good for us folks a little south of ATL?



This afternoon buddy


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Snow*

My mom just called it has started to snow in South Fulton


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> This afternoon buddy



 

awesome.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*A mix*

It has startedto mix a little sleet in.  Come on change over!!!


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*All sleet*

It has changed to almost all sleet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD you nailed it.. Grounds white here! Ya'll have a merry Christmas..


----------



## JD (Dec 25, 2010)

Seeing the first flakes here in Buford....


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 25, 2010)

I concour with the snow/sleet in Buford.


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL!  White Christmas boys!  Winter Weather Advisories and Winter Storm Warnings on Christmas!

Gotta love it!


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

Just left Douglasville..BIGGEST snowflakes I have ever seen coming down hard. Sticking to the ground.


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Guys, I have not had one flake fly.  LOL... but I hear it is close.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD what are your thoughts as this thing has progressed...  The timing etc... We are still waiting on the snow in Banks Co.


----------



## bml (Dec 25, 2010)

Rain and sleet here in Lula.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2010)

Back to rain for us. Lost what was on the ground.


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Surface temps are killing this.  Probably going to have a lot of snow fly and it wont pile up.

N. GA folks have it piling up but now I think some of us are too far north.  Short range models still suggesting that the radar will fill back in after it is plenty cold tonight.

Just gotta wait and watch.

I am sorta bummed out right now.


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of my son, nephew( Marine fresh from Afgan), and neice in there first ever snowball fight on Chrismas Day.  We are in Taylorsville GA


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Roads are bad in Gilmer, power lines down with limbs and lines really strating to droop and sag. May be letting the ol' Generac eat some LP afterwhile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

49 here now, and the rain just started.


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go!



Beauties, thanks!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 49 here now, and the rain just started.


 
45 in Thomaston and it's sprinkling rain. If it's gonna rain it might as well snow....


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

2 1/2" on my deck now. Power is beginning to flicker every now and then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

AM1 said:


> 2 1/2" on my deck now. Power is beginning to flicker every now and then.




Limbs startin` to brush powerlines.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 25, 2010)

Have 1 inch accumulated here at my house in north paulding county


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

There may be alot of outtages after dark when the temp drops and limbs start stiffening up.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Have 1 inch accumulated here at my house in north paulding county



I live up in the Burnt Hickory area a lot of snow up here. Got out in it roads were bad for a little while heading towards Cobb. Had to go over to my Dad's and get my old sled. Saw that is going to freeze tonight and got some family staying with us should be fun.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 25, 2010)

Temps trending up. At the top it's 32.1F. It was at a 24 hour low(30.3F) at 11:34am.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 25, 2010)

Light snow just started here.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally snow - big fat flakes.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 25, 2010)

44 and light rain here.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

rain and 37..

down from 40/41 over a hour ago


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 25, 2010)

My BIL just took a picture of a Bald Eagle in my backyard! Is that a sign of snow??????????


----------



## JD (Dec 25, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> My BIL just took a picture of a Bald Eagle in my backyard! Is that a sign of snow??????????



Only if it's a Redtail  Hawk with snow on it's head...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Where's my snow dangit????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Steady cold rain in Spalding County.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Well it had switched to rain here and melted everything off. Then about 30 minutes ago it started snowing again and buddy it is coming down good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Near Bells Ferry and 575


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Lookin good Lee. Now, can you push it down this way some?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my snow dangit????



In Union Co.


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice surprise for me!!!! We're now in a Winter Storm Warning!!!!


...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 1 PM EST
MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 1 PM EST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH
IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* PRECIPITATION TYPE: SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS: EIGHT TO TWELVE INCHES.

* TIMING: BEGINNING SUNDAY MORNING ENDING BY DAWN MONDAY. THE
  GREATEST INTENSITY WILL BE NOON SUNDAY UNTIL MIDNIGHT. 

* IMPACTS: TRAVEL WILL BECOME HAZARDOUS DUE TO SIGNIFICANT
  ACCUMULATIONS OF SNOW. BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW ARE EXPECTED
  WITH GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES AT TIMES. TRAVEL IS STRONGLY
  DISCOURAGED.

* WINDS: NORTHERLY WINDS INCREASING TO 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS
  OVER 40 MPH EXPECTED.


PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> In Union Co.


 




Resica said:


> Nice surprise for me!!!! We're now in a Winter Storm Warning!!!!
> 
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 AM SUNDAY TO 1 PM EST
> ...


 

DUDE!!! Y'all are gonna get hammered.
(you do understand the word y'all don't you?)


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm trying to channel it man, but am just not as good as you and DDD.  I bet yall will end up with more than us though come tomorrow evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I'm trying to channel it man, but am just not as good as you and DDD. I bet yall will end up with more than us though come tomorrow evening


 

I'll accept no less than 6", so make it happen, chop chop, get to work errand boy....


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!! Y'all are gonna get hammered.
> (you do understand the word y'all don't you?)::ke:


I reckon I do!!

 Hammered? I want 2 feet, not one, I'm greedy!!  Although, with 40 mile an hour winds it should be pretty cool!!  I hope it comes to fruition. You understand  that word?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> I reckon I do!!
> 
> Hammered? I want 2 feet, not one, I'm greedy!!  Although, with 40 mile an hour winds it should be pretty cool!!  I hope it comes to fruition. You understand  that word?





Here's hoping you get 3!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll accept no less than 6", so make it happen, chop chop, get to work errand boy....



That low down near the gulf should be making some sort of turn here soon I would think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> That low down near the gulf should be making some sort of turn here soon I would think


 
The last run I watched, which was a looonnnng time ago, showed it going out over the Atlantic before it turns. Not good. I hope the newer models don't have it doing that or we could end up with a bust on my side of town.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> I reckon I do!!
> 
> Hammered? I want 2 feet, not one, I'm greedy!! Although, with 40 mile an hour winds it should be pretty cool!! I hope it comes to fruition. You understand that word?


 
Stinkin yankees..... I hope it piles a snow drift up against your outhouse door and you can't go..


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Here's hoping you get 3!



Thank you. Hopin you get hammered as well!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Thank you. Hopin you get hammered as well!!


 
He get's hammered every weekend. What does that have to do with the weather??


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The last run I watched, which was a looonnnng time ago, showed it going out over the Atlantic before it turns. Not good. I hope the newer models don't have it doing that or we could end up with a bust on my side of town.



NO NO NO...It needs to turn at Savannah and bomb out please


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Thank you. Hopin you get hammered as well!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> He get's hammered every weekend. What does that have to do with the weather??


 
Workin on both!  Tis the season


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my snow dangit????


Not even a drop of rain here..........Yet

The temperature has started falling in the last hour..... 45 here now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2010)

Temp is at 44 and dropping here. Rain started about an hour ago.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 25, 2010)

Raining Decatur.  Come on temp....drop.  NOW.


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin yankees..... I hope it piles a snow drift up against your outhouse door and you can't go..


I'll hold it if I have too!!!



bigox911 said:


> Workin on both!  Tis the season


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 25, 2010)

41.8 and light rain. It has gotten cold. Time to put the bikes up for the day!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

32* and still snowing!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 25, 2010)

Just changed over to all snow here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2010)

Temps keep dropping...rain just stopped. I'm ready for some snow! Well, maybe it can wait til I being the dogs inside...guess I'd better get moving!


----------



## Buck (Dec 25, 2010)

Been snowing here in Acworth all day but have little to show for it.  It's just now finally starting to cover the ground real good.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm happy to see that some folks got to see some snow and play in it On Christmas Day,here in Griffin we might see some fly around 8:00pm tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

Been snowing here all day. Still snowing. Im guessing we have a inch or so. Sure is fun hunting in it


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 25, 2010)

Just starting to stick on the cooler surfaces (grass, vehicles, etc.) near downtown Atlanta.  It's going to be a good night...


----------



## cardfan (Dec 25, 2010)

Been driving back from st louis to a white Christmas all day... On top of the mountain outside Chattanooga right now, there's probably 6-8 on the ground... We're gonna try to push on for Cobb county


----------



## AM1 (Dec 25, 2010)

some pics from today. The dogs never cease their 'patrol duties'. Haha!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting to accumulate here.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

still nothing but rain here. 36f.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 25, 2010)

Been coming down here in Clarkdale since around 12 pm. Came down hard for about an hour...otherwise been steady. Started sticking good around 4:30pm. Starting to stick to my hardly travelled side road in places.

I was at my brothers in Douglasville from 10 till 1. It started there around 11 am. I've been through snowjam 82...blizzard 93...and spent a year and a half at Great Lakes naval base...I have never seen flakes that big....ever....and they came down hard. Left there and didn't travel 8 miles east to my house in Clarkdale...and it was small flakes not nearly as hard and not sticking.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 25, 2010)

*2230z*

2230z


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweetwater, I saw the same.  We when to Temple out in Haralson Co for Christmas today.  Big fat flakes and about 3" on the ground.  Came home to Vinings and nothing on the ground.  I noticed that once I got out of Villa Rica/Carollton on 20 it wasn't sticking anymore and changed over to small flakes.  We have big ones coming down in Vinings now just in time for the sun to go down.  Tonight it may get interesting.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Jackpot*

We hit the magic number we have snow here in Hampton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

FINALLY !!!!! The bomb went off..


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2010)

Northwest Coweta County


DDD YOU THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone around Hiawassee?  We're supposed to head up there tomorrow and spend a few days with my dad.  I'm afraid we won;t be able to get there safely.  He is east of town right of Hwy 76 by the old pay to fish trout place.  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

deerhunter75 said:


> We hit the magic number we have snow here in Hampton.



must not be far from me now then.


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 25, 2010)

Parents just left for Florida.  They didn't want to wait for it to freeze overnight and risk icy roads in the morning. We already have about a half to an inch here between Buford and Cumming.  

The bomb just went off.   DDD you did an awesome job on this forecast.  Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Slip*

I am in the city of Hampton.  It will not be long now.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 25, 2010)

I think if you stayed on 76 you would make it till you have to turn in to your dads place.
It's 7-8 inches and still fallin.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2010)

Dear Glenn Burns and the entire WSBTV Weather Team,

I would like to invite you all to visit this little place we call the "Campfire". You can find us at www.woodystaxidermy.com and go to campfire talk then around the campfire forum and end up at Winter Weather Thread 2010. Here I believe your team will find some VERY useful and informative information on our areas weather. It seems to me that you guys could use all the help and information you can get so we welcome you all with open arms. During the winter months look and listen for a fella by the user name of DDD. Very accurate and informative man that only does this as a hobby, yet is twice as accurate as your entire severe weather team. When spring rolls around look for Miguel Cervantes, (The most interesting man on earth) and listen to what he has to say. A couple years ago you all forecast thundershowers for my viewing area on a beautiful May day. Yet Miguel saw the potential for severe weather days before you all even mentioned a hint of it and Coweta Co saw 2 tornados that night.....what gives??? I could bring up more examples but I believe you get the point. So again, I just wanted to offer this opportunity to your entire team so maybe you all could recover some of your street credentials (If anys left to recover). I do however like how you all post up all the pics on your website of the snow and severe weather events after it happens so we all can remain aware of what could happen if we listen to your team and your team only! And its always fun to hear what kinda excuses you all come up with to explain how your "models" missed the event in usually more than one way. Anyways, thanks for looking and listening to my offer and we will be looking out for your visit real soon!!!

Concerned viewer of your forecast area........


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Dear Glenn Burns and the entire WSBTV Weather Team,
> 
> I would like to invite you all to visit this little place we call the "Campfire". You can find us at www.woodystaxidermy.com and go to campfire talk then around the campfire forum and end up at Winter Weather Thread 2010. Here I believe your team will find some VERY useful and informative information on our areas weather. It seems to me that you guys could use all the help and information you can get so we welcome you all with open arms. During the winter months look and listen for a fella by the user name of DDD. Very accurate and informative man that only does this as a hobby, yet is twice as accurate as your entire severe weather team. When spring rolls around look for Miguel Cervantes, (The most interesting man on earth) and listen to what he has to say. A couple years ago you all forecast thundershowers for my viewing area on a beautiful May day. Yet Miguel saw the potential for severe weather days before you all even mentioned a hint of it and Coweta Co saw 2 tornados that night.....what gives??? I could bring up more examples but I believe you get the point. So again, I just wanted to offer this opportunity to your entire team so maybe you all could recover some of your street credentials (If anys left to recover). I do however like how you all post up all the pics on your website of the snow and severe weather events after it happens so we all can remain aware of what could happen if we listen to your team and your team only! And its always fun to hear what kinda excuses you all come up with to explain how your "models" missed the event in usually more than one way. Anyways, thanks for looking and listening to my offer and we will be looking out for your visit real soon!!!
> 
> Concerned viewer of your forecast area........



I was reading the back page(weather) section of the AJC earlier.  Good thing I was not reading it outside.....Wouldnt have been able to read it long.....


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2010)

Send it green....


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD. It gonna do this all night? Dang no telling how much we might end up with.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2010)

We are pushing 2 inches here in Carrollton and still rolling!!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah, we're getting hit pretty good now too.  Big ol' snow flakes too..


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 25, 2010)

Well in true Christmas Story spirit.....I triple dog dare you to send it.





Greene728 said:


> Dear Glenn Burns and the entire WSBTV Weather Team,
> 
> I would like to invite you all to visit this little place we call the "Campfire". You can find us at www.woodystaxidermy.com and go to campfire talk then around the campfire forum and end up at Winter Weather Thread 2010. Here I believe your team will find some VERY useful and informative information on our areas weather. It seems to me that you guys could use all the help and information you can get so we welcome you all with open arms. During the winter months look and listen for a fella by the user name of DDD. Very accurate and informative man that only does this as a hobby, yet is twice as accurate as your entire severe weather team. When spring rolls around look for Miguel Cervantes, (The most interesting man on earth) and listen to what he has to say. A couple years ago you all forecast thundershowers for my viewing area on a beautiful May day. Yet Miguel saw the potential for severe weather days before you all even mentioned a hint of it and Coweta Co saw 2 tornados that night.....what gives??? I could bring up more examples but I believe you get the point. So again, I just wanted to offer this opportunity to your entire team so maybe you all could recover some of your street credentials (If anys left to recover). I do however like how you all post up all the pics on your website of the snow and severe weather events after it happens so we all can remain aware of what could happen if we listen to your team and your team only! And its always fun to hear what kinda excuses you all come up with to explain how your "models" missed the event in usually more than one way. Anyways, thanks for looking and listening to my offer and we will be looking out for your visit real soon!!!
> 
> Concerned viewer of your forecast area........


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 25, 2010)

Still mixed here sleet,snow, and rain..... comon snow!


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 25, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> DDD. It gonna do this all night? Dang no telling how much we might end up with.



Agreed - what's this thing supposed to do overnight?  Looks like the precip will be out of here in a few hours.


----------



## deercam (Dec 25, 2010)

Im in fairview nc. 8 inches and still snowing.I wish deer season was still open here, i would love to hunt in this.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD what you thinking about the total's or amounts for the city of Monroe.... its just started to snow small flakes here and just reaching the freezing point..... I am thinking maybe an inch it looks like its running out of power..... please tell me I am wrong


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

deerhunter75 said:


> I am in the city of Hampton.  It will not be long now.



yes sir 

now its a little rain and mostly snow. not sticking yet because it is 33 right now, but i cant wait to see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 25, 2010)

K80 said:


> You need a huntin buddy if snow is on the ground sunday?  I'm only a few miles from your ol'mans house.  Otherwise I guess I'll have to be a poacher and hunt my neighbors land ummm line.



 I like the way you think.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally started in Conyers. Been looking out the window for a couple of hrs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

According to the weather channel. We aint been below 34 all day. Still we have 3 or 4 inches of snow


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm hearing rumblngs of 1-2 feet up this way!!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

32 now...hope all the wet grass and stuff turns to ice so the snow sticks to it.


wouldnt want to be on the road tonight.


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 25, 2010)

Been coming down good in loganville for an hour or so.... Starting to stick real good and there's slush in the drive way....


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 25, 2010)

Take that back.... Starting to stick!!!!! Wooohoooo Come on and let us get more than a dusting!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

my black lab puppy is staring up trying to catch and eat the snow...her back is covered.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 25, 2010)

nothing but rain here in Mcduffie co.


----------



## marknga (Dec 25, 2010)

Started snowing in Carnesville about 6:30 or so, big ol flakes and it is covering the ground pretty good. I am really looking forward to deer hunting tomorrow morning!
Snow on Christmas day..... how about that?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 25, 2010)

marknga said:


> S
> Snow on Christmas day..... how about that?



Yes indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

i wonder how long the snow is going to last here? its just now starting to stick in some areas so i hope it stays around a while.

it would be nice to wake up with a few inches on the ground.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 25, 2010)

Been snowing here almost all day! I love it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2010)

Gonna be rough getting to work in the morning at 5:30 am!! Guess I will drive my old truck


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Gonna be rough getting to work in the morning at 5:30 am!! Guess I will drive my old truck



might wanna wear a helmet too...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 25, 2010)

Harris County finally getting in on the snow action


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 25, 2010)

91xjgawes said:


> nothing but rain here in Mcduffie co.



Its coming!!
Look at the doppler radar. We just got back from Lawrenceville and drove through the snow. Its coming this way.


----------



## zx12hoss (Dec 25, 2010)

*Snow*

I am about snow in here


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

ok were in the world is DDD....he is MIA!!!


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 25, 2010)

Whats up with the chance for snow tom??


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Snow finally started about 30 mins ago here in Jasper County!


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry guys been doing Christmas with the kids all day. 

We have about an inch here in Dacula and we just got in. It is all in the roads and the temp will not get above freezing until late Monday afternoon. 

I am disappointed with my snowfall projections.  it got too warm this morning and the precip had to work to cool everything off. 

Saw where places in the mountains got 6". Canton with 3. 

It was great to follow this one. 

Sorry if I got a lot of hopes up.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 25, 2010)

slip said:


> my black lab puppy is staring up trying to catch and eat the snow...her back is covered.



im only 15 miles from you and nothing but rain here the whole time.. dang...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Dec 25, 2010)

I think you did great. Better than the tv


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 25, 2010)

Shoot!!!  It was great to watch even if it didn't pile up.  First white Christmas i have seen in my 32 years on this earth

This has been an exciting thread to follow, that's for sure


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Sorry guys been doing Christmas with the kids all day.
> 
> We have about an inch here in Dacula and we just got in. It is all in the roads and the temp will not get above freezing until late Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...



WHAT THE HECK MAN YOU DONE JUST AS GOOD ARE BETTER THAN THE NUTT JOBS ON TV.....I THINK YOU DONE GREAT...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 25, 2010)

I finally got to see a white Christmas in Walton County !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telco guy (Dec 25, 2010)

Good job DDD. I still take your weather forecasts over the tv folk. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Money man (Dec 25, 2010)

Here in Mcdonough, been waiting all day for some snow, as a matter of fact, even had a friendly wager with the wife. 

Finally....7:00, rain turns to the first snow flakes! 8:30 and I can't see the grass, still falling strong.

Enjoyed following this thread this week. Merry Christmas to everyone.

I am not sure what was better; winning that bet with the wife or the two pieces of white bread with a little mayo, piled high with some dark turkey meat, heated for 10 seconds in the microwave and enjoyed by yours truly while watching the snow from my recliner. Life doesn't get much better. Almost forgot the brownies!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

had to go return some moives, gas stations are out of gas, waffle and huddle house are out of food...people are going nuts and the snow is hardly even sticking at all.


----------



## jcountry (Dec 25, 2010)

Props to DDD!

-You have been way better than all those guys on TV!  Just yesterday, they were generally in agreement that we would only see a flake or two, and we are getting lots and lots of snow down in t-town!


-This may or may not stick, but thanks for your insights!  This is far closer to where you were saying we would be than anything I heard on TV.  If you are ever looking for a job-you should use this thread on your resume!  You are so much better than any of those guys on ATL TV!!

-Rock On!  And thanks for showing us a white Christmas!


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 25, 2010)

Great job DDD!! Any chance at some wrap around moisture?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 25, 2010)

ok, change of plans.   Its now snowing at Jackson Lake off Barnetts Bridge Road.  Took a while but now its here!    

Going to play now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Sorry guys been doing Christmas with the kids all day.
> 
> We have about an inch here in Dacula and we just got in. It is all in the roads and the temp will not get above freezing until late Monday afternoon.
> 
> ...


 
Pfffffffffft !!!! I got my snow on Christmas day. That's all I care about..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2010)

My first White Christmas EVER. These pics were taken about 4 hours ago and it has not stopped snowing here in the big city of Winder. Talked to someone in Athens(17 miles away) and the snow didn't stick. I think it's just beautiful and a GREAT Christmas present. DDD you are the man!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2010)

It finally made it to Spalding county. When the temp dropped to 33 it started coming down. Pretty white covering on everything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

Don`t look like we`re gonna get any this time. 42, windy, and a good rain, but that`s about it.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD, are we going to get this storm to bomb off the coast and put some wrap around precip back into the east central Ga area?  So far it's just been wet and relatively warm here (45 at the moment).  Seeing the forecast for snow tonight and a good chance tomorrow leaves me thinking that's the bet, is that's what we're shooting for?


----------



## kgo (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes I got my hopes up and told everyone all week that it WAS going to snow on christmas ,,, and it did big time it has snowed all day long it has been great. Thanks to you DDD and all the weather guys on here for taking time out of your day to tell us what you think will happen, yall tell it like it is changing back and forth with the models and thats what we are after its like a drama playing out on here, gives a little spark to our plain old day at work. I just sat in my hot tub in the snow and enjoyed a small glass of fine whiskey it was just awesome .Great end to a great day. Thanks again. K


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

Wade Chandler said:


> DDD, are we going to get this storm to bomb off the coast and put some wrap around precip back into the east central Ga area?  So far it's just been wet and relatively warm here (45 at the moment).  Seeing the forecast for snow tonight and a good chance tomorrow leaves me thinking that's the bet, is that's what we're shooting for?



Wade,  I think you are going to be sitting pretty if it exits off the coast and "bombs out" it will throw moisture back around but it will probably be tomorrow before it happens.  You will not have temperature issues at all when that occurs.

There is also the possibility that it could throw moisture back as far as Atlanta, but that to me is a long shot.


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

kgo said:


> Yes I got my hopes up and told everyone all week that it WAS going to snow on christmas ,,, and it did big time it has snowed all day long it has been great. Thanks to you DDD and all the weather guys on here for taking time out of your day to tell us what you think will happen, yall tell it like it is changing back and forth with the models and thats what we are after its like a drama playing out on here, gives a little spark to our plain old day at work. I just sat in my hot tub in the snow and enjoyed a small glass of fine whiskey it was just awesome .Great end to a great day. Thanks again. K



Thanks man!  I had higher hopes for the totals, but we will take it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> There is also the possibility that it could throw moisture back as far as Atlanta, but that to me is a long shot.


 
Wunderground is betting on it..


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

texwilliams said:


> Great job DDD!! Any chance at some wrap around moisture?



Not this far North, I don't think Tex.  Augusta and Athens have the best shot, but I have missed some things on this storm ... so what do I know?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow then.  I wasn't down here at the farm last year when we had 6 inches come through and I'd love to get some pictures of snow on the Longleaf pines.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks like all the moisture is gonna be out of here by the time the temps drop down enough for me!


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2010)

seems like the snow is all gone now, starting to melt and no more falling.

not much stuck, but a lot fell. didnt start til after dark, but still technically a white christmas. so im happy for that.

thanks weather dudes, its been fun listening to yall this past week.

i got a feeling this wont be our last snow this winter.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD, what's it looking like for the next few weeks?

Anything brewin'?


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD, what's it looking like for the next few weeks?
> 
> Anything brewin'?



Yeah!  Heat Wave.  

Suposed to be 63 here next Saturday.  Go figure.

Edit:  Tornado threat will be in effect next weekend.  Miguel will take over then.  LOL


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

At least it is still early in the winter season....


----------



## brandon (Dec 25, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Looks like all the moisture is gonna be out of here by the time the temps drop down enough for me!


I am starting to see some snow mixed in here in north Houston County. I suspect we'll get one little burst of wet snow here in the next 30 minutes and that will be all she wrote. But we saw snow on Christmas Day, so that counts for something!


----------



## Resica (Dec 25, 2010)

10-20 inches predicted with  blizzard conditions!!!  Watch the Eagles- Vikings game tomorrow night, should be going good then.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 25, 2010)

Brandon said:


> I am starting to see some snow mixed in here in north Houston County. I suspect we'll get one little burst of wet snow here in the next 30 minutes and that will be all she wrote. But we saw snow on Christmas Day, so that counts for something!



I will peak out in a bit.  Big disappointment down here man!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2010)

Big flakes falling in Randolph county where I JUST LEFT!! miserable drive home, nothing but drizzle rain & stayed at 39 degrees the whole way!!  ~shrug~ oh well..................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 25, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yeah!  Heat Wave.
> 
> Suposed to be 63 here next Saturday.  Go figure.
> 
> Edit:  Tornado threat will be in effect next weekend.  Miguel will take over then.  LOL


Not to rain on anybodies parade or anything..........But

Seasoned firewood is running short, and dang if I ain't tired of bringing it in every night!!

I can do without the twisty thingys though!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 25, 2010)

I know one thing, the roads are going to be slick, slick, slick all day tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 25, 2010)

We FINALLY have snow in Eatonton. It's all mushy cause of the rain, but it's coming down. I can't imagine what it'll look like in the am.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yeah!  Heat Wave.
> 
> Suposed to be 63 here next Saturday.  Go figure.
> 
> Edit:  Tornado threat will be in effect next weekend.  Miguel will take over then.  LOL





DDD said:


> I know one thing, the roads are going to be slick, slick, slick all day tomorrow.



Glad I didn't make the trip to the ATL today!!..........The family get together was called off due to all the snow north of the ATL!! Most of the family would have been coming in from that direction!!

Thanks DDD for the heads up!!..........We are safe, and sound here at home!!!...........No snow here yet, but safe at home!!


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Started snowing here around 11:30.Slush on my car.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Now it is official!!........I have seen snowflakes!!.......A little late here to make Christmas day!!..........But enough to validate DDD's call!!...........Being south of I-20 never expected any accumulations!! ........Almost had a White Christmas here in east central Ga.!!


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 26, 2010)

Final total about 3.5" in north Paulding. It never rained here all day. The morning started with sleet at about 10 a.m. then turned to snow. We were above freezing till about midnight. Its crazy how the snow we got and it still melting. Just walked the dogs everything is frozen now not good if your going to be on the roads. I live about halfway between Cartersville and Dallas.


----------



## Hawk Pride (Dec 26, 2010)

All rain in West Central Washington County until about 1:00 AM and the temp was 39 degrees ...Then started mixing with a lil' snow...by 2:00 it's all snow and 32 degrees...big,heavy, and wet snow...starting to accumulate a little now on the cars and grass...When the snow started falling the temp dropped with it..snow started sticking at 33 degrees...IF it continues like this for a few hours...we'll have a pretty good blanket here.


----------



## Battlewagon (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally, got some fallin here in Dublin. I doubt it will be enough to stick but I see a promising blob heading this way on the radar. I want my deer woods white this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks  like we ended up with about an inch. It's 26 degrees and wind 10 gust 35. The snow is pretty but you can keep the wind. A chippy morning for sure!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

It's still snowing like and idiot here. What I would call sugar snow. It doesn't pile up real fast cause it's so fine. We have at least 2" on the ground with temps at 27.9 F, and it's coming down. The roads are just starting to dust over. My wife wanted to hit the sales this morning at 7am. My answer to her,,,,,,,,,PFFFFFFFFFFFTTTT   She went back to bed...


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowing pretty hard in the Ville. Hope we get enough so I can build this boy a snowman!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> Snowing pretty hard in the Ville. Hope we get enough so I can build this boy a snowman!


 
We don't build snowmen. Dogs go in the backyard and the neighborhood cats go in the front. Snowmen look like white raisin toast balls...


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 26, 2010)

That is hilarious. it's not enough that I have a 16 ft inflatable snowman in the front yard! But it is gonna be cold out there doing it today



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't build snowmen. Dogs go in the backyard and the neighborhood cats go in the front. Snowmen look like white raisin toast balls...


----------



## clairol (Dec 26, 2010)

I have some friends travelling up to Durhamtown from Florida today-pulling a large 5th wheel.  Are the roads in bad shape up that way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

clairol said:


> I have some friends travelling up to Durhamtown from Florida today-pulling a large 5th wheel. Are the roads in bad shape up that way?


 
You mean Durhamtown plantation?? Or Durham N.C.???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 26, 2010)

Woke up to a winter wonderland here in Eatonton, and it's still coming down!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yeah!  Heat Wave.
> 
> Suposed to be 63 here next Saturday.  Go figure.
> 
> Edit:  Tornado threat will be in effect next weekend.  Miguel will take over then.  LOL






Don`t even talk like that!! Christmas Eve several years ago was when a tornado got us. I can`t afford a repeat of that.


----------



## clairol (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean Durhamtown plantation?? Or Durham N.C.???



sorry- Plantation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

clairol said:


> sorry- Plantation


 
The major interstates are clear and DOT is staying on top of them. Highways and secondary roads may be a little tricky, but they should be ok if they drive slowly and give themselves plenty of braking room. Other than that, Durhamtown Plantation is getting dumped on right now..


----------



## clairol (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!  We might have to go up and join them to see some of the white stuff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The major interstates are clear and DOT is staying on top of them. Highways and secondary roads may be a little tricky, but they should be ok if they drive slowly and give themselves plenty of braking room. Other than that, Durhamtown Plantation is getting dumped on right now..



I haven't been out on the main roads since coming into work at 10:00 last night.Roads were slushy then,but it's 26 degrees now.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 26, 2010)

Why is it around here people always go by up bread and milk when it snows?????? What are they making?? Milk sandwiches???? I'm heading to Walmart just to go watch people!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I haven't been out on the main roads since coming into work at 10:00 last night.Roads were slushy then,but it's 26 degrees now.


 
It never covered the roads real good on this side of town till this morning, and it's all snow, so cautious travel should be very doable.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 26, 2010)

We got 3 inches. Thats whats on my toobox anyhow. I came to work at 6am. The 3 big rds I got on were ok but its snowed all morning. I noticed my tracks into the shop are already covered.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

*Finally snowing in Thomson!!*

Here's my little girl having a ball!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 26, 2010)

Quick question because i havent read through this thread since last night.  Am i going to have problems driving from Jackson to Woodstock today or are the roads up there bad???


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quick question because i havent read through this thread since last night.  Am i going to have problems driving from Jackson to Woodstock today or are the roads up there bad???



Right now I agree with Miguel, if you can go slow and cautious sure.  What you probably have to worry about is the idiots who won't.  It's mostly snow, but I would think will all the initial melting we had last night, that there are some slick spots.


To add to this, as Miguel said, it is still snowing here, we probably have well over 2" now and it is 25.6 in Dacula.

Idiots on t.v. keep saying its going to get to 33 today.  That is never going to happen.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going to be heading to Statesboro a little later.  I see they are under a Winter Weather Advisory.  Anything to worry about while down there?  Driving conditions?

P.S.  My hunting club is getting snow right now!  I am getting ready for church!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well it's snowing again here in Troup co... pretty as can be...I'm happy i got my white christmas....


----------



## brandon (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you guys have snow on the ground this morning up there in the Milledgeville/Sandersville area? I'm thinking about driving up from WR here in a few minutes to let the kids at least see some snow - they got all worked up yesterday, I can't let 'em down!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2010)

We've got nearly a foot here and still pouring it down, now we have 20 mph winds, too. Supposed to snow all day, all night, and part of tomorrow. I'm ready for this to end.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah its white at my house in Milledgevile. Kin folk out in Linton said they got two inches



QUOTE=Brandon;5629334]Do you guys have snow on the ground this morning up there in the Milledgeville/Sandersville area? I'm thinking about driving up from WR here in a few minutes to let the kids at least see some snow - they got all worked up yesterday, I can't let 'em down![/QUOTE]


----------



## brandon (Dec 26, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> yeah its white at my house in Milledgevile. Kin folk out in Linton said they got two inches


Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

It just started here too.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 26, 2010)

Good stuff! The sun is popping out here now and cold as ever. Not sure about the rest of you guys but we ended up with around 3+ inches!


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2010)

Friends house down the road.


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 26, 2010)

We've got about 5" here in Homer, and its still snowing pretty good  Gotta make a drive to Douglasville, again, today


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

Still going here!  I have almost 3".  Maybe my projections will come to pass!

Would love to know what Wade Chandler has down there in Augusta.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> Still going here!  I have almost 3".  Maybe my projections will come to pass!
> 
> Would love to know what Wade Chandler has down there in Augusta.



Here on the west side of town, Austell, if the temp had been lower, there woulda been a minimum of 6" on the ground. It snowed hard from 11 am till almost 10pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Only about an inch or so here in Hampton, rained for approx. 5-6 hrs. prior to turning over to snow. Had the cold got here with the moisture, it would have been one heck of a snow event for this area.

It was still a nice touch to Christmas, and unbelievable the temps that the snow actually fell through.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to the folks on the east side of the state and the wrap around they're getting   Hope it keeps up all day for ya!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2010)

We got maybe one and a half or two inches. Got up this morning and had no HD Directv. I went out and cleaned off the dish and now all is well again! It sure is nice to look at but the wind is howling here on the hill. I will just look at it out the windows.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 26, 2010)

Temps killed us in NW Atlanta.  Snowed real good up until about 11pm.  And then it changed back over to rain and melted all of it.


----------



## deercam (Dec 26, 2010)

winter wonder land.


----------



## savreds (Dec 26, 2010)

A few flakes starting to fly on the coast!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2010)

Noticed that it was getting dark outside. It had clouded up and now it is snowing again in Ephesus.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Its snow flurries off and on here.


----------



## clairol (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowing in Midway, GA!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

*2 inches and still snowing in Thomson!!!*

2 inches and still snowing in Thomson!!!


----------



## Mission (Dec 26, 2010)

heres one from my house last night...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Brandon said:


> Do you guys have snow on the ground this morning up there in the Milledgeville/Sandersville area? I'm thinking about driving up from WR here in a few minutes to let the kids at least see some snow - they got all worked up yesterday, I can't let 'em down!


Sorry about being so late!!.............. I'm in Warthen just north of Sandersville We've got about an inch on  the ground now, and still snowing like crazy Still 30 degrees here


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 26, 2010)

Crap! It's just about all melted in North Baldwin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

*2 1/2 inches and still snowing..*

2 1/2 inches and still snowing


----------



## savreds (Dec 26, 2010)

We had some pretty good flurries going for awhile but it's stopped right now.   Hoping for some more that looks to be coming down the Savannah River. Temps are hovering around 35 though so nothing is going to stick if they don't drop some.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD,  down here south of Augusta it didn't start snowing till about 8:30 this morning.  Flurries and snow showers still going off and on, but the lowest the temp has gotten is 34, so absolutely nothing sticking.  Rode up to Waynesboro a little while ago and there was a dusting, so we just missed out on it down here in the big city of Girard.  Maybe next time!


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2010)

Started snowing here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Started snowing here!!!


Yank, you are just *too* funny!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yank, you are just *too* funny!!



Funny in an annoying sort of way?


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

still some good returns in Alabama, East Georgia and now the West Side of Atlanta.

These showers can just pop up anywhere, but no doubt Alabama is recieving the lions share this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Funny in an annoying sort of way?


Naaawww, not really!



DDD said:


> still some good returns in Alabama, East Georgia and now the West Side of Atlanta.
> 
> These showers can just pop up anywhere, but no doubt Alabama is recieving the lions share this afternoon.


 Still a chance for central southern sections?!?!?!?


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, not really!



I'll take that as a yes!!  If y'allcool can't get the big snow, the next best thing would be me!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, not really!
> 
> 
> Still a chance for central southern sections?!?!?!?



Yep!

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

How about the Leesburg/Albany ga area?Looks like its moving this way.Will that snow in alabama move to Georgia.


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

3/4 of Alabama covered in snow showers right now.  Unreal.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sure the snow that is falling is very light.


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

krisjack said:


> I'm sure the snow that is falling is very light.



Sure.  But it's been doing it for hours now and looks to be increasing in size.  Even at 1/2" an hour it still adds up.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah wish it would come on over here lol.It snowed a bit here last night for about 2 hours.Just enough to make the car little slushy.Probably would've stuck little bit if the ground wasn't so wet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> Yep!
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

If that keeps up it may get interesting later on.Pretty good wrap around moister.Looks like its snowing in Columbus area now.


----------



## crokseti (Dec 26, 2010)

Well we got all our kids out of here today and all made it home safe.
 We had to shovel the road clear about 75 yrds. up the first hill then it was all downhill to the main road.
 They said the Rocky Top Rd. was plowed up to Oakwood.
 I'm still another mile up and with 8- 10 inches on the ground
 we will just stay put for a couple days.
 It's pretty for a minute but what a mess.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Dec 26, 2010)

*flurries*

Good flurries right now in Hampton.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 26, 2010)

Pouring down little bitty flakes here.  Still 36 degrees.  Gonna go sit in the deer stand in about a half hour or so.  Only taking the camera since I've killed 2 bucks this season.  Hopefully I'll see a monster and get a pic of him in the snow!
Gotta drive back to Dawsonville tomorrow morning at 7am, not really looking forward to that. . .


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

*3 inches at the house in Thomson!!*

3 inches and starting to come down again!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

Its amazing. We rode down to Gibson and just a dusting. Even 5 miles south of my house, it was only a little over an inch and not sticking to the roads!!


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

temp went from 33 to 32 here in the last hour

the wind is killer


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

37 degrees here and windy.snow is approaching from the west.Should be here couple of hours.


----------



## brandon (Dec 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about being so late!!.............. I'm in Warthen just north of Sandersville We've got about an inch on  the ground now, and still snowing like crazy Still 30 degrees here


We rode up your way... it started snowing a little before we got to Milledgeville (this was about 10/1030) and by the time we got halfway to Sandersville it was coming down hard and fast. Two inches on the ground in places. We cut back over to Deepstep and stopped there to 'play' for a while, the kids had a snowball fight, we took some pictures and had a good time for about half an hour. They had almost 2" to play in, it was snowing hard the entire way. Good times


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics from our neck of the woods





Looking down the road standing in my driveway



Looking down the powerline at my deer stand..........I think I will go sit in it in a little while!!


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

very light snow again.

no chance in heck of it sticking with all this wind...right?


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

its a light blizzard lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a balmy 30.0 here. I see where we're gonna have a heat wave tomorrow, getting up to 38. Thanks for nothing Al Gore...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

slip said:


> temp went from 33 to 32 here in the last hour
> 
> the wind is killer


The wind is WICKED down here!!


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Good bit of geogia is blue.You dont see this to often.weird.This wasnt supposed to happen according to the tv people but there wrong about 99.9 percent of the time anyway so what do they know.Must be nice to know that you can keep your job with that percentage lol.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Anybody in the eufaula al here.looks like its snowing there.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowing here in statesboro.  Dublin and soperton were getting it good too.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 26, 2010)

*Traveling in the snow from the Carolinas.*

I drove in from Fayetteville, NC today. Last night it was just beginning to rain at 10:00. Still raining at 12:30am but when I got up at 6:30 there was at least 3 inches on the ground and coming in heavy and fast. And the wind was wicked. Started out on the road at 8:00am and couldn't find the edge of the road or even see the road signs as they were covered in snow. We slowly crept along on I95 and passed at least a dozen wrecks. Got to the SC border and the snow wasn't as heavy and visibility was a lot better and the road conditions were much better. The snow picked up again when we got to Columbia SC but about 10 miles out of Augusta, and through  Augusta, nothing. No snow on the ground. Amazing...Got 20 miles past Augusta and the snow picked up again. By the time we got to Covington very little snow was visible but the wind was still blowing us around. It was amazing as to how some places were hammered and others were wishing for a flake. Be careful if you're traveling. The interstates in GA are fine, but go towards the Carolinas and they are a mess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

Here around the house and out in the field, we got some good flurries goin` on`.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

off and on snow flurries here.Sun trying to come out.that sucks cause theres snow showing on the map.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 26, 2010)

flurries just started in kathleen


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does warner robins look like they are gonna get any?  Here in the boro everything is turning white.  Roads look ok though.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 26, 2010)

Just flurries looks like.Looks like its tapering off around ga.Lot of it that is showing on radar I dont think is hitting the ground.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

flurries on and off here, but nothing can stick because the wind blows it all away


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

Last measurment. DDD was dead on with the snow prediction!!


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2010)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Last measurment. DDD was dead on with the snow prediction!!



not fair!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

Our area in Mcduffie County benefited from some strong snow bands. It snowed almost all day with some strong bursts. 
Most of the area didn't get as much. Sometimes its good to be lucky!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2010)

I saw Flurries!! Ok, ok, so I could COUNT them, But, I SAW FLURRIES!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like I get to take the helm for some touchy weather next Sunday into Monday, then a week later hand the wheel back over to DDD for the possibility of a slight chance of more funny stuff.

Gotta love Georgia weather.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 26, 2010)

Snow finally started sticking down here in Girard at about 4:00.  Sat in the deer stand with pouring down snow and gusty wind and saw a good sized 6 and two 4's.  Couldn't get any good pictures of them cause it was getting towards dark.  It was a fun afternoon of hunting though!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 26, 2010)

I love winter.. as long as there is football and hunting...after that... bring on the heat!!!


----------



## kgo (Dec 26, 2010)

I can tell you all that there are some very slick spots just spent two hours in a ditch on the side of a very steep road in waleska in a propane truck. It has snowed a good 1.5 inches in jasper since I got called in about 3:00,and still snowing going to be slick in the morning. I would say total snow about 4.5 in , good job guys it will be interesting what the tv folks are going to say tomorrow.K


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

After the snow has FINALLY ended... I was not totally off.

Another good winter storm in the books, and this was a doozy. 

10" in some places up in the mountains.  

Thomson with 4" way down there!  

3" here in Dacula...

This was quite a snow... def. AWESOME!

I am somewhat glad for the break that is coming.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> After the snow has FINALLY ended... I was not totally off.
> 
> Another good winter storm in the books, and this was a doozy.
> 
> ...



I'd say you were dead on. Dang sure more accurate than the tv weather folks. I'd dare say, on my side of town, it was a snow bomb. If it had been cold enough to stick...I know we woulda got 6" min...prolly closer to 8". Here in south cobb, it snowed fairly hard and steady for almost 12 hours...didn't stick till the last 3 or so hours. Never saw a lick of rain like was called for.

Good job DDD.


----------



## DDD (Dec 26, 2010)

It would not be right if I did not pick at the t.v. mets.

Channel 5 is not the weather authority.  Watched Thursday night when they said it was going to be 43 and raining on Saturday.  Not one mention of snow.  48 hours from the first white Christmas in Atlanta and the weather authority is saying 43 and rain.  Nice.

Channel 2 would only commit to flurries.

Didn't even give a thought to 11 or 46.  Painful for me to watch even in the summer.

The EURO handled this storm the absolute best.  It had the storm from 7 days out flat.  It lost it about 72 hours out and then moderately came back to the solution.

The GFS was all over the map until the 56 hour mark when it started to come back around to what the EURO had been preaching.


What I wish the local METS would say in their "forecast" is... right now we are calling for "X" BUT, just be aware that there are some weather models out there that are calling for "Y" so you need to stay tuned as this forecast could change.  How hard is that?  Kirk Melish says this sometimes.

But no... they fire up their Viper radar or their storm tracker and start looking for vortexs and rotation.    Its the same reason they got surprised with the ice.  They don't take their basics of Meteorology and put them to use.  Pressure, temp, dew point and wet bulb temps will tell you A LOT!  But, if their computer print out or if the NWS does not say so... they simply stick their heads in the ground and pray that it works out like the computer says.  Good Grief.

Oh well, I am through ranting.  I hope everyone got to enjoy the snow in one way or the other.


----------



## kgo (Dec 26, 2010)

Would yall believe it is still snowing here off cove rd in jasper next to big canoe.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2010)

DDD said:


> After the snow has FINALLY ended... I was not totally off.
> 
> Another good winter storm in the books, and this was a doozy.
> 
> ...


When you say break.........I hope you are talking Milder temps over the long range!!



DDD said:


> Oh well, I am through ranting.  I hope everyone got to enjoy the snow in one way or the other.


Enjoyed every Flake we got!!........We had upwards of 2" on elevated surfaces!!............Not so much in the yard, yet the snowfall rate did out-pace the melt rate for a little while!! and it turned the ground good, and white for little while today!!............Most of the stuff in the yard is now melted, and gone now

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 27, 2010)

DDD said:


> It would not be right if I did not pick at the t.v. mets.
> 
> Channel 5 is not the weather authority. Watched Thursday night when they said it was going to be 43 and raining on Saturday. Not one mention of snow. 48 hours from the first white Christmas in Atlanta and the weather authority is saying 43 and rain. Nice.
> 
> ...


 
Again, you nailed it. Sadly there is no more "investigative journalism" and that includes meteorologist. They all simply spit out what they are given by the so called "source" and move on, completly disregarding their reputation. We live in an age where personal accountability for ones job means nothing, at least where the media is concerned. If someone would hold their feet to the fire perhaps that would change. But then, if that happened things such as Global Warming and Barrack Obama as president wouldnt exist..

I don't even read Jeff Masters blurbs anymore. He is so consumed with global warming and the political hoohah that surrounds it. When wunderground ousted Dr. Bill Gray, disputedly one of the most brilliant Meteorologist of our time, all because he called Global Warming scammers out for what they were, they lost any respect I had for them. 

We live in a day and age, politically and economically, where there is a definite need for getting back to the basics. Somehow the media, politicians and Hollywood think they are above this concept.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 27, 2010)

DDD said:


> It would not be right if I did not pick at the t.v. mets.
> 
> Channel 5 is not the weather authority.  Watched Thursday night when they said it was going to be 43 and raining on Saturday.  Not one mention of snow.  48 hours from the first white Christmas in Atlanta and the weather authority is saying 43 and rain.  Nice.
> 
> ...



That's Vipir radar to you


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 27, 2010)

DDD said:


> It would not be right if I did not pick at the t.v. mets.
> 
> Channel 5 is not the weather authority.  Watched Thursday night when they said it was going to be 43 and raining on Saturday.  Not one mention of snow.  48 hours from the first white Christmas in Atlanta and the weather authority is saying 43 and rain.  Nice.
> 
> ...



  You nailed it though man.  And lookin forward to the first couple of weeks in January  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Again, you nailed it. Sadly there is no more "investigative journalism" and that includes meteorologist. They all simply spit out what they are given by the so called "source" and move on, completly disregarding their reputation. We live in an age where personal accountability for ones job means nothing, at least where the media is concerned. If someone would hold their feet to the fire perhaps that would change. But then, if that happened things such as Global Warming and Barrack Obama as president wouldnt exist..
> 
> I don't even read Jeff Masters blurbs anymore. He is so consumed with global warming and the political hoohah that surrounds it. When wunderground ousted Dr. Bill Gray, disputedly one of the most brilliant Meteorologist of our time, all because he called Global Warming scammers out for what they were, they lost any respect I had for them.
> 
> We live in a day and age, politically and economically, where there is a definite need for getting back to the basics. Somehow the media, politicians and Hollywood think they are above this concept.




Exactly right...here we are with the first white Christmas here in the south in decades and a huge storm is dumping up the east coast and what is on his blog?  Crap about November being the 2nd hottest in record...what a candy rear


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 27, 2010)

kgo said:
			
		

> Would yall believe it is still snowing here off cove rd in jasper next to big canoe.



Hey kgo I need to travel Cove Road, how is it? Yesterday the roads were in fair shape and then that snow hit around 5.


----------



## jcountry (Dec 27, 2010)

Global Warming!?!

Anyone who buys that horse squeeze should read what Michael Cricton wrote about the science behind "global warming."

http://www.michaelcrichton.net/essay-stateoffear-whypoliticizedscienceisdangerous.html

-Personally, I don't believe the earth is warming as a result of the actions of mankind.  I am 100% certain that science and politics never mix-that is a fact!

(The parallels between eugenics and "global warming" are incredible.)


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2010)

32" in Elizabeth New Jersey. Not so much here! 6" or so.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> 32" in Elizabeth New Jersey. Not so much here! 6" or so.



  6" Is still a lot more than most folks see ya ungrateful yankee


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Just to remind ourselves that Athens may get .5"




She was close


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> 6" Is still a lot more than most folks see ya ungrateful yankee



Like I said before, I'm snow greedy, the more the merrier.  Plus I was spoiled last year, over 90" of snow, 3 of them over 18". What makes this storm worse is the fact that the call on Christmas night was for 12-22". The storm didn't hang as far left as first anticipated. Only have to go 20 some miles east of here to find over a foot. Maybe next time for you guys and me!!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Great job DDD! You are the Winter Weather Authority!


----------



## savreds (Dec 27, 2010)

mewabbithunter said:


> Great job DDD! You are the Winter Weather Authority!



X2    

We ended up having a couple of good bands of snow come through... the last one was starting to stick on the elevated surfaces but then it quit. We had plenty of precipitation early yesterday morning but it was all rain.
Now that this event has come and gone, what does the next month or so look like. I want to bring the boys up if there is going to be some decent snow up in the mountains, but I have to do it in Jan. because we'll be working 12 hrs for about 3 weeks or so in Feb.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 27, 2010)

The sun finally came out here about an hour ago. Supposed to get snow showers off and on the rest of the day, but I think it's breaking up. We wound up with way over a foot, and the thirty-mile-an-hour winds have drifted it several feet deep in places. Been pretty nasty with the sustained 20-30 mph wind, 50-60mph gusts, and temps in the teens. Snowed several more inches last night. One of those big road graders just came down the road pushing snow, too much snow for the plow trucks. Definitely been a snowstorm.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 27, 2010)

I love how Channel 2 is running commercials today acting like they predicted this weekend's events. What a joke.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Dec 28, 2010)

Good job DDD ) Loved the snow...but it has now been on the ground three days...old folks say that means it will snow again soon...hhmmm...


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2010)

So a little tease during down time.


It is going to warm up for New Years, but don't look now... Old Man winter will be on the return trip with in a week after New Years.  Lots of signals that winter is far from over.


----------



## marknga (Dec 28, 2010)

Appreciate all your hard work DDD. In Carnesville at the EIEIO I figured we got right around 3" or so. Got to hunt Sunday morning (and of course forgot the camera!) and again on Monday. Here are a couple pics from my folk's place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey DDD, our annual Rondyvoo is weekend after next at Chehaw in Albany. What kind of weather are we lookin` at? 

A foot of snow would be nice...


----------



## yf22 (Dec 28, 2010)

DDD does a very good job. I fly 3 to 5 missions per week and the best weather forcasters I have ever been involved with are from the Air Force, Navy and Marines. DDD are you an ex military weather jockey????


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 28, 2010)

Still got some unmelted snow in the yard.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe when winter is over that some parts of Georgia will have record snowfall.El Nino is active it appears.Climate shift is imminent.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 28, 2010)

DDD said:


> So a little tease during down time.
> 
> 
> It is going to warm up for New Years, but don't look now... Old Man winter will be on the return trip with in a week after New Years.  Lots of signals that winter is far from over.



Are you talking about the January 7th time frame?


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey DDD, our annual Rondyvoo is weekend after next at Chehaw in Albany. What kind of weather are we lookin` at?
> 
> A foot of snow would be nice...



Looks like the January 5-8 time frame we should get another cold shot and the EURO is showing a Low coming out of the Gulf.

Long way off though.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2010)

yf22 said:


> DDD does a very good job. I fly 3 to 5 missions per week and the best weather forcasters I have ever been involved with are from the Air Force, Navy and Marines. DDD are you an ex military weather jockey????



Negative, I am just a fan of the weather and I have made it a hobby.  Just the winter weather stuff.  I do love to see the severe weather, but hate what it does to people's lives.

However, my cousin is in the Navy stationed in Japan and he is studying to be a MET.

I appreciate the nice words.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2010)

krisjack said:


> I believe when winter is over that some parts of Georgia will have record snowfall.El Nino is active it appears.Climate shift is imminent.



It actually is La Nina, not El Nino, but you are right.  With the blocking up in Canada it is forcing the cold air straight down into the SE.

The right energy moves out of the West, across Mexico, taps the Gulf and boom.  You have Christmas day.  

That set up looks to roll up on us again the 2nd week of January through the end of January.  If the weather models are correct.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 28, 2010)

DDD said:


> It actually is La Nina, not El Nino, but you are right.  With the blocking up in Canada it is forcing the cold air straight down into the SE.
> 
> The right energy moves out of the West, across Mexico, taps the Gulf and boom.  You have Christmas day.
> 
> That set up looks to roll up on us again the 2nd week of January through the end of January.  If the weather models are correct.



So we may even hit Winter Weather Thread #4 before all is said and done?


----------



## krisjack (Dec 28, 2010)

If this keeps up  there will be at least 10 of these lol.Hey DDD I want to subscribe to accuweather pro but I really can't afford it.Yes you are right I meant to say La Nina since its winter time and we are having unusual cooling in the Equatorial Pacific which is why we will have record lows.We had unusual warming over the summer with the El Nino which brought us record high.I believe we are in a climate shift.We are due for a cold winter or two.We've been having warm winters past years.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2010)

krisjack said:


> If this keeps up  there will be at least 10 of these lol.Hey DDD I want to subscribe to accuweather pro but I really can't afford it.



I know... you have to save your pennies.  

I am considering starting a blog.  What you guys think?  I just worry that I won't have time to update it as frequently as my "fans" would like.


----------



## jcountry (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the insights, DDD...

I do think that kirk Melish is the best of the ATL guys, but he was absent for this entire storm!  I have lost a lot of respect for him as a result.

-Sure, he may have been off, but really-what kind of weather guy is he if he can't get to a laptop and update a blog during such a crazy event as a once-in-a-century white Christmas?

-If I were the station manager, you would already have his job.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 28, 2010)

Well in the guys offense you cant always be right.He aint god after all.A weather blog would be good since I have always been interested in weather.My family calls me the weather man lol.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2010)

DDD said:


> I am considering starting a blog.  What you guys think?  I just worry that I won't have time to update it as frequently as my "fans" would like.


When you do... Send me a link!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 29, 2010)

Put me on your blog list.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 29, 2010)

DDD said:


> Looks like the January 5-8 time frame we should get another cold shot


dangit!


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 29, 2010)

Freezing rain tonite?


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 29, 2010)

DDD said:


> I know... you have to save your pennies.
> 
> I am considering starting a blog.  What you guys think?  I just worry that I won't have time to update it as frequently as my "fans" would like.


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 29, 2010)

Definitely in favor of a blog... If you start one let me know.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 29, 2010)

Sign me up for the blog!!


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife huntinglady74 and myself would love to see a blog!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2010)

DDD said:


> I know... you have to save your pennies.
> 
> I am considering starting a blog. What you guys think? I just worry that I won't have time to update it as frequently as my "fans" would like.


 
I've started a bunch of them in this cold weather, the stockpile is still in good shape though.

OHHH, you said "blog" !!!

Sure, sign me up.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking at the long range euro...and I know it's pretty much all pipe dreams at this point...I like some of the players it's getting together on the field for next weekend.  Big ridge out west, disturbance coming out of the NW, some energy coming out of the NW...sound familiar at all??


----------



## krisjack (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah its gonna rain alot here according to the 15 day forecast but we'll see.It should snow around the 8 and 9th in the northeastern part of ga according the snow forecast.There should be a blast of arctic air coming from canada like before.The jet stream should dip around southern ga according to euro.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Looking at the long range euro...and I know it's pretty much all pipe dreams at this point...I like some of the players it's getting together on the field for next weekend.  Big ridge out west, disturbance coming out of the NW, some energy coming out of the NW...sound familiar at all??



TEASE


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> TEASE



Can't read em either, huh?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 30, 2010)

pretty colors.... the sixties didn't effect me....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 30, 2010)

effect me....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 30, 2010)

effect me........


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey,my strang-pluckin' brother! How you iz?


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 31, 2010)

Alright, this thread is dropping down too far. I am bumping it to the top. I am looking forward to some chatter on next weekend. It looks like precipitation and cold will be back. I come here to get pumped up on winter weather. I appreciate the great job y'all do on reading the computers and maps. After this past Christmas , my doubting friends are now believers. They ask me, how did you know it was going to snow on Christmas Day so far in advance ?


----------



## DDD (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been in the hill country of Kentucky.  My GAWD!  We think we are red necks!?!?!  We don't hold a candle to those folks.  Wow.  

Anyways, I will try and update this tomorrow.  I am tired tonight.

We went straight from the hills of Kentucky to Children's Healthcare of Atlanta's satellite office.  We have 2 kids with strep.  So needless to say I am just a little pre-occupied.

Just skimming over some models... I am not overly impressed with chances from the 7-10... but geeze... we are talking more than 10 days out and it could all change with one model run.

I hope you all have a great New Year!  Christmas was one awesome storm!  I hope we get one or two more to chase.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 31, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get some down year that will stick like it did last year or better.I rather it snow during the day than at night tho.Happy new year to you and thanks for the link.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> I have been in the hill country of Kentucky.  My GAWD!  We think we are red necks!?!?!  We don't hold a candle to those folks.  Wow.
> 
> Anyways, I will try and update this tomorrow.  I am tired tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope your kids get well quick, DDD!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright, so a look around at some model runs and my radar is up for a week from now.  (7 days out)

GFS and the EURO long range both showing a similar set up to our Christmas storm.  A little bit of difference this week is that it will not get as warm as it did the days leading up to the Christmas snow.  It is going to be on the chilly side this week.  At or below freezing every night and then a cold air mass will slide in here Friday and get things even colder.  Highs in the low 40's and lows in the 20's.  

The EURO and GFS have energy slidind down the West coast, crossing the midwest, interacting with energy to the north, popping a low in the gulf and letting us have another SE snow storm a week from today or tomorrow.

This is a long ways out and I won't take a good look at it until Monday.  No sense in me trying to disect every model run.  


Thanks to everyone for the well wishes with my kids.  They seem to be doing better and the rain today is keeping us all inside which is a good thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2011)

Strep is making it's rounds right now. Hope they get to feeling better soon.

This Jan 8 snow has been rearing it's ugly head on the models for a couple of weeks now. Let's hope the trend continues and it actually comes to be..


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2011)

This from Kirk Melish 2 days ago... lots and lots of technical stuff, but Kirk says Old Man Winter might really show off..



> I am still on vacation but wanted to give you good folks a preliminary update.
> 
> 
> We are near the end of just the first month of winter! Traces of snow are still on the ground in North Georgia. The first month of winter has been much colder than average in Georgia with the first White Christmas in Atlanta in 129 years.
> ...


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 1, 2011)

Accu-weather has put snow in their forecast for Jan. 7 and 8 also showing very cold temps prior and after.  Looks like it is gearing up to be a wild but fun forecast week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2011)

Rondyvoo weather...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 1, 2011)

De ja vu


----------



## krisjack (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont know what you are looking at but the models now does not show snow anymore.It calls for rain and on the 8th sunny.The model did show snow but not anymore.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 1, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I dont know what you are looking at but the models now does not show snow anymore.It calls for rain and on the 8th sunny.The model did show snow but not anymore.



From DDD: This is a long ways out and I won't take a good look at it until Monday. No sense in me trying to disect every model run.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 2, 2011)

I was actually talking to woodmaned.I did read ddd post and he is right todo that since it is a long way off.It is hard to predict weather week or weeks away with the technology we have now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

SHEESH !!!! I had a novel typed, but when you accidentally hit the network adaptor key instead of the "2" it kills that option.

In short, Mellish is short selling the cause of the HPR reasons that are causing the cold air dams over NA. One research center that I have been watching for over 10 years is the Woods Hole Oceanographic Insititute and their research on core drilling in the North Atlantic Trench. They have very viable evidence that cyclical global warming results in glacial melting which dumps copius amounts of extremely cold fresh water into the NA causing moderate thermocline inversions which at it's minimal effect creates anomoles in the atmosphere above it, and at it's maximum effect creates a flip of the gulfstream current invoking a major ice age. I don't think we'll see the later in our lifetime, but it is a very plausible theory for what we are experiencing now. Plus, contrary to Kirk's statements about no sun spot activity? Actually the sunspots have been very active this winter, which coincides with my dad's journals regarding elevated winter activity during such periods.

Two good links for you guys to do lots of reading and add this to your indicators in forecasting annual trends.

http://3dsun.org/

http://www.whoi.edu/science/GG/corelab/images/broda_keigwin.pdf


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2011)

In that same vein, the underwater active volcanoes in the North Pacific along the ring of fire have been very active over the last decade or more.  I have been following these from an astronomer's point of view and believe they have added to the melting of the ice caps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In that same vein, the underwater active volcanoes in the North Pacific along the ring of fire have been very active over the last decade or more. I have been following these from an astronomer's point of view and believe they have added to the melting of the ice caps.


 
All more conclusive evidence, contrary to Al Gore and his band of nutjobs, that global climate changes are cyclical and have nothing to do with our contributions.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SHEESH !!!! I had a novel typed, but when you accidentally hit the network adaptor key instead of the "2" it kills that option.
> 
> In short, Mellish is short selling the cause of the HPR reasons that are causing the cold air dams over NA. One research center that I have been watching for over 10 years is the Woods Hole Oceanographic Insititute and their research on core drilling in the North Atlantic Trench. They have very viable evidence that cyclical global warming results in glacial melting which dumps copius amounts of extremely cold fresh water into the NA causing moderate thermocline inversions which at it's minimal effect creates anomoles in the atmosphere above it, and at it's maximum effect creates a flip of the gulfstream current invoking a major ice age. I don't think we'll see the later in our lifetime, but it is a very plausible theory for what we are experiencing now. Plus, contrary to Kirk's statements about no sun spot activity? Actually the sunspots have been very active this winter, which coincides with my dad's journals regarding elevated winter activity during such periods.
> 
> ...



Be honest with everybody: your major climate change resource is a Christmas present from last year, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Be honest with everybody: your major climate change resource is a Christmas present from last year, right?


 
No LEO's here to bash, move along young man, move along..


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Rondyvoo weather...



Yea and if it's that cold, might I be invited in your lodge to warm up?


----------



## pbradley (Jan 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No LEO's here to bash, move along young man, move along..



Take it easy there, gramps. I was just checking to see if it was gonna snow at my house this afternoon around 3 o'clock.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a quick snipit...

GFS sends our storm to St. Augustine Florida, EURO gives a nice rain storm... too warm for snow.  

Basically, it's too far out to know what to think.   Another day or two of model runs will help.  Nothing to get excited about or depressed about yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2011)

GFS is coming around. Looks like the 7th all the way to the 11th could be touchy. The next couple of days model runs should be fun to watch..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 2, 2011)

Winter Weather Thread #3 here we come!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 2, 2011)

30 percent of snow Sunday night in Augusta, Ga according to the 10 day forcast per Weather Channel. Of course that will change 50 times between now and next weekend. I put more creadence into what DDD posts.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2011)

I am still not buying it yet... but the GFS is not supressing the system quite as bad.  

What is more interesting is the set ups beyond this weekend... January is going to be a busy month.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2011)

NWS in P'tree City is on board... kinda odd for them this early out...



> .LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY/...
> LONG TERM PATTERN MORE INTERESTING AND CERTAINLY COLDER AS A STRONG
> GREENLAND BLOCK DEVELOPS AND SHIFTS WEST INTO NORTHERN
> CANADIAN...FORCING THE LARGE...DEEP POLAR VORTEX NOW ACROSS SC/SE
> ...


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

The DGEX did not miss last time... interesting.

This is how much snow one model says will be on the ground by next Tuesday.  

In a word.  WOW.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

The GFS and EURO are still holding onto the possibility this weekend, but their idea of how much is on polar oposites.

The EURO just hammers the NE states with what looks to me like 2 feet of snow in about 48 hours time.  The storm it shows up there is unreal... of epic proportions.  Because of that strength it squashes the storm that is trying hard to blanket the SE with snow.

The GFS is less impressed with the NE storm and gives the upper 1/3 of Georgia a nice snow shot.

Still a long ways off, but it is for sure something to chase this week....


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> The GFS and EURO are still holding onto the possibility this weekend, but their idea of how much is on polar oposites.
> 
> The EURO just hammers the NE states with what looks to me like 2 feet of snow in about 48 hours time.  The storm it shows up there is unreal... of epic proportions.  Because of that strength it squashes the storm that is trying hard to blanket the SE with snow.
> 
> ...



Here's hoping that if something does crank up the Northeast coast and bury them again late this week like some are showing it gets the heck out of dodge so it doesn't kill our chances later in the weekend/early next week.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 3, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I was actually talking to woodmaned.I did read ddd post and he is right todo that since it is a long way off.It is hard to predict weather week or weeks away with the technology we have now.



I'm sorry but you must have not read the whole post.. or realized some of us enjoy the leading up to parts.....but here is the rest of the post.

Looks like it is gearing up to be a wild but fun forecast week.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 3, 2011)

My knee is callin for 1to3 inches in N Ga!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> My knee is callin for 1to3 inches in N Ga!


 Just wait til' mid week. You won't be able to walk...


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

What is nice about that bomb up the NE Coast is that it will usher in super cold air on Saturday with snow showers and I think accumulating snow in the mountains.

Then Sunday - Monday that system in the gulf come a knock'n and whoa nelly... that is what the DGEX is smoking.  If it's right... it will be the money shot of snow storms.  

Long, long, long way to go though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Man...I'm lost, when is this supposed to take place??? Headin' to B'ham Sunday evenin' and N'ville Monday night(late)....any problems foreseen with that??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Man...I'm lost, when is this supposed to take place??? Headin' to B'ham Sunday evenin' and N'ville Monday night(late)....any problems foreseen with that??


 
Not at all,,,,,,,,,as long as you have snow tires and chains..


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Man...I'm lost, when is this supposed to take place??? Headin' to B'ham Sunday evenin' and N'ville Monday night(late)....any problems foreseen with that??



Just make sure to take a blanket and fill up whenever you have the chance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not at all,,,,,,,,,as long as you have snow tires and chains..





bigox911 said:


> Just make sure to take a blanket and fill up whenever you have the chance.




  Sounds like a white knuckle adventure


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a white knuckle adventure


Might wanna check with OFH, see what ya need to pack *just in case*!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Might wanna check with OFH, see what ya need to pack *just in case*!!


 
 You'd think a cheesehead like her would have already known that stuff..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think a cheesehead like her would have already known that stuff..


Naaahhh, she's been a Georgia Peach long enough to fergit all that stuff!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not saying it's for sure going to happen in the next couple weeks...but some of the models are showing something kind of similar.  Interesting read none the less. 



> The January 1985 Arctic outbreak[1] was a meteorological event, the result of the shifting of the polar vortex further south than is normally seen.[1] Blocked from its normal movement, polar air from the north pushed into nearly every section of the eastern half of the United States, shattering record lows in a number of states.[1]
> [edit]Meteorological synopsis
> 
> From Sunday, January 20 to Tuesday, January 22, 1985, the polar vortex, coupled with a large ridge of high pressure, moved polar air into the United States as far south as Florida.[1] Unlike most cold air systems, a pattern of self-modification did not immediately occur, meaning seasonable temperatures were absent for a number of days, a rarity in forecasting.[1]
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Not saying it's for sure going to happen in the next couple weeks...but some of the models are showing something kind of similar. Interesting read none the less.


 
Makes you wonder how the Farmers Almanac nailed this months and months ago doesn't it?


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a white knuckle adventure



I will add that you need to make sure you gots clean under wear too.  LOL!!!!  

Sunday - Monday... Dude... this could be a history maker... if this were a football game, all the players are getting lined up to take their place on the field.  I will conduct the play by play.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes you wonder how the Farmers Almanac nailed this months and months ago doesn't it?



I thought they were calling for a warm January?


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes you wonder how the Farmers Almanac nailed this months and months ago doesn't it?



Really does...it seemed like at least 75%+ of the mets were forecasting a milder winter based a lot on the "analog years" with la nina, but the Almanac had it nailed it seems.  That pesky sun you keep bringing up along with the strong -NAO seems to have trumped la nina so far though


----------



## krisjack (Jan 3, 2011)

How often is a model right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

krisjack said:


> How often is a model right.


 
Dagmar was always 100%

Dang I miss her....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 3, 2011)

krisjack said:


> How often is a model right.



depends on what color her hair is.....


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Karen Minton doesn't seem to conserned


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Really does...it seemed like at least 75%+ of the mets were forecasting a milder winter based a lot on the "analog years" with la nina, but the Almanac had it nailed it seems. That pesky sun you keep bringing up along with the strong -NAO seems to have trumped la nina so far though


 
It goes back to that pesky global warming conundrum. This big globe of ours is a finely tuned machine and has a very complex cause and effect system in place that many so called "scientist" refuse to acknowledge. 

To me it's pretty simple, especially when all of the facts of historical data are looked at. Our climate IS cyclical, and has been so long before we ever came along. I think, despite their coddling of global warming propaganda in other research, that the Woods Hole Oceanographic Institute has it nailed down in their research of the NA basin and the C&A of glacial melting.

The sunspot phenomenon is a much harder one to explain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Strych9 said:


> Karen Minton doesn't seem to conserned


 
She's too busy hitting the gym and drinking her roid juice. Dang neaderthal woman..


----------



## krisjack (Jan 3, 2011)

don't know who that is but i did google it.


----------



## contender* (Jan 3, 2011)

Strych9 said:


> Karen Minton doesn't seem to conserned




Too soon to be barking it on the 6 O-clock news, everyone would just blow it off and forget their bread and milk...


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Just so everyone is clear, the weather channel and the local news are not going to tell you squat about what's happnening.  

TWC updates their stuff about every 8-12 hours unless an event is right on top of us and then they assign some intern the responsibility of changing the graphic and the updates coming from the NWS.

The local idiots are not going to tell you what CAN happen or what WILL happen they are going to tell you what they 100% know for sure.  On winter weather events in Atlanta they are not going to forecast anything massive until we are within 12 hours of it happening.  They will lose their job over crying snow too soon, and to be quite honest the pattern and models are not their friend, because the set up this winter is complicated.

They are really going to have their work cut out for them the next 14-20 days given the blocking over Green land and the cold dome of cold air in Canada that is going to pour in here starting this weekend and God only knows when it will end.

Moisture is going to exit the gulf of Mexico on multiple trips and I seriously think we could see multiple days of snow.  Not in a row either.  I could see next week it snowing on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

Good luck to the Atlanta, Georgia Meterologist that wants to forecast that in his 5 day weather forecast!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> I seriously think we could see multiple days of snow.  Not in a row either.  I could see next week it snowing on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


That's a heckuva statement right there.  We could be on Thread 5 by the end of that stretch.  Looking forward to the next few weeks!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so everyone is clear, the weather channel and the local news are not going to tell you squat about what's happnening.
> 
> TWC updates their stuff about every 8-12 hours unless an event is right on top of us and then they assign some intern the responsibility of changing the graphic and the updates coming from the NWS.
> 
> ...



Just goes to show how much potential these next few weeks must have if they are already mentioning the s word 



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> 345 PM EST MON JAN 3 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got an alert on my iphone from 3d sun this afternoon. 
3 new sunspots cropped up today.......HMMMMMM

http://spaceweather.com/

Spotless Days
Current Stretch: 0 days
2011 total: 0 days (0%)
2010 total: 51 days (14%)
2009 total: 260 days (71%)
Since 2004: 819 days
Typical Solar Min: 486 days


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Just so everyone is clear, the weather channel and the local news are not going to tell you squat about what's happnening.
> 
> TWC updates their stuff about every 8-12 hours unless an event is right on top of us and then they assign some intern the responsibility of changing the graphic and the updates coming from the NWS.
> 
> ...



Would you forecast differently if you were in their position?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got an alert on my iphone from 3d sun this afternoon.
> 3 new sunspots cropped up today.......HMMMMMM
> 
> http://spaceweather.com/
> ...



layman's terms... none of that insider bulldungy jargon that no one understands....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> layman's terms... none of that insider bulldungy jargon that no one understands....


 
The fewer spots the warmer the sun..ergo, the warmer the earth's atmosphere is.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Would you forecast differently if you were in their position?



Yeah.  A little.  

Here is how:

Very easily say, "Right now I am going Saturday with much colder temps in the Metro ATL.  For now I am going to say Sunday light rain or snow showers, but with every new model run this could go up or this could go down.  If you have plans for Sunday, you will want to stay tuned as this forecast could possilbly change.  

Looking on down the road, next week could really be interesting from a weather perspective.  I will keep an eye on it for you and let you know if I forsee any changes."


They will never say that and I think that is totally within reason even if I was just a news watcher and not a weather watcher.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got an alert on my iphone from 3d sun this afternoon.
> 3 new sunspots cropped up today.......HMMMMMM
> 
> http://spaceweather.com/
> ...




Sunspot phenom is pretty wild.  It has just come about and started coming to the forefront in the last 5 years with global warming.  

The green tree huggers don't want the media to talk about it because it blows their heating of the atmosphere theory out of the water.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

Boys, I hope you all are paying attention.  (You too OFH)

For the ATL NWS to put this out 7-10 days out means you better have your firewood ready.  I know they are saying its mostly going to be dry, but the EURO and GFS are telling a different story and that severe of winter air will supress everything into the Gulf... but still, any precip will be bad.

-FZRA / -FZDZ is freezing rain or freezing drizzle... you know.. the reason so many people left their vehicles on the side of I-75.



> NEXT WEEK LOOKS VERY INTERESTING AND VERY COLD AS WELL.
> FIRST...RESIDUAL ARCTIC AIR WILL REMAIN ACROSS THE REGION EARLY MON
> AS A WEAK SOUTHERN STREAM SYSTEM LIFTS NORTHEAST ACROSS THE AREA.
> *THIS HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE A -FZRA/-FZDZ EVENT AND WILL NEED TO BE
> ...


----------



## southerngentleman (Jan 3, 2011)

So what is the Euro and GFS saying??


----------



## krisjack (Jan 3, 2011)

It could snow up to 8 inches of snow but the models seem to be at odds on how much.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2011)

southerngentleman said:


> So what is the Euro and GFS saying??



The GFS and EURO are all over the map from run to run, but if you take the over all patern they suggest, it is a cold one with super potential for a couple of snow / ice chances along with a big one somewhere in the mix.

I am not getting to lost in details of the EURO and GFS because there are so many anamolies that I believe the models are having a hard time digesting and resolving.

The Canadian, Japaneese, EURO and GFS all have different solutions for the Friday - Monday time frame.  Just pick which one you like.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 3, 2011)

Anything below I-20??......East of the ATL??


----------



## krisjack (Jan 3, 2011)

Its amazing that the model says that virtually 90 percent of the country will have some type of snow cover.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Boys, I hope you all are paying attention.  (You too OFH)
> 
> For the ATL NWS to put this out 7-10 days out means you better have your firewood ready.  I know they are saying its mostly going to be dry, but the EURO and GFS are telling a different story and that severe of winter air will supress everything into the Gulf... but still, any precip will be bad.
> 
> -FZRA / -FZDZ is freezing rain or freezing drizzle... you know.. the reason so many people left their vehicles on the side of I-75.



Fabulous....


At least I know what to pack now....


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Fabulous....
> 
> 
> At least I know what to pack now....



You have been warned!


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

This was from the Birmingham NWS this morning.  



> WHAT WE ARE PRETTY SURE OF IS THERE WILL BE A PERIOD OF UNSETTLED
> WEATHER SOMETIME OVER THE WEEKEND...ASSOCIATED WITH THAT SOUTHWEST
> UPPER LOW. BUT THE GULF LOW WINTER WEATHER PRODUCING SCENARIO IS
> NOW IN QUESTION. ECMWF BRINGS THE SURFACE LOW ACROSS FARTHER NORTH
> ...


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 4, 2011)

12z run on the NAM looks kinda interesting for some folks in way NEGA for Wed night into Thurs


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> 12z run on the NAM looks kinda interesting for some folks in way NEGA for Wed night into Thurs



Yep.  GFS is just a hair too warm, but both are about the same on precip.  

These are the systems that surprise folks.  They call for rain... you wake up to 1-2 inches of snow on the ground.

Look for this pattern to follow the next 2 weeks.  Models are not going to start lining up on a concensus until 24-36 hours out.  It's just to complex in the upper layers of the atmosphere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> This was from the Birmingham NWS this morning.


 

I kind of admire that coming from a NWS office. At least they are honest, instead of dumbfoundedly quiet until it's too late like the kiddies down at the PTC NWS office.

Looking at the 15z GFS I sure wish I could see a radar loop from the ice/sleet/ice/snow storm of the early 70's. I would like to compare what happened then to what's about to show up here over the next two weeks.

I remember it vividly, it even caught the local forecasters wayyyy off guard. Wanna know how I know this???? Guy Sharpe was a friend of our families. He and his family came out to Snellville to have dinner with us. It was a very cold rain and my dad questioned him about the possibility of frozen precip. His response (he hadn't seen the charts for that day in his defense) was it was going to be just a cold rain. 3 days later he and his family finally braved the roads to get home and back to work...

January 8th, 1973. It was a doozy..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I kind of admire that coming from a NWS office. At least they are honest, instead of dumbfoundedly quiet until it's too late like the kiddies down at the PTC NWS office.
> 
> Looking at the 15z GFS I sure wish I could see a radar loop from the ice/sleet/ice/snow storm of the early 70's. I would like to compare what happened then to what's about to show up here over the next two weeks.
> 
> ...



Now that's cool.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 4, 2011)

The storm total back then which occurred before I was born in 1973.Be nice if it could snow that much here again like that.

REGIONAL SNOWFALL TOTALS
(bold type indicates locations in the Central Savannah River Area)
SOUTH CAROLINA --GEORGIA
Rimini, SC 24.0" --Thomaston, GA 19.3"
Bamberg, SC 22.0" -- Butler, GA 18.5"
Manning, SC 21.0" --Macon, GA 16.5"
Florence, SC 17.0" --Waynesboro, GA 16.0"
Blackville, SC 17.0" --Fort Valley, GA 15.0"
West Columbia, SC 16.0" -- Louisville, GA 14.8"
Pelion, SC 15.5" --Augusta, GA 14.0"
Aiken, SC 15.0" --Columbus, GA 14.0"
Springfield, SC 15.0" --Dublin, GA 14.0"
Summerville, SC 15.0" --Hawkinsville, GA 14.0"
Kingstree, SC 13.0" --Warrenton, GA 14.0"
Yemassee, SC 12.0" --Siloam, GA 13.0"
Conway, SC 12.0" --Milledgeville, GA 13.0"
Camden, SC 12.0" --Millhaven, GA 12.8"
Winnsboro, SC 12.0" --Sandersville, GA 12.0"
Cheraw, SC 11.5" --Forsyth, GA 10.0"
Hampton, SC 11.0" --Preston, GA 10.0"
Saluda, SC 10.0" --Appling, GA 10.0"
Murrells Inlet, SC 9.5" --Godfrey, GA 9.0"
Greenwood, SC 8.6" --Woodbury, GA 9.0"
Little Mountain, SC 8.0" --Lincolnton, GA 8.0"
Ridgeland, SC 8.0" --Newington, GA 8.0"
Beaufort, SC 6.0" --Americus, GA 8.0"
Newberry, SC 5.5" --Swainsboro, GA 7.5"
Pageland, SC 5.0" --Statesboro, GA 5.0"
Union, SC 4.0" --Jesup, GA 4.0"
Hilton Head, SC 2.0" --Savannah, GA 3.2"
Gaffney, SC 2.0" --Albany, GA 3.0


----------



## marknga (Jan 4, 2011)

I remember that snowfall like it was yesterday. I was 12 and half years old and it was unbelievable, we still talk about the "blizzard of 73". 
Doubt we will ever see another one like that in Middle Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

GFS has held fairly steady three runs in a row now.


----------



## sljones (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a forum I just found with a lot of snow talk for next week but even more around the 16th.   http://www.talkweather.com/forums  Look under General Discussion. Pretty neat stuff they are spitting out. Just wish I understood all of it. Here is an interesting map posted on it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2011)

sljones said:


> Here is a forum I just found with a lot of snow talk for next week but even more around the 16th.   http://www.talkweather.com/forums  Look under General Discussion. Pretty neat stuff they are spitting out. Just wish I understood all of it. Here is an interesting map posted on it.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 4, 2011)

This is Out of NWS Tallahassee, FL

LONG TERM (FRIDAY THROUGH NEXT TUESDAY)...IN THE WAKE OF
THE NEXT LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WHICH WILL LIKELY BRING A DECENT DOSE
OF RAINFALL TO THE REGION OVER THE NEAR TERM...WEAK SFC RIDGING
JUST OFF TO OUR WEST WILL BEGIN THE PERIOD ON THURSDAY NIGHT WITH
A SEASONABLY COOL NIGHT. THEN...A SECONDARY COLD FRONT IS EXPECTED
TO APPROACH THE REGION FROM THE NORTH AND WILL PUSH THROUGH ON
FRIDAY WITH NO PRECIPITATION. THIS DRY FRONT WILL DROP 850 MB
TEMPS TO BELOW 0 DEGREES C OVER PARTS OF THE REGION FRIDAY AND
FRIDAY NIGHT...WHICH SHOULD SET THE STAGE FOR A LIGHT FREEZE
OVERNIGHT INTO SATURDAY MORNING. TEMPS SHOULD WILL ONLY MODERATE
SLIGHTLY DURING THE DAY ON SATURDAY...BEFORE OUR NEXT SIGNIFICANT
LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM MOVE IN FOR THE LATTER HALF OF THE WEEKEND AND
EARLY NEXT WEEK. ONE CHANGE FROM LAST NIGHT IS THAT BOTH THE GFS
AND ECMWF ARE NOW IN GOOD AGREEMENT THAT IF ANY SFC CYCLOGENESIS
IS TO OCCUR IN RESPONSE TO THE UPPER LEVEL SHORTWAVE...IT WILL
OCCUR OVER THE NORTHERN GULF OF MEXICO AND THUS KEEP OUR AREA IN
THE COOL SECTOR. THIS SHOULD JUST ABOUT ELIMINATE ANY
POSSIBILITIES OF SEVERE WX...AND WOULD GIVE US A COOL RAINFALL ON
SUNDAY AND INTO MONDAY. THE BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK IS ALSO WHEN
THE MODEL SOLUTIONS BEGIN TO DIVERGE...WITH THE EURO PUSHING THIS
SYSTEM QUICKLY TO OUR EAST ON MONDAY WITH FAIR AND DRY CONDITIONS
FOR MUCH OF MONDAY AND ALL OF TUESDAY. THE GFS...ON THE OTHER
HAND...(WHICH ALSO SHOWS MUCH LESS SFC DEVELOPMENT WITH THIS
SHORTWAVE) STALLS A WEAK FRONTAL BOUNDARY RIGHT IN OUR VICINITY...
WITH ADDITIONAL PULSES OF ENERGY MOVING NE OVER OUR AREA FROM THE
SW UPPER LEVEL FLOW. THIS SOLUTION WOULD KEEP WET CONDITIONS IN
THE FCST WELL INTO TUESDAY. THEREFORE...IT WILL BE VERY
INTERESTING TO SEE WHICH WAY THE NEW 00 UTC EUROPEAN MODEL TRENDS
WHEN IT BECOMES AVAILABLE LATER THIS MORNING. IN ANY EVENT... THE
FCST FOR THE LATTER PORTIONS OF NEXT WEEK (WHICH IS BEYOND THE
TIMETABLE OF OUR CURRENT FCST) WILL BECOME VERY CHALLENGING...AS
ALL OF THE GLOBAL MODELS ARE INDICATING WHAT WOULD LIKELY BE THE
STRONGEST AND COLDEST CANADIAN ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEM...WHICH
MAY CROSS THE U.S BORDER AS A 1055-1065 MB RIDGE...AND THEN PLUNGE
SE THROUGH MONTANA THEN DOWN THE EAST SIDE OF THE ROCKIES.
DEPENDING ON ITS FINAL HEADING (WHICH IS MUCH TOO EARLY TO
PROGNOSTICATE AT THIS POINT WHETHER IT WILL BE S...SSE...OR MORE
SE)...THIS AIR MASS COULD END UP BEING OUR COLDEST OF THE
SEASON...SO IT DEFINITELY BEARS WATCHING OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL
DAYS.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2011)

marknga said:


> I remember that snowfall like it was yesterday. I was 12 and half years old and it was unbelievable, we still talk about the "blizzard of 73".
> Doubt we will ever see another one like that in Middle Georgia.



I was in Augusta at Ft. Gordon in 73. That was the deepest snow I had ever seen up until then. We had drifts that covered all the cars in the lots in front of the barracks and the snow reached to the second floors on some buildings. The snow was dry and blew against and piled up on the buildings.Some folks could not get out of the front doors of the barracks. I measured the snow depth on the parade field at 18".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> I was in Augusta at Ft. Gordon in 73. That was the deepest snow I had ever seen up until then. We had drifts that covered all the cars in the lots in front of the barracks and the snow reached to the second floors on some buildings. The snow was dry and blew against and piled up on the buildings.Some folks could not get out of the front doors of the barracks. I measured the snow depth on the parade field at 18".





I was a senior in high school, and my transportation at the time was a motocross bike with a headlight on it. I could go anywhere I cared to.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 4, 2011)

sljones said:


> Here is a forum I just found with a lot of snow talk for next week but even more around the 16th.   http://www.talkweather.com/forums  Look under General Discussion. Pretty neat stuff they are spitting out. Just wish I understood all of it. Here is an interesting map posted on it.



Yeah, that was from this past Saturday's run and it has changed since then.  Here is the current map valid at that same time...





but the thing is several of the models are flipping and flopping so much, there's no real way to make heads nor tails of what is going to happen early next week...much less in two weeks.  If as much cold air rolls in as is being advertised though, hopefully we'll get at least a couple shots at the white stuff over the next two weeks


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm tired of snow..


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 4, 2011)

Yall can forget it...that goon from Channel 2 just said the S word in his forecast for Friday...he must be watching this thread lol


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 4, 2011)

krisjack said:


> The storm total back then which occurred before I was born in 1973.Be nice if it could snow that much here again like that.
> 
> REGIONAL SNOWFALL TOTALS
> (bold type indicates locations in the Central Savannah River Area)
> ...



I was 8 years old at the time and was sick with flu or something. Didn't get to go out much. 
I think here,just south of griffin, we had 12" to 14"
 of snow.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Yall can forget it...that goon from Channel 2 just said the S word in his forecast for Friday...he must be watching this thread lol


The one on 5 said it to..For wed night or thur one..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> ...he must be watching this thread lol



They would be smart to. Might learn something.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Yall can forget it...that goon from Channel 2 just said the S word in his forecast for Friday...he must be watching this thread lol



I will be honest, Glenn is an avid fisherman so it would not surprise me if he reads this thread.  

I give him props tonight, he said EXACTLY what I thought he should say.  If you look at my response to Resica yesterday, tonight at 6:45 he almost quoted me.  

I give him props for being straight forward tonight.  For that I will take down my avatar and come up with something else.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

I will be honest... I still think Gainesville, NEward might get a surprise tomorrow night.  It is possible that the temp, combined with dewpoint and moisture falling into that cold dry air could keep the temp down and cause some slick conditions.  

What is really going to happen there will not be known until tomorrow when we can get a handle on temps and dewpoints.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

Get your suitcase packed Nic. You might be lending a hand above the gnat line if what I am seeing happens. Just like it started in '73, freezing rain and sleet Sunday night. Let's hope these models change, but when the GFS sticks with it this many runs in a row and even deepens the frozen mix for Sunday I start to believe that the Canadian Clipper may have a little more umph behind it that the programmers of the other models aren't picking up on yet.


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey DDD; How about just change the head...OhI don't know just a suggestion maybe Karen Minton.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> Hey DDD; How about just change the head...OhI don't know just a suggestion maybe Karen Minton.....


 
I think he should have all three network weather anchors (labelled as such because they are fairly gutless as meteorologist) in a old english rack n shackles...


----------



## WoodsmanEd (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree Miguel, was afraid he won't be able to put them all on the towel and keep in mind Karen takes up a lot of room.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

WoodsmanEd said:


> I agree Miguel, was afraid he won't be able to put them all on the towel and keep in mind Karen takes up a lot of room.


 
The only worthwhile weather information I've ever gotten from watching Karen was how cold it was in the studio..


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get your suitcase packed Nic. You might be lending a hand above the gnat line if what I am seeing happens. Just like it started in '73, freezing rain and sleet Sunday night. Let's hope these models change, but when the GFS sticks with it this many runs in a row and even deepens the frozen mix for Sunday I start to believe that the Canadian Clipper may have a little more umph behind it that the programmers of the other models aren't picking up on yet.



Yep it could be freezing rain / sleet storm, followed by snow, followed by freezing rain, followed by clear followed by snow.  Unreal.

Given it's forecast I think the forecasters from Arkansas to Virginia have got to be looking at the models and doing the following:


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only worthwhile weather information I've ever gotten from watching Karen was how cold it was in the studio..


----------



## Hawk Pride (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> January 8th, 1973. It was a doozy..



Actually, It was February 8, 1973...I was  born 9 months later on November 8, 1973...
Not tryin' to be a know-it-all...Just sayin'...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 4, 2011)

DDD, do you think any of this will reach my neck of the woods?  Is it even remotely possible?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only worthwhile weather information I've ever gotten from watching Karen was how cold it was in the studio..



Nope.... that would have been Dagmar.......


----------



## contender* (Jan 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope.... that would have been Dagmar.......



Love watchin her er,uh, that station....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 4, 2011)

contender* said:


> Love watchin her er,uh, that station....



She's always right on!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawk Pride said:


> Actually, It was February 8, 1973...I was  born 9 months later on November 8, 1973...
> Not tryin' to be a know-it-all...Just sayin'...



Me thinks ya'll are talking about two different systems!  Hugh was talking about the week long ice storm that happened in Jan 1973.

You're referring to the system from Feb. 1973 that blanketed middle GA and as far south as Savannah with record snowfall amounts. 

Old enough to remember 'em both regards .....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 4, 2011)

I wasn't even born yet!


----------



## krisjack (Jan 4, 2011)

Me neither.I was born in 81


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> I wasn't even born yet!





krisjack said:


> Me neither.I was born in 81



Shush-it whippersnapers!!    

I think ya'll need to show some I.D. to post in this thread!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel, I think I remember you saying something about Texas.  When a certain part of Texas gets snow we almost always get it.  What exactly was that again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawk Pride said:


> Actually, It was February 8, 1973...I was born 9 months later on November 8, 1973...
> Not tryin' to be a know-it-all...Just sayin'...


You had better inform the folks at NOAA and the NWS that they are wrong then. Plus, I do remember when our guest got stuck at our house, and it definitely wasn't February.

http://www.weather.com/encyclopedia/winter/ice.html

*On January 7 and 8, 1973, Atlanta and areas of north Georgia were hard hit by one to four inches of ice that closed schools and left 300,000 people without power for up to a week. Over 2.25 inches of liquid equivalent in the form of freezing rain, sleet, and snow fell on Atlanta between 7:00 and 9:00 p.m. on January 7, while temperatures remained at 32°F.*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, I think I remember you saying something about Texas. When a certain part of Texas gets snow we almost always get it. What exactly was that again?


 
Dad used to tell me that when a winter system came rolling out of Dallas we almost always got a winter mix from it. Of course, the patterns have changed so much since then. One day these old meteorologist are going to have enough cyclical data from terrestrial, oceanographic and solar events to link it all together and actually predict more accurately just exactly where this old globe of ours is in her climatic cycle.

Wouldn't it be nice if we were already there, snake Dr.s like Al Gore wouldn't draw a second glance..


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude... folks up in N. GA say from Gainesville over to Rome may get a big surprise Wednesday night into Thursday.  

The NAM and RUC are starting to paint a 2-4" event there with moisture amounts on the increase and that -0C line sliding farther and farther south.

hmmmmm.....

Miguel... you see what I see?  This is only 24 hours out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> Dude... folks up in N. GA say from Gainesville over to Rome may get a big surprise Wednesday night into Thursday.
> 
> The NAM and RUC are starting to paint a 2-4" event there with moisture amounts on the increase and that -0C line sliding farther and farther south.
> 
> ...



10" of snow = 1" of water. It's showing .25"+ which translates into a solid 2.5"+ of snow, so that makes since to me.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ol Wade may wake up to some pretty trees come Thursday morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawk Pride said:


> Actually, It was February 8, 1973...I was born 9 months later on November 8, 1973...
> Not tryin' to be a know-it-all...Just sayin'...


 


Tag-a-long said:


> Me thinks ya'll are talking about two different systems! Hugh was talking about the week long ice storm that happened in Jan 1973.
> 
> You're referring to the system from Feb. 1973 that blanketed middle GA and as far south as Savannah with record snowfall amounts.
> 
> Old enough to remember 'em both regards .....


 

You are correct Elaine, it was two different events, the later which didn't really effect us.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freckles55/5232554737/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Ol Wade may wake up to some pretty trees come Thursday morning


 
That sucker better get us some pics posted up or I'm gonna have to call Alex up in the great white north to come down and straighten him out. I wonder how that boys doin being a daddy and all now.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are correct Elaine, it was two different events, the later which didn't really effect us.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/freckles55/5232554737/



Well just so alla you forecasting guru's know .... I'll take some of the latter .... I'd just as soon not see any of the former!  

We had a wood stove back then too so the aunts, uncles and cousins all camped at our house.  It was a grand adventure for a 9 year old but I recall my dad catching hades trying to keep the water pipes thawed out and lanterns fueled and everybody from killin' each other for a week!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dad used to tell me that when a winter system came rolling out of Dallas we almost always got a winter mix from it. Of course, the patterns have changed so much since then. One day these old meteorologist are going to have enough cyclical data from terrestrial, oceanographic and solar events to link it all together and actually predict more accurately just exactly where this old globe of ours is in her climatic cycle.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we were already there, snake Dr.s like Al Gore wouldn't draw a second glance..



Yeah, that is what I was thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## Hawk Pride (Jan 4, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Me thinks ya'll are talking about two different systems!  Hugh was talking about the week long ice storm that happened in Jan 1973.
> 
> You're referring to the system from Feb. 1973 that blanketed middle GA and as far south as Savannah with record snowfall amounts.
> 
> Old enough to remember 'em both regards .....



Hmmmmmm...A month earlier???...Fer sum reezun er anuther I ain't amemberin' dat'un...Where's the ol' wink emo when you need him?!?!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sucker better get us some pics posted up or I'm gonna have to call Alex up in the great white north to come down and straighten him out. I wonder how that boys doin being a daddy and all now.



I'll get y'all some pics up if we get some tomorrow night.  I figured since everyone got snow on this last one, the 8 inches we had up here wouldn't be too impressive.
Alex is doing pretty well, his little boy is growing up fast!  I'm still trying to convince his wife that they need to move down here out of the frozen north!
I'll have some serious snow pics for y'all at the end of January.  I'm going to Yellowstone for a week long photography class. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'll get y'all some pics up if we get some tomorrow night. I figured since everyone got snow on this last one, the 8 inches we had up here wouldn't be too impressive.
> Alex is doing pretty well, his little boy is growing up fast! I'm still trying to convince his wife that they need to move down here out of the frozen north!
> I'll have some serious snow pics for y'all at the end of January. I'm going to Yellowstone for a week long photography class. . .


 
Sounds like fun. Tell Alex we said hey, and when you get out to Yellowstone, sneak up behind 243 Savage and smack him in the back of the head real hard and tell him we said hey as well..


----------



## Hawk Pride (Jan 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had better inform the folks at NOAA and the NWS that they are wrong then. Plus, I do remember when our guest got stuck at our house, and it definitely wasn't February.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/encyclopedia/winter/ice.html
> 
> *On January 7 and 8, 1973, Atlanta and areas of north Georgia were hard hit by one to four inches of ice that closed schools and left 300,000 people without power for up to a week. Over 2.25 inches of liquid equivalent in the form of freezing rain, sleet, and snow fell on Atlanta between 7:00 and 9:00 p.m. on January 7, while temperatures remained at 32°F.*


Hmmmm...

OK!!! OK!!!...Uncle..Uncle!!!

I guess I opened my big ol' know-it-all mouth too soon there anyway didn't I ???...That ice storm a month earlier was a non-event down here in our parts...at least that's what Paw says...So please forgive me for my ignorance...I'll do better from now on...


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'm going to Yellowstone for a week long photography class. . .




Bring yer long johns.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawk Pride said:


> Hmmmmmm...A month earlier???...Fer sum reezun er anuther I ain't amemberin' dat'un...Where's the ol' wink emo when you need him?!?!



I'd be a little concerned if you remembered either one of 'em!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 4, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Bring yer long johns.



Got 2 pairs   And a new parka in the mail!  It's a real good excuse to buy new gear.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the Marietta Daily Journal from that storm in 73.  Found it cleaning Mom's house out about 3 years ago.  Marietta Square lost several big oak trees during that storm was the big news in the paper if I remember correctly.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> Got 2 pairs   And a new parka in the mail!  It's a real good excuse to buy new gear.



Hope it isn't from Cabelas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Bring yer long johns.


 
You owe me a laptop screen. I cracked mine tryin to kill that dang bug...


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope it isn't from Cabelas



All from REI.  I'm pretty sure I've been keeping them and B&H photo in business lately.
I guess we're kinda derailing the thread.  I'll throw something about weather in here so we don't get chastised.  It's looking like precip is building pretty well back in Texas and Louisiana right now, they may be on to something with this thought of frozen stuff tomorrow night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2011)

Wonderground's callin for the bad stuff for Sunday night. I'm tellin y'all, this is lookin awefully familiar..


----------



## krisjack (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks to be rain here in south GA.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmmm... I have a flight Monday morning. A snow day would be nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2011)

bring it on!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 5, 2011)

The folks North of 20 should be praying the Canadian verifies.  Still way early, but Wow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> The folks North of 20 should be praying the Canadian verifies. Still way early, but Wow


 
I'm sure this is what the GFS is drawing from, but I still maintain that with the temps at borderline and the warm moisture from the gulf over running it, this is not going to be a fun one. I hope Nic is sorting out his winter gear for a N. Ga. deployment of power restoration assistance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2011)

I`m still out with this knee, so I`m not goin` anywhere. Plus, there`s plenty of gungho thrill seekers that love the overime. They can have it.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure this is what the GFS is drawing from, but I still maintain that with the temps at borderline and the warm moisture from the gulf over running it, this is not going to be a fun one. I hope Nic is sorting out his winter gear for a N. Ga. deployment of power restoration assistance.



I really hope that's not the way it all unfolds.  I hope DDD can get here soon and comment on the euro run for last night.


----------



## Money man (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD, looks like it is time for a new thread for this upcoming possible storm and we are at 938 posts on this on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m still out with this knee, so I`m not goin` anywhere. Plus, there`s plenty of gungho thrill seekers that love the overime. They can have it.


 
Hmmm, a year and a half to retirement. Just how long can you nurse that knee...


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Jan 5, 2011)

Dude, I wish you would quit killin us with the silence, plus I am a little worried with the picture change now being a snow plow...whats up with Northeast Ga tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually, I could have retired 6 years ago. And it is startin` to look real promisin`!


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Good Grief, I may have to plug this in for Sunday and Monday... whoa nelly.  

Canadian and GGEM models are screaming for a major winter blast in here Sunday - Monday from I-20 Northward.  GFS is almost there, but right now is borderline on temps.

As Miguel has pointed out... this has MESS written all over it.

Freezing Rain, sleet, mucho snow and then a second small blast of snow...  My eyes are spinning around looking at all this.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2011)

New thread with model pics please!!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 5, 2011)

From Bham NWS...cant we get this guy sent to Peachtree? lol

DISCUSSION...

AIN`T WINTER FORECASTING FUN?

FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS IS DEALING WITH THE WARM
FRONTAL/OVERRUNNING PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE AREA TODAY. LOOKS
LIKE PRETTY CLOSE TO 100 PERCENT COVERAGE OF RAIN TODAY...WITH
GENERALLY LIGHT QPF IN THE NORTHERN COUNTIES...TRENDING TO A BIT
HEAVIER RAIN POTENTIAL IN THE SOUTH. THE ONSET OF PRECIPITATION
WAS EARLIER THAN PREVIOUSLY EXPECTED. LUCKILY TEMPERATURES
RECOVERED JUST AHEAD OF THE ADVANCING RAIN...SO THERE ARE NO
WINTER WEATHER ISSUES. CLOSE CALL AVERTED. MODELS CONTINUE TO SHOW
THIS AS A FAIRLY QUICK HITTING SYSTEM...WITH MOST OF RAIN ENDING
BY 06/00Z.

A BIG UPPER LEVEL LOW OVER THE NORTHEAST STATES PINWHEELS
OCCASIONAL SHORTWAVES INTO/ACROSS THE OH/TN VALLEYS THROUGH THE
END OF WEEK PERIOD. ONE SUCH SHORTWAVE DRAGS A CLIPPER-LIKE COLD
FRONT THROUGH LATE THURSDAY INTO EARLY FRIDAY. MODELS HAVE BEEN
SOMEWHAT CONSISTENT IN BRINGING SOME ENHANCED MOISTURE TO OUR
NORTHEASTERN COUNTIES DURING THIS TIME FRAME...WHICH CONTINUES TO
SUPPORT SMALL CHANCES OF LIGHT SNOW OR FLURRIES THERE AND THEN.

THE POTENTIAL BIG EVENT DURING THIS FORECAST PERIOD COMES OVER THE
WEEKEND. JUST AS WITH THE CHRISTMAS SYSTEM...THE MODELS ARE HAVING
A HARD TIME WITH THE DETAILS CONCERNING A POTENTIAL GULF LOW. HERE
IS WHERE THE 05/00Z RUNS STAND:

THE GFS MOVES THE SURFACE LOW WELL OUT INTO THE GULF AND IS FAR
ENOUGH SOUTH THAT PRECIPITATION BECOMES A QUESTION. THE ECMWF
TRACKS THE LOW JUST OFF THE AL AND NWFL SHORELINE SUNDAY INTO
SUNDAY NIGHT. THAT SCENARIO WOULD MEAN NO QUESTION ON MEASURABLE
PRECIP -- THE QUESTION BECOMES PRECIP TYPE. ECMWF MODEL SOUNDINGS
SUGGEST SNOW IS POSSIBLE AS FAR SOUTH AS YORK...CLANTON...
LAFAYETTE. THE GEM IS STRONGER...SLOWER...AND FARTHER NORTH WITH
THE SURFACE LOW. THIS WOULD SLIDE THE PRECIP TYPE FORECAST MORE
INTO THE RAIN CATEGORY.

AT THIS POINT...GIVEN THE ECMWF`S TRACK RECORD WITH THE PREVIOUS
GULF LOW SYSTEM...AND POTENTIAL SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL IF IT WERE TO
VERIFY (GRANTED...STILL A BIG IF)...I THINK IT IS PRUDENT TO HAVE
THE CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE FORECAST. AND THIS JUST IN -- THE 06Z
GFS JUST CAME IN WITH A MORE NORTHERLY SURFACE LOW
TRACK...ALTHOUGH A BIT FASTER THE OTHER MODELS.

WILL WORD THE FORECAST AS "RAIN OR SNOW" TO INDICATE THE
UNCERTAINTY IN PRECIP TYPE. THERE`S BOUND TO BE LOTS MORE MODEL
FLIP FLOPS...AND PROBABLY A FEW MORE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT
SOLUTIONS IN THE COMING DAYS. BUT MY CONFIDENCE IS JUST HIGH
ENOUGH TO INCLUDE THE CHANCE IN THE FORECAST...AND PROBABLY ALSO
START MENTIONING IT IN THE HWO.

ONCE THAT SYSTEM EXITS THE AREA MONDAY OR SO...IT LOOKS LIKE WE
GET INTO A STEADY COLD ADVECTION PATTERN THAT STEADILY TAKES OUR
TEMPERATURES DOWN. IF WE GET THROUGH THE NEXT 10 TO 14 DAYS
WITHOUT ANOTHER SNOWY OR ICY WEATHER THREAT...I`LL BE SURPRISED.

/61/


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> New thread with model pics please!!



I am going to hold off making a new thread until this one gets closer.

It's 5 days out.  Again, the set up is very complex... almost like dominos, as long as they fall into place the outcome is cool.  One domino gets out of line and the hole thing looks like poo.

I am still curbing my enthusiasim, but I can't help but get excited when multiple models start agreeing.

I will say that some of the models are showing a crippling ice storm all the way down to say... just north of Tifton/Albany and back over to 50 miles south of Augusta and maybe only 50 miles north west of Savanah. 

I don't buy that solution just yet, but it is there none the less.  I don't want to see what 1.25" of rain looks like frozen on trees and powerlines down that way.  NOT GOOD.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> I will say that some of the models are showing a crippling ice storm all the way down to say... just north of Tifton/Albany and back over to 50 miles south of Augusta and maybe only 50 miles north west of Savanah.



  No, No, NO, done the ice storm scene before, much rather have snow, please!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 5, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> AT THIS POINT...GIVEN THE ECMWF`S TRACK RECORD WITH THE PREVIOUS
> GULF LOW SYSTEM...AND POTENTIAL SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL IF IT WERE TO
> VERIFY (GRANTED...STILL A BIG IF)...I THINK IT IS PRUDENT TO HAVE
> THE CHANCE OF SNOW IN THE FORECAST. AND THIS JUST IN -- THE 06Z
> ...




Is DDD ghostwriting for them now??


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Yeah.  A little.
> 
> Here is how:
> 
> ...


That sounds like a reasonable heads up by you. They're afraid to say anything for fear of negative repercussions, I guess.  I know some years ago up here, a meterologist predicted a massive snow that didn't happen and he received death threats. Things get carried too far sometimes.


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

The EURO model has gotten in the boat as well and in a big way.

Columbus, Macon, Augusta... major SE SNOW STORM!!! 


WHOOO WEEEEE!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Verbatim, Birmingham, ATL, Athens,  Augusta, ... I-20 Cooridor would be somewhere between 10-14" of snow.  

Good grief!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

I am getting more confident in this system set up than the Christmas set up.  Just looking at the set up on any given model, it is almost a matter of how much... not a matter of if. 

This very well maybe a set up where the t.v. Mets will have more confidence to jump on board early.

This has BIG written all over it.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jan 5, 2011)

http://weather.unisys.com/forecast.php?Name=KATL

Maybe Monday and Tuesday will change over to snow as well.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 5, 2011)

wow! ... DDD I see you're in Dacula, I'm in West Forsyth at the Cherokee line. Are you seeing a swath coming straight across the state from the West, or will it be dipping down from the North? IOW, will we see much as far North as where you and I are?


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep... ya'll better get ready.  This is gonna be a biggie.

We get another shot of 2-4 inches on Tuesday.  UNREAL.

This has 1980's written all over it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Any chance for Warner Robins?  I know you said Macon but we are oh so close!


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> wow! ... DDD I see you're in Dacula, I'm in West Forsyth at the Cherokee line. Are you seeing a swath coming straight across the state from the West, or will it be dipping down from the North? IOW, will we see much as far North as where you and I are?



I am going to draw up a map of just what the EURO is selling.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Any chance for Warner Robins?  I know you said Macon but we are oh so close!


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD ... you should be a MOD


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 5, 2011)

Baited breath


----------



## Money man (Jan 5, 2011)

OK DDD, how much in McDonough and when do I need to buy milk and bread? I know you know!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2011)

Still a few days out though.  Not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Still a few days out though.  Not getting my hopes up yet.



This.......as much as i want my hopes to get up


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Please understand I am not saying this is going to happen, this is just what today's 12Z run of the EURO is showing as a possible outcome.

This would be Sunday evening going about 24 hours into Monday.  The EURO shows a crawling LPS along the gulf that is full of moisture.  I did not depict this in my map, but the mountains would be in the 10" range again due to upsloap snow fall.


----------



## Money man (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Please understand I am not saying this is going to happen, this is just what today's 12Z run of the EURO is showing as a possible outcome.
> 
> This would be Sunday evening going about 24 hours into Monday.  The EURO shows a crawling LPS along the gulf that is full of moisture.  I did not depict this in my map, but the mountains would be in the 10" range again due to upsloap snow fall.



Can I get you guys anything? I am going out for bread.


----------



## krisjack (Jan 5, 2011)

So it shows 4 to 8 inches of snow as far south as Americus, GA.So here in Leesburg we could get some snow here.where did you get that map from ddd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Please understand I am not saying this is going to happen, this is just what today's 12Z run of the EURO is showing as a possible outcome.
> 
> This would be Sunday evening going about 24 hours into Monday. The EURO shows a crawling LPS along the gulf that is full of moisture. I did not depict this in my map, but the mountains would be in the 10" range again due to upsloap snow fall.


 

Gotta love it. 1 - 2" of freezing rain on everything then weight it down with wet sticky snow. I knew I should have bought that generator I was looking at..


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 5, 2011)

Bring it on!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm!


----------



## spotman (Jan 5, 2011)

In for the ride However no Ice storm please


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love it. 1 - 2" of freezing rain on everything then weight it down with wet sticky snow. I knew I should have bought that generator I was looking at..



This would be a crippling event.

Super cold air spills in behind this event with another shot on Tuesday and the cold is here for 3+ days.

If this was to verify it would shut down schools for a week, roads, power would be ridiculous.

This run of the EURO stretches nice snow totals from central Mississippi to the piedmont of South Carolina.

It simply is unreal and 5 days out may prove to be unreal... but you have to like our chances.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 5, 2011)

WOW!!! What a winter so far!!! I guess we were due for a cold winter>


----------



## deermeat270 (Jan 5, 2011)

We will see.....I have people at work excited.  Hopefully this will mean a 3 day weekend.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> This would be a crippling event.
> 
> Super cold air spills in behind this event with another shot on Tuesday and the cold is here for 3+ days.
> 
> ...



well lets just see what happens


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> We will see.....I have people at work excited.  Hopefully this will mean a 3 day weekend.



Deermeat, this would be a 4-5 day weekend.. minimum.


----------



## telco guy (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> Deermeat, this would be a 4-5 day weekend.. minimum.



Being a lineman for AT&T I won't get a weekend.


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

where's a sled store when you need one...   looks like ill be getting the sat dish down off the house.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm ready, gas heat and clear internet which should stay up so I can "work" from home!  Might just need a generator.


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sleds*



madrabbit said:


> where's a sled store when you need one...   looks like ill be getting the sat dish down off the house.



Ladd's in Cartersville will fix you up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> This would be a crippling event.
> 
> Super cold air spills in behind this event with another shot on Tuesday and the cold is here for 3+ days.
> 
> ...


 
This is why I've been comparing it to January 8, 1973. I'm really not looking forward to it. It is fun for kids, but not for the grown ups. I'm headin to the big box store this afternoon to buy about 10 gallons of kerosene for the heater in the basement (keeps it at 65 degrees down there) and have plenty of firewood. I am seriously hoping I am wrong about this event and it is simply a snow event, but it's not looking that way thus far.



deermeat270 said:


> We will see.....I have people at work excited. Hopefully this will mean a 3 day weekend.


 
It will mean critical employees will be told to come packed ready to stay at work. Hospitals, public servants etc. My wife is an RN. Not looking forward to that, neither is she.



madrabbit said:


> where's a sled store when you need one... looks like ill be getting the sat dish down off the house.


 
A can of PAM cooking spray fixes that. I was told about it last year and use it on the dish everytime we have winter weather..


----------



## Money man (Jan 5, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by madrabbit  
where's a sled store when you need one... looks like ill be getting the sat dish down off the house.
A can of PAM cooking spray fixes that. I was told about it last year and use it on the dish everytime we have winter weather..

I thought he was going to use the dish as a sled. 

What do I know, I have cable.


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2011)

I pulled a piece from Allan Huffman's blog out of North Carolina today... enjoy.

I call your attention to the ice he talks about for you folks in South GA.  Where ever the snow ends the ice and I mean serious ice will form.  

Nic, this means you and your peeps.



> We have seen some convergence with the models today with regards to a potential significant winter storm in the southeast early next week. *Confidence is increasing that we will see a winter storm next week and that it could have a significant impact on the area*. The timing is still open for debate as well as the nature of the storm, but model trends today have been towards a time frame of Monday night through Tuesday night and the predominant precip type of snow for the Triangle.
> 
> *Elsewhere, this could be a significant winter storm as far south as Atlanta and as we see cold arctic air move into the NE and then down east of the Apps, an area of significant ice could be present south of the main snow area.* *The most extreme solution is the 12z ECMWF which shows a major snowstorm for the northern halves of MS, AL, GA, and SC and also for parts of TN and most of NC away from the coast along with a narrow but significant band of ice just south of the snow area.* *The 12z GGEM is similar to the ECMWF but quicker and it also has the rain/snow line further north as well as the ice area. The 12z GFS is slower and is more driven by the northern stream system but it shows a big snow for area for upstate SC, NC away from the coast and SE Virginia with significant ice south of this including Atlanta and perhaps Columbia*. The GFS Ensembles are pretty supportive of the operational model but do differ in some details. The ECMWF Ensemble mean is supportive of the operational ECMWF, but a little further north with the precip and the rain/snow line, but in general the same idea of the Miller A surface low track. I have not seen the GGEM ensembles yet.
> 
> In general, as I have thought, it seems the models are continuing to converge on a Miller A track with a large swath of frozen or freezing precipitation northwest of the low across the southeast. *The threat for significant winter weather is very real as far south as Atlanta, Birmingham and Columbia and the greatest threat for a high impact being from Arkansas through Tennessee, northern MS, AL, and GA, the northern half of SC and much of NC away from the coast, and possibly SE Virginia. However we are still 5-6 days away and many details and changes will likely occur. However, you need to keep this in mind for early next week.*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by madrabbit
> where's a sled store when you need one... looks like ill be getting the sat dish down off the house.
> A can of PAM cooking spray fixes that. I was told about it last year and use it on the dish everytime we have winter weather..
> ...


 
In that case, use the PAM on the bottom of the dish. Makes it go faster...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> Can I get you guys anything? I am going out for bread.



 Bar oil and chainsaw blades!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks DDD!! We always stay in readiness, but it`s nice to see it comin`.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 5, 2011)

So can we close this thread and start a new one?  Thanks everyone for contributing!!!  It really helps me stay prepared and aware.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

Matt.M said:


> So can we close this thread and start a new one? Thanks everyone for contributing!!! It really helps me stay prepared and aware.


 
Gettin antsy for those new models huh??

We still have 15 post to kill in this one!!!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

14 now


----------



## O_2BHUNTIN (Jan 5, 2011)

One more post down, 13 more to a new one


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 5, 2011)

Burrrr!


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 5, 2011)

I am getting ansty.   (And sightly excited.)  

About to start a new thread on what to do if this hits like it is supposed to.   Like will a gas fireplace run if there is no electricity?


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 5, 2011)

DDD.....You should be a moderator.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh man.. i would love to see it... but dang it it would happen when the kids go back to school after being out almost a month...lol..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> DDD ... you should be a MOD



Then he wouldn't have time to do this thread. He would be dealing with all the misfits. lol


----------



## mewabbithunter (Jan 5, 2011)

All I know is im going to buy me some batteries, milk, and bread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Then he wouldn't have time to do this thread. He would be dealing with all the misfits. lol


 
Plus, he would be trigger happy. Everytime someone asked an "in my backyard" question he would immediatly ban them..


----------



## cejay825 (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594823


----------

